# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Rise of the Runelords OOC

## u-b

The town of Sandpoint needs you!

Situated on the Lost Coast of Varisia, this friendly small coastal town does not know what fate has in store for it, or indeed all of Varisia. Five years after a mad killer called 'Chopper' killed over two dozen people and Sandpoint's church burned in a fire, killing the head priest, Sandpoint's townspeople are ready to forget what is now called the 'Late Unpleasantness'. A new cathedral has recently finished being built, and will be consecrated at this year's Swallowtail Festival. For whatever reason, you are all attending Sandpoint's Swallowtail Festival.

It will up to you, the heroes, to stop the Rise of the Runelords.

Character
Race
Class
Player
Status

Lizuga Manescu
Human (Azlanti)
Medic
CasualViking
In play

Iris of Shelyn
Human (Varisian)
Inquisitor (Urban Infiltrator)
Ghostfoot
In play

Adalbert Hornwood
Halfling
Sorcerer/Wizard
Spore
In play

Rakieth Anlec
Elf
Stalker (Vigilante)
DrK
In play

Krusk
Half-Orc
Warden (Zweihander Sentinel)
Erloas
In play

Adalbert Hornwood
Halfling
Archaeologist Bard
Spore
Rebuilt

Adalbert Hornwood
Halfling
Archivist Bard
Spore
Rebuilt

Justin Kaijitsu
Human
Warlord
DrK
Sharded to death

Lebwen
Human (Garduni)
Magus
Erloas
Killed in action

Silna Glintstone
Dwarf
Ranger
Vegan Squirrel
Retired

Adalbert Hornwood
Halfling
Sorcerer (VMC bard)
DrK
Rebuilt

Lizuga Manescu
Human (Varisian)
Medic
CasualViking
Reborn



*Spoiler: Age fixes*
Show

*Elf*: Adult at 25, Middle-aged at 75, Old at 125, Venerable at 175 (+6d20)
*Dwarf/Gnome*: Adult at 22, Middle-aged at 60, Old at 100, Venerable at 140 (+4d20)
*Half-Elf*: Adult at 20, Middle-aged at 55, Old at 90, Venerable at 125 (+3d20)
*Halfling*: Adult at 18, Middle-aged at 50, Old at 75, Venerable at 100 (+3d20)

Per-class starting age offsets are as per human (for human, half-orc) or halfling (everybody else). Roll or pick any.

Maps of Sandpoint: with major places and with street names.

Some info on Magnimar and the map.

IC threads are here and here. Original recruitment thread is here. Re-recruitment is here.

NPCs will speak in *bold black*.

----------


## Spore

I am not sure if I GET the starting age thing and if it is important that I change my age away from 28 but I assume 18+training time (which I assume was long for Adalbert since he is kind of an easily distracted slacker) would net at least at 25.

Gonna use *dark grey*

----------


## CasualViking

I will take the opportunity to claim my usual *Bold Navy.*

----------


## Vegan Squirrel

Silna Glintstone will speak in *Bold Green*. Any rules/preferences for how we handle IC posts?

----------


## DrK

Justin will speak in _italic black_ (as it's compatible with my phone)

Did you have a preference between the warlord or cavalier version?

----------


## Erloas

I've updated my charactersheet to mythweavers
I hope I didn't miss anything.  Also dropped the artisan tools because I had changed one background skill from craft to profession but forgot to get rid of the tools.

Assuming it doesn't get mistaken for others, I'll go with Teal

----------


## Spore

Personally I like the Warlord more because it smoothes out the damage you provide to the party a bit more. Challenge is always a big chunk of damage (that is potentially lost when you miss or are unable to attack for a turn or two). That being said, u-b copied your cavalier sheet, not your warlord sheet. This might be intentional, or this might just been the first one he wanted.

----------


## u-b

> I am not sure if I GET the starting age thing and if it is important that I change my age away from 28 but I assume 18+training time (which I assume was long for Adalbert since he is kind of an easily distracted slacker) would net at least at 25.


28 is fine. This includes training time.




> Did you have a preference between the warlord or cavalier version?


Had marginal preference to Cavalier. Changed to Warlord.




> I've updated my charactersheet to mythweavers
> I hope I didn't miss anything.  Also dropped the artisan tools because I had changed one background skill from craft to profession but forgot to get rid of the tools.]


Updated the table. Also, please write your posts in third person ("Lebwen this, than he that,...").




> Any rules/preferences for how we handle IC posts?


See above. Other than that, nothing comes to mind at the moment.

----------


## Erloas

> Updated the table. Also, please write your posts in third person ("Lebwen this, than he that,...").


Reworked the post, keeping the same basic content.

----------


## Spore

I hope you don't mind me RPing a bit with the first poor soul I found. I am not sure if I get it across but Adalbert is meant to be a charismatic guy who just quickly outwears his welcome by adding far too much detail and words to a conversation. 

Kind of like the absent-minded scientist trope many wizards go for, only that I didn't dump charisma and actually know how to be polite even if a bit strenous.

----------


## u-b

> I'll need to pay for stabling a donkey, for the first two nights in Ameiko's inn (quality unknown) and for a few portions of the festival's foodstuffs


Everything up to the morning is already payd for. Your starting wealth is as of the start of the day.

As for the pricings:
Rusty Dragon is mainly a _good_ inn, but they have some _common_ rooms (4-in-1). They serve both _common_ and _good_ food, though the selection of _common_ food at any given time is rather limited (menu changing daily).

White Deer is mainly _common_ inn, but also has _good_ rooms. They serve both _common_ and _good_ food.

Hagfish has all sorts of rooms, all sorts of food, and all sorts of clientele. It's mainly oriented on ships' crews and owners.

_Poor_ accommodations at an inn amount to a place on the floor near the hearth. 2 sp per night.
_Common_ accommodations consist of a place on a raised, heated floor, the use of a blanket and a pillow. 5 sp per night.
_Good_ accommodations consist of a small, private room with one bed, some amenities, and a covered chamber pot in the corner. 2 gp per night.

_Poor_ meals might be composed of bread, baked turnips, onions, and water. 1 sp per meal (2..3 per day)
_Common_ meals might consist of bread, chicken stew, carrots, and watered-down ale or wine. 3 sp per meal (6..9 per day)
_Good_ meals might be composed of bread and pastries, beef, peas, and ale or wine. 5 sp per meal (10..15 per day).

----------


## Vegan Squirrel

> Everything up to the morning is already paid for. Your starting wealth is as of the start of the day.


Then we can ignore the part where I spent 4cp on an ale. With a 17, she probably won her tug-of-war bet for another ale, too.

----------


## CasualViking

nice map. The bystanders count as crowd-type difficult terrain and soft cover?

----------


## u-b

> nice map. The bystanders count as crowd-type difficult terrain and soft cover?


I had to read about crowd-type difficult terrain, but yes, they are it, on both counts.

----------


## Vegan Squirrel

Silna's untrained Knowledge (local): (1d20)[*12*] (add +2 for favored enemy if this is about goblinoids).

Are you using group initiative to speed up pbp play? So Adalbert and Justin can go in either order?

EDIT: Okay then, don't think I needed to roll that, then.  :Small Amused:

----------


## Spore

Locals!(1d20+7)[*9*]

Adalbert has never seen or heard of Goblins. A GREAT start for my scholar.

----------


## DrK

typical, chance to look really cool and roll a "5" on the d20 to miss 'em both

----------


## u-b

> Are you using group initiative to speed up pbp play? So Adalbert and Justin can go in either order?


Yep, any order.

----------


## u-b

Waiting for Adalbert's actions.

Meanwhile, what posting rate do people prefer, if there is a preference?

----------


## Vegan Squirrel

> Waiting for Adalbert's actions.
> 
> Meanwhile, what posting rate do people prefer, if there is a preference?


I tend to be quicker to post during the week, and slower on the weekends. But I don't have strong feelings about the rate. I guess my base expectation is I'll be making an IC post about every other day on average, with a lot of variation depending on what's happening.

----------


## DrK

> Waiting for Adalbert's actions.
> 
> Meanwhile, what posting rate do people prefer, if there is a preference?


I post most days on the forum, so can do 5-7 per week or obviously less. 
cheers

----------


## CasualViking

> I post most days on the forum, so can do 5-7 per week or obviously less. 
> cheers


Ditto, a bit slower on the weekends.

----------


## Erloas

I'm on an irregular schedule, but can find time to post fairly often, at least once a day currently.  Although, as I'm sure will be true of everyone, the holidays might be... well anything from really open to really busy.

----------


## Spore

> Waiting for Adalbert's actions.
> 
> Meanwhile, what posting rate do people prefer, if there is a preference?


I was first in initiative, i decided to climb the roof and failed. what is there else to do?

----------


## Erloas

> I was first in initiative, i decided to climb the roof and failed. what is there else to do?


The goblins took their turn and your turn came up again

----------


## u-b

> The goblins took their turn and your turn came up again


Yep, Sporeegg, your turn again. There should have been townsfolks' actions, but I delayed them to just before the goblins, to have all NPCs lumped together. Should not make a difference.

----------


## Spore

Perception (1d20+3)[*18*]

----------


## Vegan Squirrel

So now the NPCs have gone and it's the party's turn again, right?

----------


## u-b

> So now the NPCs have gone and it's the party's turn again, right?


Right. Party's turn now.

----------


## u-b

The rest of the party can do their round's worth of actions, but the goblins are both down. We are still in round-by-round mode.

----------


## u-b

> Basically move action to climb, standard action to check for goblins, and maybe find a sling or ranged weapon. Maybe there was an crossbow archery contest somewhere?


Not on the town square. Some target shooting occured from the cliff above Junk Beach towards the Chopper's Isle, that's 200..300 feet to the west. You can get some roof tiles and throw them, but improvised for 1d2-1 per tile is not very much.

----------


## Spore

Knowledge (Religion) to have Adalbert know about Rovagug Lamashtu/the Goblin Hero-gods. (1d20+7)[*26*]

----------


## CasualViking

Trying out a block of bookkeeping and pre-declared/pre-rolled stuff: 

*Spoiler: Attack of Opportunity #1 (reach)*
Show

Lucerne Hammer (1d20+4)[*21*], damage (1d12+4)[*16*]+(1d6)[*3*].
*Spoiler: AoO #2 (Combat Reflexes)*
Show

Lucerne Hammer (1d20+4)[*13*], damage (1d12+4)[*10*]+(1d6)[*5*].
*Spoiler: AC and other defenses*
Show

AC 13 (+1 Dex, +2 Shield). Counter: Oaken shield, +4 to AC (additional shield bonus)
*Spoiler: Fort save*
Show

(1d20+3)[*6*]
*Spoiler: Ref save*
Show

(1d20+1)[*13*]
*Spoiler: Will save*
Show

(1d20+5)[*6*]

*Spoiler: Resource tracking*
Show

Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield, Encouraging Roar, Staunching Strike. 
Triage: 3/3
Hit Points: 10/10

----------


## u-b

> I dont know what goblins are physically but I recall everything about goblinoid religion.


Apparently, the books Adalbert has head about the goblins contained a lot of facts, but not a single picture.  :Small Amused:

----------


## CasualViking

Ugh, that was close. 0 hp for a moment there.

----------


## Spore

Because I am a dork, I need to roll CLW again with a d8 this time: (1d8+1)[*9*]
Sorry Lizuga for leaving you there.

----------


## CasualViking

Yeah, you guys are bastards :-). 

Whip-goblin is going to have a hard time doing anything without eating an AoO.

----------


## DrK

> Yeah, you guys are bastards :-). 
> 
> Whip-goblin is going to have a hard time doing anything without eating an AoO.


Good start as we break the first rule of adventuring ..... Never split the party!

EDIT: If my paltry 15 (stupid rolling a  5 again!) hits then everyone at the Town gate will get +2 damage on their next attack from my Gambit

----------


## Erloas

Yeah, sorry about that.  I looked at everything and said "she can handle a couple goblins and they'll be dead before I get there and I've got nothing special to help with fire" and I manage to run to another location before it is handled, so my bad.

----------


## Vegan Squirrel

Yeah, my thinking was my dwarf speed would take too long to get there, and the crowd would block my archery, so I'd be better off sticking to the northeast corner.  :Small Eek: 

Besides, is it really splitting the party if our characters haven't learned we're a party yet?

----------


## CasualViking

BTW, I have to admit, Revitalizing Touch feels a little _dirty_ at level 1. Once we hit level 3 or 4, it's going to be a reasonable trade-off, but at level 1 it's _really_ good.

----------


## DrK

@ U-B

Does my counter with its dance check allow me to avoid one of the attacks? It beat their roll so I'm hoping I avoided the first hit.  Means I'm on a _healthy_ 4hp rather than 0!

cheers

----------


## Spore

I have seen that a Pathfinder character _needs_ to be viable in combat. Would you allow a rebuild? Do you even think I need one? Because I already feel if Lizuga's build wasn't so good, she's be dead and it would be my fault.

----------


## Erloas

I wouldn't say it is your fault, there was 3 others of us that ran off on our own choice.

As for a rebuild, you could shoot stuff just fine if you had your crossbow.  A ranged weapon (or fineese weapon) would make you decent enough.  
Not wanting to jump into close combat is understandable, just hard when you've left your ranged weapons at home.

----------


## u-b

> Does my counter with its dance check allow me to avoid one of the attacks? It beat their roll so I'm hoping I avoided the first hit.  Means I'm on a _healthy_ 4hp rather than 0!


Oops, sorry. Fixed that.

----------


## u-b

> I have seen that a Pathfinder character _needs_ to be viable in combat. Would you allow a rebuild? Do you even think I need one? Because I already feel if Lizuga's build wasn't so good, she's be dead and it would be my fault.


Idon't think a rebuild is required. You were handling, without full gear, a fight which is CR 2 for a four-person party. For one person, that was _supposed_ to be dangerous if not outright deadly, so I think Lizuga did adequately, to say the least. I'm reading that this AP contains more fights that would be deadly if not carefully arranged, but that's, like, by design.

----------


## Vegan Squirrel

This is probably as good a time as any to point out that I'm fairly inexperienced with Pathfinder, so, sorry if I make any mechanical mistakes. I've played and DMed both 3.5 and 5th ed. D&D (mainly 5th of late), but so far my Pathfinder experience has only been a few sessions and plenty of browsing open content to translate material to other editions. I think I've got a solid handle on everything, but something that's just a little different from the other systems may occasionally catch me off guard.

----------


## CasualViking

> I have seen that a Pathfinder character _needs_ to be viable in combat. Would you allow a rebuild? Do you even think I need one? Because I already feel if Lizuga's build wasn't so good, she's be dead and it would be my fault.


From a mechanical standpoint, Archaeologist's Luck is a solid bonus; what you are lacking is something to _apply that bonus to._ Ranged combat is very feat-intensive to get into, and if you're going that route, you should probably hold off on Lingering Performance.

----------


## DrK

Try and stabilise, with Justin's current luck I've not got high hopes. I feel embarrassed bring dropped by goblins! 

Stabilise Vs DC14 (10 + -4 HPs) (1d20+2)[*3*]

----------


## Spore

> From a mechanical standpoint, Archaeologist's Luck is a solid bonus; what you are lacking is something to _apply that bonus to._ Ranged combat is very feat-intensive to get into, and if you're going that route, you should probably hold off on Lingering Performance.


I would like to switch the following things after the battle:

1) Go to Archivist from Archaeologist. I understand that inspire courage is an easy-to-use bonus that is always good, but Archivist fits the fluff better. It even has the rogue's trapfinding built in, even though it's second level.

2) Switch traits from Fate's Favored and Trapfinder to Adopted (Gnome): Helpful (+4 to aid another) and Dangerously Curious (+1 to Use Magic Device, I WANT to use that skill very liberally once i've reached Lv 3+ and can safely activate those items).

3) Switch feat from Lingering Performance to Extra Performance (to prepare for Master Performer with the request to allow this to refluffed for my academy and my style of performance).

This way I retain the curious adventurer type scholar, but I can help others with their combat, I have a crunch reason to heavily invest into knowledge skills. I can assist with a crossbow while not really focussing all my performance boni on myself.

----------


## u-b

> I would like to switch the following things after the battle:
> 
> 1) Go to Archivist from Archaeologist. I understand that inspire courage is an easy-to-use bonus that is always good, but Archivist fits the fluff better. It even has the rogue's trapfinding built in, even though it's second level.
> 
> 2) Switch traits from Fate's Favored and Trapfinder to Adopted (Gnome): Helpful (+4 to aid another) and Dangerously Curious (+1 to Use Magic Device, I WANT to use that skill very liberally once i've reached Lv 3+ and can safely activate those items).
> 
> 3) Switch feat from Lingering Performance to Extra Performance (to prepare for Master Performer with the request to allow this to refluffed for my academy and my style of performance).
> 
> This way I retain the curious adventurer type scholar, but I can help others with their combat, I have a crunch reason to heavily invest into knowledge skills. I can assist with a crossbow while not really focussing all my performance boni on myself.


This is all fine.

----------


## u-b

> ...Behind them were two bodies: one of a goblin, and one of a guard...


The guard Aldern Foxglove was checking was this guy - he was guarding the gate when goblins attacked. He is not less concerned abot Justin, but Justin seems to be taken care of.

----------


## Vegan Squirrel

Oh right, small sized gear, I guess that probably includes the arrows, too. So Silna probably won't be converting those into crossbow bolts.

----------


## CasualViking

Someone should probably invite Lizuga along to Aldern's shin-dig.

----------


## Vegan Squirrel

I'm good to skip to the morning. I guess we're going boar hunting?

----------


## Erloas

Maybe I should put down my weapons and join Adelbert in a life of books, I think I've had like 2 decent attack rolls so far.


While I don't get spellstrike until next level, any chance there could be another touch cantrip I could get?   I know arcane mark works but it just feels extra gamey because there is no reason to do it other than the extra attack.  I know some of the "touch of" spells can be a bit much to add, but something like Cauterize? It is 3rd party, but its only 1 point of damage and stops them from bleeding.

----------


## u-b

> While I don't get spellstrike until next level, any chance there could be another touch cantrip I could get?   I know arcane mark works but it just feels extra gamey because there is no reason to do it other than the extra attack.  I know some of the "touch of" spells can be a bit much to add, but something like Cauterize? It is 3rd party, but its only 1 point of damage and stops them from bleeding.


That would be fine.

----------


## DrK

Hi all.

Sorry for the quiet week, I had some work stuff crop up that kept me out of action. Boar hunting sounds good.

----------


## Vegan Squirrel

Did I miss something about another dwarf woman warrior?

----------


## u-b

> I should have gotten an AoO as well as the readied attack against the boar, but...it's a weird and counter-fictional rules corner, so i'm not gonna insist on it.


Technically, yes, but for exactly these reasons (and partly because no AoO was pre-rolled) I had the boar stopped by the hit and then step-and-attack.

----------


## CasualViking

THe pompus halfling is already checked in at the rusty dragon, and Justin is attached to it as well, so let's assume that we're going there.

----------


## Spore

> THe pompus halfling is already checked in at the rusty dragon, and Justin is attached to it as well, so let's assume that we're going there.


I am not that pompous... :Small Annoyed:

----------


## DrK

> I am not that pompous...


longwinded maybe?  :Small Smile:

----------


## Erloas

I don't think pompus is the right word, a bit excentric and excitable though.

Not sure what Sandspoint will have available for items.  Probably a bit early for multiple weapons, especially since much more will put me into medium encumbrance, and too many actions to switch since I don't have BAB 1 yet, although a reach weapon at some point would be nice.

I'm also not sure if I should simply walk away from the ship, or if I should go in and tell the captain I'm leaving or buy out my service (which I would assume would only be a couple gold).  My character would do it either way, but if the DM doesn't care I'll simply walk away and ignore them.

----------


## CasualViking

I figure Justin and Silna go in first, Lizuga and Lebwen follow. We are going to need some light too. If it comes down to that, I have torches, but no spare hands.

----------


## Erloas

I have light. Depending how big the room is I was thinking about just casting it on the door. Otherwise I think just armor or weapon will let us see and still fight

----------


## u-b

The room inside _building outer dimension_ is about 20x20 feet, so just opening the door should be enough to light it.

----------


## u-b

> Not sure what Sandspoint will have available for items.  Probably a bit early for multiple weapons, especially since much more will put me into medium encumbrance, and too many actions to switch since I don't have BAB 1 yet, although a reach weapon at some point would be nice.


Almost everything in relevant price range can be ordered from Magnimar and the more common stuff is available locally. Everything on Adalbert's list is available locally. As for reach weapons, you can have a longspear free of charge if Aldern's men have not sold it.  :Small Amused: 




> I'm also not sure if I should simply walk away from the ship, or if I should go in and tell the captain I'm leaving or buy out my service (which I would assume would only be a couple gold).  My character would do it either way, but if the DM doesn't care I'll simply walk away and ignore them.


You can just send a boy with a message for negligible cost, that would be fine.

----------


## DrK

Nothing to spend the gold on currently 

Also, happy Xmas all. Hope good good and drink had by all

----------


## Spore

Christmas skeletons? What is this? Nightmare AFTER christmas?  :Small Amused: 

Knowledge (Religion) for humanoid skeletons (1d20+7)[*19*]
Knowledge (Religion) for dog skeleton (1d20+7)[*27*]

----------


## CasualViking

Look, our second fight! We are already doing better than the average PBP game :-D

You all get +2 [morale] to attack and damage for one round from Lizuga's boost.

----------


## Spore

Nice. Unsure what I what I do with my standard action after I've started the Naturalist Bardic Performance. Going into melee with Cure Light Wounds would be very aggressive, I think I just go into flanking position and use my beefed up "aid another" for +6 to your attacks (or rather +7 because I actively make yourself better by lecturing).

Mwahaha, weaponized knowledge. You will learn and there is nothing you can do about it!

----------


## Vegan Squirrel

Sorry for the delays, the holidays are a busy time. I'll get a post up shortly.

----------


## Erloas

> Almost everything in relevant price range can be ordered from Magnimar and the more common stuff is available locally. Everything on Adalbert's list is available locally. As for reach weapons, you can have a longspear free of charge if Aldern's men have not sold it.


Almost forgot... Can't cast spells with a two-handed weapon, so no reach for me (other than spells themself, so yeah, I just need to do that).

MWK long sword and leather lamellar was what I was thinking. Not sure what else is really possible or practical at this level.

----------


## u-b

> Almost forgot... Can't cast spells with a two-handed weapon, so no reach for me (other than spells themself, so yeah, I just need to do that).


You can cast with a two-handed weapon just fine. Not sure about Magus-specific stuff, but feel free to name the rules you want clarified.

----------


## CasualViking

He can't use _Spell Combat_ with a two-handed weapon. 

Also, 3 skeletons is a chump fight, moving along: attack roll (1d20+6)[*14*]. EDIT: I'm assuming that's a miss.

EDIT: Using Encouraging Roar again (+2/+2)

----------


## Erloas

> To use this ability, the magus must have one hand free (even if the spell being cast does not have somatic components), while wielding a light or one-handed melee weapon in the other hand.


So even if you can use your off-hand freely with a 2h weapon some of the time, spell combat explicitly states that it only works with light or one-handed weapons.  Is there such a thing as a light 2-handed weapon?  Although there is a specific archer archetype that lets you use spell combat with a 2-handed range weapon, not that it matters here.


edit: maybe I really do need a new sword, this one can't hit anything... of course the spear didn't do any better.

----------


## Vegan Squirrel

It seems like everyone's squeezing into a very tight space. Is there room for Silna to get in and make an attack?

----------


## u-b

> It seems like everyone's squeezing into a very tight space. Is there room for Silna to get in and make an attack?


Yes, but either Justin has to make way stepping to E4 or Silna will eat an AoO.

----------


## Vegan Squirrel

> *The Boneyard*
> 
> You head back to the boneyard before reporting to the mayor. Silna checks the area for tracks and finds many. Some are clearly left by the party, some by other medium-sized creatures over the last few days, but there are also many definitely goblin footprints. Silna _thinks_ that most medium-sized footprints are left by legitimate visitors, but one set of medium-sized footprints correlates with goblins' footprints too much for a coincidence. Silna tries to get into the details of who went where, but is unable to reach a conclusion.
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> Silna perception: (1d20+7)[27]
> Silna survival: (1d20+7)[8]


By "correlates with," do you mean they are moving _with_ goblin footprints, or that they look like medium-sized goblin footprints?

Also, not that it will make a difference, but Silna's Survival should be +6 when tracking (due to Track), which would mean +8 for tracking her favored enemy. You used +7, and I can't see the one point making a difference in this case. I listed Survival twice in her skills, one of them with the Track bonus for tracking included.

----------


## u-b

Moves with goblin footprints. One point does not make a difference this time.

----------


## Vegan Squirrel

Did we come close to a consensus on spending our 500 gp group budget?

There are also a few things I'd like to grab for Silna before leaving town. a donkey (8 gp)a pack saddle (5 gp)50 ft. hemp rope (1 gp)a greatclub (5 gp)a dagger (2 gp)3 sacks (3 sp)50 gp worth of crafting materials to begin upgrading her crossbow (eventual goal: stats of a masterwork Str +3 Composite Longbowit'll probably be a few levels...).

----------


## CasualViking

I think we tacitly agreed on the 465 gp shopping list that Sporeeg posted. We still have our individual 100 gp purses.

----------


## Erloas

Yeah, good with his list. Although if we've got pack animals, especially this early, we could just do 1-2 group animals with a little of the money rather than each getting one.

Should see where we think we might head, a tent wouldn't be a bad idea if we're heading out and already have pack animals

----------


## Spore

> Did we come close to a consensus on spending our 500 gp group budget?
> 
> There are also a few things I'd like to grab for Silna before leaving town. a donkey (8 gp)a pack saddle (5 gp)50 ft. hemp rope (1 gp)a greatclub (5 gp)a dagger (2 gp)3 sacks (3 sp)50 gp worth of crafting materials to begin upgrading her crossbow (eventual goal: stats of a masterwork Str +3 Composite Longbowit'll probably be a few levels...).


Are the glassworks out of town though? If so, Adalbert has a donkey with a pack saddle and rope already. He mainly just struggles to control it at times (I dont have Handle Animal yet).

----------


## u-b

Glassworks are in town and I assume you will be heading right there rather than stopping for shopping, but feel free to correct me on that part.

----------


## Vegan Squirrel

> Glassworks are in town and I assume you will be heading right there rather than stopping for shopping, but feel free to correct me on that part.


Agreed. Sorry for the delay thereI'm usually rather busy during the weekends, and yesterday I just didn't get the chance to catch up.

----------


## CasualViking

I'm gonna let the others respond and get into position and stuff, but I intend to charge to J31 and hit the nearest goblin.

----------


## Spore

> Adalbert operates thieves tools, demonstrating how he could easily open a door not fitted with a lock (and possibly giving Lizuga a look, for that matter).


Not even Chuck Norris can pick a door lock THAT ... nonexisting... :Small Amused:

----------


## DrK

I'll be poised by the door. Then when it starts I'll move J29 and skewer two goblins (or at least attempt to!)
If you need initiative (1d20+4)[*13*]

----------


## Erloas

I have color spray and enlarge person prepared today for level 1 spells.  I don't think I'm likely to hit more than 2 with color spray, and not a lot of room to move around if I go to Large, though I would threaten many at the table.  Really should have done obscuring mist, it decided on color spray instead (I had updated my sheet but should have also posted it in the morning)

I don't think you can do a charge on a surprise round, as that is a full-round action.

For range all I've really got is acid splash and daze, so not going to do a whole lot with that.  

I'll take the same side as Adalbert, which should let us work up both sides, flanking as we go.

----------


## Vegan Squirrel

Given the layout, I think Silna will switch to her crossbow and head to H32/I32 to set up a sight line to the goblins on the table. Then she'll reassess.

----------


## CasualViking

> I don't think you can do a charge on a surprise round, as that is a full-round action.


"If you are able to take only a standard action on your turn, you can still charge, but you are only allowed to move up to your speed (instead of up to double your speed) and you cannot draw a weapon unless you possess the Quick Draw feat. You cant use this option unless you are restricted to taking only a standard action on your turn."

----------


## u-b

Yep, the charge is fine.

----------


## Spore

Knowledge (Local) to identify goblins, again. (I need to roll for my performance) (1d20+7)[*27*]

----------


## Spore

Bluffing the goblins! (1d20+3)[*9*]

----------


## Erloas

If the doors weren't locked, wouldn't Justin and Lizuga have been able to go through the other door?

I'm also not sure why the AP made the entire map at a 45 from 90% of the rooms, it makes it a pain to figure out movements that way.

----------


## u-b

> If the doors weren't locked, wouldn't Justin and Lizuga have been able to go through the other door?


They definitely could do it. I went with this...




> Silna taps Justin's shoulder and backs up to just outside the door, so the others can hear her whisper.


...and not going back to J34. They could definitely attack from there, opening the door in the surprise round.

----------


## Spore

> I'm also not sure why the AP made the entire map at a 45 from 90% of the rooms, it makes it a pain to figure out movements that way.


How the material looks I assume the whole city is mapped with every 25 squarefoot accounted for. So the coastline is mapped at approx. 45°. And diagonal movement is not THAT hard.

Granted, I am the fast halfling that stays back all the time :)

----------


## Erloas

It isn't that hard to figure out, but so many objects like tables now take up half of several squares instead of all of any one, just less clear what a "clear path" really is.


I think I managed to actually hit, and maybe kill one of the little buggers, assuming at least that Justin didn't kill it first

----------


## CasualViking

_Counters: if a counter is compared to an attack roll, then it is initiated after the attack roll is made and the result is revealed but before damage is rolled. A counter that replaces a saving throw or other roll is used before the roll in question, and cannot be used retroactively. Other counters may have specific triggers (or not have triggers at all), as noted in their descriptions._

http://www.d20pfsrd.com/alternative-...stems-and-use/

So yes, Flowing Creek and Oaken Shield ónly trigger on attacks that would otherwise have hit.

----------


## CasualViking

Using Encouraging Roar (+2 [morale] to hit and damage within 30' - it doesn't stack with Justin's damage bonus)

----------


## u-b

> _Counters: if a counter is compared to an attack roll, then it is initiated after the attack roll is made and the result is revealed but before damage is rolled. A counter that replaces a saving throw or other roll is used before the roll in question, and cannot be used retroactively. Other counters may have specific triggers (or not have triggers at all), as noted in their descriptions._
> 
> http://www.d20pfsrd.com/alternative-...stems-and-use/
> 
> So yes, Flowing Creek and Oaken Shield ónly trigger on attacks that would otherwise have hit.


Thanks. Will use this ruling.

----------


## DrK

> Thanks. Will use this ruling.


Its why counters are a really nice thing

----------


## Spore

> Using Encouraging Roar (+2 [morale] to hit and damage within 30' - it doesn't stack with Justin's damage bonus)


As we act, to not encourage waiting until you are fully buffed, should we include potential buffs or do we get them only if the buffer moved BEFORE the buffee?

Because 3 or 5 damage is a difference for Adalbert (if it works on ranged attacks that is)

----------


## CasualViking

> As we act, to not encourage waiting until you are fully buffed, should we include potential buffs or do we get them only if the buffer moved BEFORE the buffee?
> 
> Because 3 or 5 damage is a difference for Adalbert (if it works on ranged attacks that is)


I think it's best to apply them only after they actually happen; the buff lasts for one round and doesn't "expire" by the goblins taking their turn.

----------


## CasualViking

Lebwen and justin are both healing 3 hp per round now.

----------


## Vegan Squirrel

That sounds like a knowledge check is in order for Silna to know about goblin behavior.

*Lore* - (1d20+4)[*15*] +2 if Favored Enemy bonus applies. Favored Enemy grants a bonus to Knowledge checks, and Lore checks are supposed to act as a narrower knowledge check, so I'll defer to GM judgment. This is Lore (goblins).

----------


## u-b

Silna knows that goblins are rather erratic and alternatively sneaky or noisy. They don't do much planning ahead, but it is difficult to predict what a goblin would do given enough free time.

The doors leading outside are still locked. From where you stand, you don't see any light coming crom below. The stairways themselves should be illuminated enough to walk them by the light coming from the room.

----------


## Erloas

I'm pretty sure he is just standing there because of the daze. With low light vision and there not being goblin corpses around, I'm sure he's still hostile.

----------


## Spore

I don't understand the medic class. How much was I healed for?

----------


## CasualViking

> I don't understand the medic class. How much was I healed for?


Fast healing 3 for 10 rounds; I neglected to tell you.

----------


## Spore

> Fast healing 3 for 10 rounds; I neglected to tell you.


That is OP af. I shall elect to switch out CLW at 2nd level.

----------


## u-b

> I'm pretty sure he is just standing there because of the daze. With low light vision and there not being goblin corpses around, I'm sure he's still hostile.


You may want to say something IC. Anyway, I'll wait for Lebwen's and Lizuga's actions before resolving (but not Silna's who is now simply delaying but can change that any time).

----------


## CasualViking

> BTW, I have to admit, Revitalizing Touch feels a little _dirty_ at level 1. Once we hit level 3 or 4, it's going to be a reasonable trade-off, but at level 1 it's _really_ good.





> That is OP af. I shall elect to switch out CLW at 2nd level.


Agreed. But I do like surviving level 1....

Anyways, Lizuga used Encouraging Roar, +2 [morale] to attack and damage for 1 round.

----------


## DrK

after that solid blow Lizuga landed it bodes well for us  :Small Smile:

----------


## Erloas

forgot the / in IC
(1d20+5)[*16*]
(1d8+5)[*11*]

readied attack if needed.

----------


## Spore

> Agreed. But I do like surviving level 1....


I mean I have gotten more mileage out of CLW than out of Heightened Awareness but the latter is really just there because I once we hit fourth level, I expect 1st level spells to slowly become useless anyway.

Plus, knowing the pace of PbP, I expect to stay in the range 1-3 for a long time.

----------


## Spore

Double post because it is important imho:
You said to at least take the 28 in Bluff into consideration, yet all evidence speaks against Tsuto, and for once I have a character that is intelligent enough to puzzle that stuff together.

1) As Lebwen mentioned, Tsuto did not kill the running goblin. He could simply not have seen it.

2) He punched us in the face, which immediately reduces his credibility in Adalbert's eyes. Even worse, he did not apologize. Still, a 28 in Bluff is formidable and Adalbert has a total of -1 in Sense Motive so he is oblivious for now. So I conclude that Minkaians are just a very rude people.

3) Silna openly distrusts him, Lizuga seems wary. 

In conclusion I might not like the guy but I will not try to bind him or attack him again. Partially because I am a tiny weak halfling. So consider your request as DM fulfilled but see that Tsuto moves on thin ice, even with me.

----------


## u-b

> You said to at least take the 28 in Bluff into consideration...


That roll was for his initial request, not for the "explanation", which he sort of botched with another roll. So, consider yourselves free to act as you will.

----------


## Spore

I think we can assume we track the caravan down regardless on your stance towards my plan. Any other suggestions? Gotta use my expertise in deception somehow.

----------


## u-b

> Adalbert checks the crates and barrels as far as they are able to be opened, then proceeds around the corner, checking any door in his way if it can be opened.


The doors are locked. Are you going to pick them? Will write IC later today.

----------


## DrK

Sorry all. I was sent to the states at relatively short notice.  Then getting over some jet lag. Just catching up with all my games now

----------


## Erloas

Just fyi, he's used up his chances with me, he's being stabbed until one of us goes down. He shot at Adelbert, not just threatened.

Tie up with rope is now a part of grapple

----------


## CasualViking

Okay, Lizuga is leveled up, assuming high average HP. And ready to go, if it comes to that.

----------


## Spore

Levelled up, gonna disguise myself as a goblin. It's gonna be hilarious. Still not enough skill points. As a player I know enough of goblin culture that I can assume the identity.

----------


## Vegan Squirrel

Silna's leveled up, but should we round up or down for the HP? Also, we should talk about how we want to handle crafting improvements into her crossbow. My goal remains to eventually mimic a composite (+3 Str) longbow, though I'm fine with keeping the range, critical range, etc. of the light crossbow. I'm looking for the increase to damage and the ability to fire rapidly.

Our previous conversation:



> DM, this is a question for as the campaign progresses, rather than affecting character creation. Would you allow Silna to craft her own improved, repeating crossbow (in time)? Basically, I like the aesthetics of her using a crossbow, but composite bows are better mechanically. So I'd pay the price for composite bows, and mechanically use composite bow stats, but fluff them as her tinkering with her crossbow to store more bolts, add a lever she can use to increase the tension  (Str to damage), etc. As a weaponsmith, she's on a mission to make her crossbow as efficient and effective as a bow. Would you be okay with that?





> We'll have to do something about long craft times - maybe replace weekly craft rolls with same amount of work daily or something. But, yes, can be done, no objections.


Some weapon statistics for comparison:
Weapon
Price
Damage
Load Speed

Light Crossbow
35 gp
1d8
Move Action

Heavy Crossbow
50 gp
1d10
Full-Round Action

Repeating Light Crossbow
250 gp
1d8
Free Action; Reload 5 bolts as Full-Round Action

Repeating Heavy Crossbow
400 gp
1d10
Free Action; Reload 5 bolts as Full-Round Action

Shortbow
30 gp
1d6
Free Action

Composite (+0 Str) Shortbow
75 gp
1d6
Free Action

Composite (+1 Str) Shortbow
150 gp
1d6+1
Free Action

Composite (+3 Str) Shortbow
300 gp
1d6+3
Free Action

Longbow
75 gp
1d8
Free Action

Composite (+0 Str) Longbow
100 gp
1d8
Free Action

Composite (+1 Str) Longbow
200 gp
1d8+1
Free Action

Composite (+3 Str) Longbow
400 gp
1d8+3
Free Action



Again, I'm not trying to attempt anything to break the gameas a ranger, Silna already has proficiency with bows, which offer exactly what she wants as-is. I just like the aesthetics of a crossbow more for the dwarf, and I like the concept that she's tinkering to improve her weapon gradually. And now that she has Rapid Shot, the crossbow will start to be a barrier to her effectiveness in combat. So I'd like to aim to acquire these features, in order, to what is currently her light crossbow (35 gp price):

Simple Repeating Feature (load 2 bolts as a move action)  strictly worse than a longbow still, so maybe 50 gp to accomplish?+1 Str to damage  similar to a composite (+1 Str) bow, so 100 gp to accomplish?Repeating Upgrade (load 4 bolts as a move action)  still worse than a bow, but let's say 50 gp to accomplish?Repeating Upgrade (load 4 bolts as a swift action)  still technically worse, but practically the same since I won't use my swift actions otherwise, say 50 gp?+2 Str to damage  75 gp?+3 Str to damage  75 gp?Repeating Upgrade (load 2 more bolts per upgrade)  50 gp each time?

So it would cost 35+50+100+50+50+75+75= 435 gp for a crossbow that deals 1d8+3 damage and loads 4 bolts as a swift action. That's more expensive than a repeating heavy crossbow or a composite (+3 Str) longbow, but it's also piecemeal upgrades instead of buying a new weapon.

Looking at the crafting rules, I'd guess it'll be DC 15 for the first upgrade, DC 17 for the upgrades starting with +1 Str, DC 19 for +2 Str, and DC 21 for the upgrades starting with +3 Str. I could either use the progress-by-the-day option, or we could use the weekly results as daily results like you specified (maybe the former for spending part of a day tinkering on it, and the latter if I dedicate a whole day to crafting?). So each upgrade would require 1/3 its cost in raw materials, which are ruined if she fails a craft check by 5 or more.

So, how does all that sound? I tried to put this work together fairly and transparently so you could quickly make a ruling, but it's your game, and I have no problem with you making different decisions. I'm mostly concerned with getting that first upgrade in pretty quickly.

----------


## Erloas

Right now my plan is to go on vacation Sunday until the 19th.  Given the winter storm that might change, but assuming I get to go I'll be limited in posting.  I can still check in, but not as much.  I'll try to get the level updated before I leave but that might not happen.

----------


## u-b

We'll use average hit points, rounded up on even levels and down on odd levels.




> My goal remains to eventually mimic a composite (+3 Str) longbow, though I'm fine with keeping the range, critical range, etc. of the light crossbow. ... So, how does all that sound? I tried to put this work together fairly and transparently so you could quickly make a ruling, but it's your game, and I have no problem with you making different decisions. I'm mostly concerned with getting that first upgrade in pretty quickly.


That is all fine as far as goals and costs are concerned. As for the time, there should be enough time for crafting after book one (so, after Thistletop, at about 4th level), but not so sure about getting repeating before that without a deliberate delay, unless we assume that Silna's already working on it for some time.

There is enough of goblin garb upstairs, so Silna and Adalbert can complete the disguise in about ten minutes while also teaching and lerning some phrases in Goblin. Anyone doing anything else during that time?

----------


## CasualViking

Lizuga is going to find and then guard the passage. 

Will our bard have any spells or performance rounds going forward, or do we need to jeopardize the timetable with an 8 hour rest?

----------


## Erloas

If they're going to head back upstairs I think the rest of us should at least check the other rooms up there.

----------


## Spore

> Will our bard have any spells or performance rounds going forward, or do we need to jeopardize the timetable with an 8 hour rest?


I think a rest would just push the DCs for my bluff a bit into new heights with the goblins becoming antsy. But I don't know you guys' ressources. How are you looking?

----------


## Vegan Squirrel

We should cut off some goblin ears and also tell Ameiko about Lonjiku's death.

----------


## Erloas

I was thinking we would leave it to Justin to tell her that, though I would like to know if she knew or at very least what she knew about his part in it.  But it seems like something Justin should do so I wanted to wait.

Forgot about the ears.

I'm also of the opinion that we should keep going rather than resting at this point, I think we're still early in the day.  Although if we find this is leading us out of town and into the wilds we should then wait because I don't think we've even had a chance to pick up our provision, that Adalbert suggested, with the note from the Mayor.

----------


## CasualViking

Lizuga is entirely good to go, but not impatient to do so.

----------


## Erloas

My character sheet should be fully updated to level 2.  I picked Deadeye's Arrow and Expeditious Retreat as my free spells learned.  HPs are now 20 (was 13, 5 for level, +2 for con) and FC bonus to SP.

----------


## CasualViking

I'm moving this weekend, so I'll be posting _less_ for the next 10 days or so (not completely offline, just less active). So Lizuga will be going along with whatever the party does.

----------


## u-b

Roger that. Maybe we'll have this game in slo-mo for some time, plot-wise.

Also, father Tobyn is, like, five years dead (and has his bones stolen). The current priest is father Abstalar Zantus.

----------


## Vegan Squirrel

This week is also quite busy on my end, so I might be going a couple days between posts as well.

----------


## Spore

> Roger that. Maybe we'll have this game in slo-mo for some time, plot-wise.
> 
> Also, father Tobyn is, like, five years dead (and has his bones stolen). The current priest is father Abstalar Zantus.


Cut Adalbert some slack here, he saw war crimes first hand for the first time. Also yeah, sorry for that.

----------


## DrK

Sorry for the slow posting recently. I'm in a manufacturing validation campaign so on 24/7 call at the moment (as they call often i've just been busy). 
Should end in a few weeks and then Justin will post more often,

----------


## CasualViking

Boxes and furniture everywhere, and some stuff left to go back for, but my laptop is fine. But I would still like someone else to be party whip for a while. 

Let's take the tunnel.

----------


## Spore

Know Religion: (1d20+7)[*13*]

what IS this thing? I assume undead.

----------


## Vegan Squirrel

Rolling for Silna's Linguistics: (1d20+1)[*14*]

----------


## Spore

Linguistics: (1d20+6)[*20*]

----------


## CasualViking

...Lizuga is _really_ not the Scholar of the party.

----------


## Spore

I have an all around bad feeling about this. But I am so damn curious!

----------


## u-b

> Be cautious Adalbert, I don't think most aberrations are friendly.  Don't get out of sight of the rest of us.  With that said Lebwen follows behind but moves up a bit closer, maybe 15 feet behind them.


Won't work. I'll write IC after Justin's, but can say it would be like follows:
Diplomacy 15 to follow Adalbert (or come with him), one unarmed person
Diplomacy 20 to follow Adalbert (or come with him), one armed person, or unarmed party
Stealth ??? to follow Adalbert (not sure how you deal with the light), but nowhere close to 15 feet
Otherwise, you will be pointed to wait in that specific cave or just go away, for now, patiently

----------


## DrK

Justin was going to stick with the bulk of the party. Realistically waiting for Adalabert's screams before running in to the rescue!

----------


## CasualViking

The party has +2 [morale] to attack and damage for the first round from Encouraging Roar.

----------


## DrK

> The party has +2 [morale] to attack and damage for the first round from Encouraging Roar.


THanks. Good to know for when it reaches Justin's very slow initiative  :Small Smile:

----------


## Spore

Assuming I get another roll at the start of the fight to allow for my bardic performance: (1d20+7)[*8*]

----------


## Spore

Planes for the outsider: (1d20+7)[*8*]

----------


## CasualViking

_Oh, no need to buy chainmail, wait until you can afford breastplate. It's only 1 point of AC, it's not going to matter, it's only for a little while_.  :Small Mad:

----------


## u-b

> So even though I stabilized not much I can do without taking an AOO which will likely drop me again. So just going to lay here for a moment.


I believe are unconscious after you are stabilized but before making that second constitution roll to become disabled. Which might be a good thing because otherwise you'd have to make melee attacks...

----------


## Erloas

So it is, I could attack from prone too which at least wouldn't provoke an AOO but would put me dying again regardless.
I just wish the dice roller liked me more. 6 attacks against me and 6 hits. I think that's about twice as many hits as I've landed so far this game.

But at least I made that spellcraft roll, I'll be sure to put that information to good use. Give me something to think about while I nap.

----------


## CasualViking

*sigh* can't make attack rolls. Maybe skill checks? On Lizuga's next turn, she will use Medic's Training to discern the Hit Points of our enemies. Heal check (1d20+8)[*20*] vs. 10+CR.

----------


## Vegan Squirrel

Sorry everyone, these past two weeks have been a circus over here. That's clearing up now, but I need a little time to catch up. Thanks for your patience!  :Small Red Face:

----------


## u-b

Thanks for letting us know. I'll bot you the usual way if you don't post by the weekend (should be pretty straightforward for at least one turn).

----------


## DrK

I'm in a similar boat as Vegan Squirrel. Been a crazy time at work. I'll be doing my best to keep up

----------


## CasualViking

Lebwen heals 6 hit points. Silna and Justin gain Fast healing 3 for 10 rounds.

----------


## Erloas

Ok. 
I was at -1hp, that would put me at 5.  I assume that still precludes me from doing anything this round.  

Also do I know how long the rage/must attack thing lasts?

----------


## u-b

> Also do I know how long the rage/must attack thing lasts?


Nope. You don't know, but it is for (1d6+2)[*8*] rounds total.

----------


## Spore

Identify the ant. (1d20+7)[*12*]

e: Okay, that is slightly enough to know what a CR 1-2 summon does. Can I assume I know what basic vermin traits are. And I assume I don't know its template? Or is it obviously demonic/fiendish since we are dealing with a demon summoner here?

----------


## u-b

*Spoiler: Adalbert*
Show




> Identify the ant. [roll0]
> 
> e: Okay, that is slightly enough to know what a CR 1-2 summon does. Can I assume I know what basic vermin traits are. And I assume I don't know its template? Or is it obviously demonic/fiendish since we are dealing with a demon summoner here?


That's giant ant worker. Not soldier, but still somewhat dangerous. Very much in line with the _Summon Monster II_ spell you have identified earlier. You know enough about magic to expect it to bear either celestial or fiendish template, probably the later, but I don't think it's all that obvious looking at an ant.

Errm... www.d20pfsrd.com seems to have Worker and Soldier ants swapped, which I have just noticed. This one does not have grab nor venom.

----------


## CasualViking

Oof, Justin brings the pain. Now we're just missing Silna and Lebwen, assuming Lebwen gets to act (he was healed to positive hp on my turn).

----------


## u-b

Erloas assumed Lebwen cannot get together soon enough to act in the round he's brought up from the negatives, and I did not challenge this assumption, because (a) I'm fine either way and (b) I am myself not a huge fan of doing big stuff the round I'm regaining consciousness. So, will roll with Lebwen just getting together and bot Silna. Post to be later today.

----------


## Erloas

I don't think I can reach the current creature to make an attack, assuming it is even still alive at this point.  Not sure if I'll be required to chase after the flying one or not.

----------


## u-b

All of the creatures are down. You can hack at their bodies, attack ininimate objects, chase the flyer or attack allies (in which case, if you hit, you'll get another saving throw).

----------


## Spore

Yes but dont we need to calm Lebwen? May I use the bard's Distraction ability on him? Combat usually stops it from working but technically we are not in combat with him, he just wants bloodshed. If you allow this, please let Lebwen make a DC 14 Will save as Adalbert tries to explain to Lebwen what just happens to him and that he should fight it because the Lord of Wrath is in his head making him do evil things.

----------


## u-b

Isn't it worded to affect only illusions? I think you can attempt, on your turn, to request him to calm down using the diplomacy. It's one full round worth of actions, DC 19 because he is currently unfriendly towards everyone towards whom he is not hostile (a reasonable request now that there is no enemies nearby, so no DC modifiers).

----------


## Spore

Sorry, I meant Fascinate.

----------


## u-b

I think Fascinate won't work.

----------


## Spore

Oof, so close. Well, try and hit me Lebwen!

----------


## Erloas

Ok, if you're ok with that.  I think you're still mostly full health?  Because attacking a friend is probably about the only time I'm going to roll really well.

edit: Well of course that was going to hit, but at least I made the will save.

----------


## Spore

Okay, with the costume it is entirely reasonable to hit me. Ouch =)

----------


## u-b

> So, it's Heal skill time. Silna can help me if she takes 10, and with an assist, I can treat wounds by taking 10. Fortunately, I have a class ability that means I heal 3*targets HD when I use Heal.





> (You cant take 10 on a skill check to aid another.)


So, aiders will have to roll.

----------


## CasualViking

whaaat? Guess a rule I have been playing wrong many, many, _many_ times.

----------


## u-b

Rolling for Silna:
Aiding to heal Lebwen: (1d20+1)[*3*]
Aiding to heal Adalbert: (1d20+1)[*15*]

----------


## CasualViking

Rolling to heal Lebwen (1d20+8)[*24*]=6 hp

Rolling to heal Adalbert: 10+8+2: 6 hp.

----------


## CasualViking

sweet, a small horsechopper is a one-handed reach weapon with just a -2 to hit. 

how badly are people hurt after the last round of bandages?

----------


## u-b

> Adalbert holds the horsechopper he took with him to look more "goblin-y". It is surprisingly well made but rather short for a halberd.
> Basically a MW Halberd but small so a bit shorter and it deals only 1d8 damage. It should nevertheless have reach.


To the contrary, it is rather _long_ for a halberd. Normal halberds do not have reach. Looking at its entry, a horsechopper does. It would be inappropriately sized, but since it's masterwork, the total is only -1 to hit for Lizuga. I don't remember you carrying it around (it's not a thing you could put in a scabbard) ,but let's assume it's readily available.

----------


## u-b

> how badly are people hurt after the last round of bandages?


By my calculations, Lebwen has 9/20 and Adalbert has 12/14. Everyone else is at full health.

----------


## Spore

Knowledge (whatever this is) (1d20+7)[*24*] -4 if it is another aberration.

I don't want to bog you down with more tasks but the first thing Adalbert does every combat is identify all the creatures to start his performance. If you could roll for it precombat and tell me which stat block to pull up, this would be helpful.

After all, everything Adalbert can do in combat is help with information.

Why am I denied a knowledge check?

----------


## u-b

> Why am I denied a knowledge check?





> You cannot make an untrained Knowledge check with a DC higher than 10.


So, not so much denied the check, as denied a positive outcome of the check. If you have any special abilities other than just plain knowledge check, they are in.

----------


## Spore

How I understood it, Bardic knowledge removed that prerequisite.




> Bardic Knowledge (Ex)
> 
> A bard adds half his class level (minimum 1) to all Knowledge skill checks and may make all Knowledge skill checks untrained.


Source: https://paizo.com/threads/rzs2lxbi?b...edge-untrained

Presented argument there: 




> Yes, you can [make the check]. That's the very reason for the "may make untrained" phrasing in the bardic knowledge ability; why would it otherwise be there?
> 
> Specific trumps general.


If you still feel this is not the case, I will bow to your decision as a DM.

----------


## u-b

Oh, may bad, mr. bard. Should have really paid attention to that. It's vargouille. You have a pretty solid underastanding about what a vargouille is.

----------


## Spore

> Oh, may bad, mr. bard. Should have really paid attention to that. It's vargouille. You have a pretty solid underastanding about what a vargouille is.


Thanks Mr. DM. I for one am proud that I was able to present my argument like an adult instead of flipping the frick out like I usually do.  :Small Red Face:

----------


## CasualViking

I used Encouraging Roar, +2/+2 [Morale] for one round.

----------


## Spore

Lebwen gets the bardic performance for his attack too. Remember that please.

----------


## CasualViking

Lebwen gets Fast healing 3 for a minute. Adalbert heals 6 points from Staunching strike. Lizuga recovers her maneuvers from Victorious Recover if her attack dropped the vargouille.

----------


## u-b

> perception to notice the flyer
> (1d20+1)[20]


You have just overtaken it. It's in N12.

----------


## Erloas

Too late to try to attack it this round?  Assuming so, so just try to pay attention to where it moves.

----------


## u-b

> Too late to try to attack it this round?  Assuming so, so just try to pay attention to where it moves.


I'd say go ahead and attack it. May roll ooc and edit it into your post.

----------


## Erloas

Attack
(1d20+4)[*8*] (4 base, 1 enhance, -1 fatigue)
Damage
(1d8+3)[*5*](3 base, 1 enhance, -1 fatigue)
miss chance
(1d100)[*82*]

Not sure the enhance is still active, 1 minute but lost track of it at some point. Don't think there are any other buffs active from the team.

----------


## Spore

+2 morale to attack and damage from Roar.
+1 competence to attack and damage from naturalist.

----------


## Erloas

I thought the roar was only one round, which would have been the acid orb attack last round.  Also thought the naturalist bonus was only against the vargouille.

----------


## CasualViking

The roar is only for 1 round. 

On another note, u-b, is Lebwen still fatigued?

----------


## u-b

> On another note, u-b, is Lebwen still fatigued?


Thinking of it, it probably depends on how much time the bandaging took. If it's measured in minutes, then no, if in rounds, then still probably yes. In later case you can take some short time to let Lebwen catch his breath.

----------


## CasualViking

The bandaging is on a minutes time scale, not rounds; that flying little bastard has had plenty of time to set up mischief.

----------


## CasualViking

As far as '"which way do we go", I'll just follow the first action statement any of you guys make.

----------


## u-b

> *Second of all, I can follow its trail of illusion magic.* Adalbert wiggles with his fingers and rubs his eyes. They then start to glow in an aquamarine color.


I don't think it works that way. The dim aura will linger at the source after the spell ends, but it does not leave a trail after a moving source. At least, you can make sure the invisible quasit is not in the rooms you are passing.

----------


## u-b

Justin knows that Sandpoint was founded in  4667 AR (now is  4707 AR).

----------


## Spore

> Justin knows that Sandpoint was founded in  4667 AR (now is  4707 AR).


Yes, I misread. The great fire was 8 years ago. The founding is a bit longer but the town is still extremely young.

----------


## CasualViking

Did we check out the storeroom at B2 yet? if not, that's our next stop. otherwise, we proceed to B6 and try to get further in that way.

----------


## u-b

You quickly checked it as of #356 and found nothing of interest. Will advance the action later today.

----------


## CasualViking

Lizuga almost certainly failed to trip the monster-goblin with a 15.

----------


## u-b

Yep, he's still standing.

----------


## Spore

Knowledge (Local)(1d20+7)[*8*]  (-4 if this no humanoid but an aberration)

e: Regardless it is not enough

----------


## u-b

> Pretty sure I'll eat an AOO, but moving to AB-7


AoO longsword: (1d20+4)[*20*] for (1d8+4)[*7*]

Also, your speed of 30 does not seem to be enough to get to AB7 through AD6 and attack, because diagonals are counted 1.5. Do you want to go through AC6 instead?

----------


## Spore

> AoO longsword: [roll0] for [roll1]
> 
> Also, your speed of 30 does not seem to be enough to get to AB7 through AD6 and attack, because diagonals are counted 1.5. Do you want to go through AC6 instead?


No AoO if it is dazed, right? Do we do such status effects at the end of our collective turns or in the middle?

----------


## Erloas

> AoO longsword: [roll0] for [roll1]
> 
> Also, your speed of 30 does not seem to be enough to get to AB7 through AD6 and attack, because diagonals are counted 1.5. Do you want to go through AC6 instead?


Yeah, I counted going through Adalbert and Lizuga's squares, rather squeezing past Adalbert and going around Lizuga like I should have.  I'm not sure if moving through Adalbert's square counts as an obstruction so an extra 5ft.  I was mostly trying to get far enough around that the rest of the group could get into a place where they could attack, so the farther I went the better.  
AC6 is good.

----------


## u-b

> No AoO if it is dazed, right? Do we do such status effects at the end of our collective turns or in the middle?


Yep. So seems he's not dazed. Either made his save or... Anyway, the daze would be effective now if it worked.

----------


## CasualViking

Encouraging roar, +2/+2 for one round. And the RNG hates me today. 

Also, much angst on whether she should jump in the pit with Justin.

----------


## CasualViking

messed up my attack roll in the IC: [roll0]

----------


## CasualViking

> messed up my attack roll in the IC: (1d20+5)[*20*]


And jumped the gun on posting that one. 60 seconds is such a long time. (1d20+5)[*20*]

----------


## CasualViking

Assuming 20 hits; Lebwen gains fast healing 3 for 10 rounds, heals 6 points immediately, and Lizuga deliberately provokes an AoO so Lebwen doesn't have to take it.

----------


## u-b

Koruvus longsword AoO vs Lizuga (1d20+4)[*14*] for (1d8+4)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

I think I'll wait for Lebwen and Justin. Lebwen can act now that he's healed and Justin has a wonderful set of options, that include, but are not limited to:
1. Picking up two swords OR
2. Picking up one sword and standing up OR
3. Standing up and making an unarmed attack now that the enemy cannot make more AoOs this round OR
4. Etc.

----------


## CasualViking

Justin gets Fast Healing 3 for 1 minute; everyone gets 6 temporary hp, for 1 minute. Everyone gets +3 to Fort saves for one round.

----------


## Spore

Crit confirmation

(1d20+2)[*15*]
(1d6)[*3*]

----------


## CasualViking

Well, the monster goblin has a +1 longsword AFAICT, but that's just from oberserving numbers added to rolls ;-)

----------


## CasualViking

With that last attack, is the flier open to a melee attack from Lizuga? 

Actions, in order of preference:
1: Drop horsechopper and shield, grapple the flier at +5 
2: Attack the flier at reach, up to 15', at +4, 1d8+1d6+4
3: Coup de Grace against the monstrous goblin for 3d8+12+1d6 damage.

----------


## u-b

Flyer reflex: (1d20+8)[15]

It's halfway down the pit, so out of reach of grapple from above, is currently entangled in the goo, but still flying. Proceed with option 2.

----------


## Erloas

Although I'm in the pit, sticking the cover back over would keep it from being able to escape.

Depending on the exact time that has past I might still have a round or a few left of the fast healing.

Are there any sorts of modifiers, to being attacked or attacking since the zombie and I are in the same square and not a lot of room to move around in?  I'm also assuming I missed falling on the zombie and damaging it in the process.

----------


## u-b

Let's assume Lebwen still has 2 rounds worth of fast healing, effective on two of his subsequent turns.

Now Lebwen is prone and zombie has no special modifiers, but if Lebwen stands up, both he and the zombie will be squeezing unless grappling. I would assume you did not want to jump onto the zombie. Not sure if Lebwen knows it, but zombies are immune to nonlethal and resistant to non-slashing, so a jump onto it would not hurt it much, if at all. Instead, Lebwen attempted to maintain his footing and negate lethal part of the damage, but did not succeed at that.

Will post IC soon, with Lizuga's and all.

----------


## Erloas

> Let's assume Lebwen still has 2 rounds worth of fast healing, effective on two of his subsequent turns.
> 
> Now Lebwen is prone and zombie has no special modifiers, but if Lebwen stands up, both he and the zombie will be squeezing unless grappling. I would assume you did not want to jump onto the zombie. Not sure if Lebwen knows it, but zombies are immune to nonlethal and resistant to non-slashing, so a jump onto it would not hurt it much, if at all. Instead, Lebwen attempted to maintain his footing and negate lethal part of the damage, but did not succeed at that.
> 
> Will post IC soon, with Lizuga's and all.


I'm fine with not hitting it, especially since I was trying to land the fall.  So I can grapple it, and be at a -4 to hit, or I can be squeezed in with it, also being at a -4 but both of us being at -4 AC and my sword can be used to attack either way.  Zombies are slow but I believe they still get AOOs right?  

Although I think I can get up and climb out in the same round, two move actions, since the rope is already lowered down.  Not sure if I can do that and keep my sword though, as I need a move action to put it away and need two hands to climb.

----------


## CasualViking

Lizuga changed to Spoils of War Stance: Allies within 30' heal 3 hp when they hit an enemy (1/round each).

----------


## Spore

Sorry, but I have had it with another game and waiting for responses which made me realize PbP is a bad substitute for actual real life games. Thus effectively I will rescind all my characters from PbP games, of course I want to try to do this in a manner that is acceptable for the story. So what do you propose for my exit?

----------


## u-b

I propose you don't go to Thistletop and remain in Sandpoint NPCed, along with Silna and maybe Justin. This way it would be pretty logical and orderly and all, and you can even join back if you reconsider. There is not much left of this dungeon except for what you've already discovered.

That said, are the remaining players having fun with this game? Seems we have lost 3 of our 5 original players, should I open a re-recruitment thread to save this game? Also, any suggestions on how it's run etc. are certainly welcome.

----------


## CasualViking

Yeah, I think it's time for re-recruitment.

----------


## CasualViking

Did we ever get around to looting the weird monster goblin?

In other news, when we leave this place, Lizuga is going to destroy the zombies, except for the one in the closed-up pit.

----------


## u-b

The loot was described in #410, but I don't remember anyone taking anything. You were too busy with fighting.

----------


## Spore

You DM really well and keep up a good pace botting a few player characters so I assume you really should continue. 

As for loot and bought gear, you have:
Potion of Cure Light Wounds (3) 150 gp, Scrolls of Cure Light Wounds (2) 50 gp. Mw thieves' tools, Composite Shortbow (Str +1), Ring of Protection +1, two nonmagical earrings (of Tsuto), MW Thieves' Tools, MW Flute, Oil of Purify Food & Drink (1) (25gp), Alchemists Fire (3) (60gp), Alkali (2) (30gp), Mwk Horsechopper (with Lizuga afaik), 220 gp from the mayor of Sandpoint.

plus the gear from the goblin which is
magical long sword (probably just +1, might be enchanted tho because it has an evocation aura), MW handaxe, silver dagger.

For Adalbert I assume he simply wants to do a think-tank with the local sage (whose name escapes me) to tell you as much about the Runelords as possible. Adalbert is a perfect NPC for knowledge checks.

----------


## Erloas

> Sorry, but I have had it with another game and waiting for responses which made me realize PbP is a bad substitute for actual real life games. Thus effectively I will rescind all my characters from PbP games, of course I want to try to do this in a manner that is acceptable for the story. So what do you propose for my exit?


For what it is worth, I've very much enjoyed your character and would say don't let one bad game ruin others for you.



The mutant goblin was also medium, so his equipment will be the right size for us too.  The flying thing distracted us when we got the items.

----------


## Spore

> For what it is worth, I've very much enjoyed your character and would say don't let one bad game ruin others for you.


It wasn't a bad game just a very tiring experience in said game. That said, I like you guys and UBs DM style very much so maybe I kind of want to stick around.

----------


## CasualViking

Okay, I have been inactive for some days now. I am still super into this game, but right now, the Commonwealth needs to be cleared of Raiders and Super Mutants, Paladin Danse needs to talk to me about his feelings, and I seem to remember something about having a son at some point. 

Expect things to be back to normal for me in a week or so.

----------


## DrK

Hey all.

Sorry for the absence. Real life and exhausting work schedules can really crimp one's PbP activities. Ub has kindly let me remain in the game so Justin will return to the fold and begin speaking again. My "peak work" has passed now so I can stop being a work hermit and catch up with other activities.

EDIT:
Having caught up with the action, I'd agree with head out to recharge and get help from the town to come back and destroy the remaining zombies and then try and ambush the trapped quasit. We can also consult some more learned people to work out what the weird cold pool of anger is?

----------


## Erloas

Glad your back, I can't be the only one charging off to be smacked down again.

I also forgot to post the spellcraft on the wand in the IC post (1d20+8)[*25*]

----------


## u-b

> I also forgot to post the spellcraft on the wand in the IC post [roll0]


Do you have _Detect Magic_ or _Identify_ prepared? That is actually required to identify non-scrolls.

----------


## Erloas

I don't. Didn't realize those were required. It's weird that they bury identification in the spell descriptions rather than directly stating it anywhere.
So I guess I can't figure anything out on it

----------


## Erloas

So we've got the wand of shocking grasp, the +1 longsword, silver dagger, and masterwork handaxe.  I've also already got the ring of protection on.

I think Justin and I are both just as likely to get good use out of the longsword, Lizuga could as well but isn't really a direct replacement for her lucerne hammer.  Perfectly happy letting Lizuga take it if she wants it.

I think I'm most in need of the ring, and probably the best set to use the wand (though I need to pick up the Wand Wielder arcana at level 3 before using it with spell combat).  So I will happily let anyone else take the longsword if they want it.
The handaxe would be good for Justin because it is light so can be used off-hand.  
Dagger I don't see any direct use, but I'll go ahead and carry it in case we need a silver weapon for any reason.

I would like to pick up leather lamellar, I think we've got the gold for it (it is 60gp) but I doubt we can do a masterwork piece, but not totally sure what we have for money right now.
Adalbert could probably pick up a few special bolts for his crossbow, not sure what else he might need/want.

----------


## Spore

As I see it, Justin needs light weapons for Deadly Agility to work. I am perfectly okay with stacking Lebwen to become a living monster. Every class has its peaks, mine is at 5th level when bardic performance becomes a move action and +3 as well as 4th level when i get 2nd level spells and can pick up heroism for you guys. 1-3 isn't as blessed for me, Lizuga looks like a build that starts off really strong and peters out a bit (honestly getting a MW cold iron luzerne hammer is probably sufficient for her) and Justin is a TWFing dex build (that will eat up upcoming light melee weapons so no bad feelings about getting that longsword).

Any enemy you nova down with the sword is a guy less that can injure targets for Lizuga to heal, one less threat to Adalbert's life, any one less that can threaten Justin (and boy did he almost go down a few times too).

----------


## DrK

Hey

Yes, if its okay I'd appreciate the MW hand axe as that would give me a MW weapon.  If it's okay could we sell the "red" ones below as taht would then let me get an upgrade to the other shortsword to a MW one? There are no other magical bits I need and it makes sense for the others to get the Ring and the Longsword +1

Other stuff...
Potion of Cure Light Wounds (3) 150 gp, 
Scrolls of Cure Light Wounds (2) 50 gp. 
Mw thieves' tools x 2 (one of these)
Composite Shortbow (Str +1), 
two nonmagical earrings (of Tsuto) 
MW Flute, 
Oil of Purify Food & Drink (1) (25gp), Alchemists Fire (3) (60gp), Alkali (2) (30gp), 
Mwk Horsechopper (with Lizuga afaik), 
220 gp from the mayor of Sandpoint

----------


## Spore

The loot is not worth particularly much, so go on ahead. We just need a bit of ammo and cold iron weapons and we should be fine.

Any "acceptable" solution for Adalbert involves an experienced archmage, a magic circle and a summoned deva or fey spirit anyhow.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Erloas

Oh yeah, I'll take some of the CLW items Adalbert was trying to pass off earlier.

Forgot about the earrings, did we check them for anything unusual?  Sigils or anything that might make then notably vaulable?

Assuming we've got access to masterwork weapons I'll do what we can to help you get one.

----------


## CasualViking

If we can sell the horsechopper at market value, let's do that. If we can only get a pittance. Lizuga is keeping it as a souvenir. 

Lizuga needs a back-up weapon, preferably a halberd, and would like to upgrade from scale to either chain or breastplate.

----------


## u-b

The jeweler offers you 12 gp for the pair. Finely made, but neither the jeveler nor Adalbert see anything specifically noteworthy. Non-magical.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Hey team, I'm pleased to be here:

*Spoiler: Iris of Shelyn*
Show



*Iris of Shelyn*
F NG Human (Varisian) Inquisitor (Urban Infiltrator), *Level* 2, *Init* 6, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 4, *Will* 4, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*  MW Composite Longbow (+2 Str)*  +6 (+1 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon) (1d8+2, x3)
*  Morningstar (two-handed)*  +3 (+1 BAB, +2 Str) (1d8+3, x2)
*  Dagger*  +3 (+1 BAB, +2 Str) or ranged +5 (+1 BAB, +4 Dex) (1d4+2, 19-20/ x2)
*Mithral MW Chain Shirt Armour* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 8, Int 10, Wis 15, Cha 10
*Condition* None 

Happy to take suggestions on any final tweaks before Iris joins the game. I grabbed some cold iron arrows as it looked like those were the go.

----------


## Erloas

So selling:
MW theive's tools 50g
MW horsechopper 155gp
composite shortbow 37.5gp
longsword 7.5gp (my old one)
MW flute 50gp (may as well, Adalbert doesn't use flutes)
earrings 12gp
dogslicer 4gp

total: 316gp

just purchased:
insecticide 175gp
net 4gp
cage 10gp

total 189gp

left 127gp

wants/needs:  (CI is 50% more than normal weapon cost, which is what I've based this on)
MW CI shortsword (Justin) 315gp (may as well combine the CI and MW, no reason to not use CI all the time right?)
CI bolts (10) (Adalbert) 1.5gp
CI halberd (Lizuga) 15gp (you wanted a spare halberd and we were looking at cold iron, so assume it would be a good choice)
CI Morningstar (Lebwen) 12gp

total 343.5 gp

so net -216.5gp

220gp in loot (This was straight gold right? I thought Adalbert used most of the note from the Mayor but not all of it.  The gold from the mayor plus the platinum pieces we picked up from Tsuto)
Silvered dagger would only sell for 11gp, probably not worth selling at this point.

So unless I've missed something we're pretty much even, and don't have the much left for upgrading armor.


I had completely missed that the recruitment had actually happened.  I got to play my inquisitor all of one encounter before that game disappeared.

----------


## Spore

I would keep the silver weapon (remember it does have a -1 on attack rolls) because as Adalbert can probably tell some evil monsters are allergic to it.




> Hey team, I'm pleased to be here:
> 
> *Spoiler: Iris of Shelyn*
> Show
> 
> 
> 
> *Iris of Shelyn*
> F NG Human (Varisian) Inquisitor (Urban Infiltrator), *Level* 2, *Init* 6, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30ft
> ...


I am not one to criticize other's builds openly but you asked so:

1) Con of 8 is incredibly dangerous. I once had a Con 12 Aasimar archer Inquisitor and she kind of took the lead to scout and was discovered a few times. Needless to say I got to sit out a few battles for being cut down to 2-5 HP before the battle even started. Without Con 12 I might have been killed outright. I get that you want to play a lithe character but Con 8 is sick and pale, not one you would send out on missions. I'd go 14/17(increase on 4th)/14/10/14/8(slightly abrasive). If not, I'd at least pick the 1 HP/level up until Lv 3 and pick the extra spell from 4th level onward.

2) I took the archetype of Infiltrator and I would recommend it to you too since you don't really go for social skills anyhow. But that is up to you, it is a minor tweak and it changes your fluff somewhat (if you choose not to ignore it).

But it's mainly because I am the skill monkey of the group and focussed on social skills and knowledge checks. I can be stealthy but this is dangerous work we are doing.

3) Minor mistakes: You forgot to take a second language other than Common. Your Intimidate is governed by Str but I don't see a source for it. (Preference: I'd like it for an inquisitor to know which skills the enemy is using so I would invest in Spellcraft. Esp. as an archer you can disrupt summon spells with an arrow and pick a fitting judgment).

----------


## Ghostfoot

Thanks for the input




> I'd at least pick the 1 HP/level up until Lv 3 and pick the extra spell from 4th level onward.


That is a good idea..with the DM's permission, I will defer the extra spell pickup until 4th.




> You forgot to take a second language other than Common.


I wasn't actually sure how that worked. I see the Player's Guide lists Varisian as a Bonus Language but I figured I needed INT+1 to select that?




> Your Intimidate is governed by Str but I don't see a source for it.


Fixed!

----------


## Spore

> I wasn't actually sure how that worked. I see the Player's Guide lists Varisian as a Bonus Language but I figured I needed INT+1 to select that?


I was mistaken then. I was thinking about humans in 5. edition D&D. You only speak Common then.

----------


## u-b

> That is a good idea..with the DM's permission, I will defer the extra spell pickup until 4th.


Yep. You can mix and match favored class bonuses as you see fit.




> If the hammer by itself isn't long enough to reach the bottom of the pit then tie the horse chopper onto the end of the hammer with a bit of rope.


The hammer itself is not enough and didn't you sell the horsechopper already? Anyway, it's not a problem to find a long enough pole even if it means going to town to get it. Assume that in time you can get the quasit onto the net. Anything else?

----------


## Erloas

At first I was thinking we would do the rest of the shopping later, but that wouldn't make sense because we wanted the cold iron for the quasit specifically.  Would the hammer and halberd be enough?  Halberds are 5ft long.

If not I've got another plan, but will wait for any ideas the rest of the team have before trying anything else.

----------


## DrK

> Hey team, I'm pleased to be here:
> 
> *Spoiler: Iris of Shelyn*
> Show
> 
> 
> 
> *Iris of Shelyn*
> F NG Human (Varisian) Inquisitor (Urban Infiltrator), *Level* 2, *Init* 6, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30ft
> ...


Welcome Ghostfoot


- As for getting the quasit out the hole shall we kill the zombie with ranged attacks from above (should be no real challenge) and then someone with a rope jumps down whilst holding their breath. Wedges the quasit in a cage and then gest hauled out. A person can hold their breath for ~ 1 minute so we can hop down, cage the quasit and then get hauled out

----------


## Erloas

I was under the impression the quasit knived the zombie to redeath before we got back.

As for the rest, Adalbert climbs down the rope, pushes the quasit into the net, we pull them back up.  Should be much faster and safer than trying to put the quasit in the cage first or having him carry the quasit or tie the rope around it.  Even together they should be light enough for us to easily pull them up together.

----------


## DrK

> I was under the impression the quasit knived the zombie to redeath before we got back.
> 
> As for the rest, Adalbert climbs down the rope, pushes the quasit into the net, we pull them back up.  Should be much faster and safer than trying to put the quasit in the cage first or having him carry the quasit or tie the rope around it.  Even together they should be light enough for us to easily pull them up together.


That sounds like a good solution then

----------


## Spore

My apologies if my RP is too commanding right now but I feel Adalbert is nice enough to let out a command or two before reverting to his usual calm friendly and intellectual self.

(Plus, he is damn scared of demons. I never realized how scary these things can be when your character is so bad at fighting :))

----------


## u-b

Iris is in.

----------


## DrK

@Sporeeg

Makes sense for the halfling to be commanding when he knows what's he's talking about. 
Always happy to separate ooc from ic.

----------


## Erloas

I thought it was all very much in character with Adalbert's actions.

----------


## Erloas

So I'm glad we had to explain everything again.  I hadn't put a few points together until I had to re-read the note a few times to together what we figured out.

By the time we finished with the quasit we had 1.5gp left.  We just got 1000gp.

MWK Breastplate (Lizuga) 350gp
Lamellar (Leather) (Lebwen) 60gp

Is it worth upgrading to masterwork for my armor as well?
Not sure anything else that is needed or wanted.  Maybe get Lizuga a masterworked hammer?

Selling
studded leather (Lebwen old) 12.5gp 
scale mail (Lizuga old) 25gp

That leaves us at 629gp.

I believe someone had a pack mule?  Was that Silna so it is gone?  It looks like Thistletop is only about 5 miles away, but I'm not sure how likely it is we'll be making that trip in a day.  If we'll think we'll be out a while we should look at some camping equipment.

We'll collect some more information before we go, I'll try to get another post IC this evening, but wanted to put this out there so we've got an idea of where we sit.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> So I'm glad we had to explain everything again.  I hadn't put a few points together until I had to re-read the note a few times to together what we figured out.


Yes, thank goodness! I'm still reading through the IC from beginning (and also the most recent events) so please forgive me if I miss some key piont.




> I believe someone had a pack mule?  Was that Silna so it is gone?  It looks like Thistletop is only about 5 miles away, but I'm not sure how likely it is we'll be making that trip in a day.  If we'll think we'll be out a while we should look at some camping equipment.


From what I can see Adalbert has a donkey.

I can retrospectively grab a donkey/ mule & camping gear if needed. Iris' travelling pack is actually an annoying encumbrance for her (bumps her up to medium encumbrance) which is _maybe_ okay for overland travel but not so hot for high-action dungeon-delving. So some way of carrying the boring gear would certainly be welcome.

*@u-b*; I deliberately left Iris' origin vague. Is there one of the big cities nearby that she would be more likely to have come from?

----------


## Spore

We should definitely invest in the good old wand o'cure light wounds if someone in town sells this. And shouldn't we go for MW armors and MW CI weapons overall?

----------


## Erloas

> Yes, thank goodness! I'm still reading through the IC from beginning (and also the most recent events) so please forgive me if I miss some key piont.


 Yeah, I figured you were one of the reasons we were asked to tell them what we found out, and why I didn't just say "we relay to the mayor what we found/saw"




> I can retrospectively grab a donkey/ mule & camping gear if needed. Iris' travelling pack is actually an annoying encumbrance for her (bumps her up to medium encumbrance) which is _maybe_ okay for overland travel but not so hot for high-action dungeon-delving. So some way of carrying the boring gear would certainly be welcome.


I'm right at that weight bump too, I'm sure I'm into medium now with the second weapon and the net.  We'll have to figure out what the situation is, and if having something like a mule with us would even be practical.  We haven't had any problems finding  basic equipment so buying it in-game shouldn't be a problem.




> We should definitely invest in the good old wand o'cure light wounds if someone in town sells this. And shouldn't we go for MW armors and MW CI weapons overall?


While normally I think that would be a good investment, so far the way Lizuga's healing works it doesn't seem like nearly as high a priority as it would be in a normal game when casting 3 CLW was all a 1st/2nd level character could do.  If other's think it is worthwhile I'm good with getting one, that was just my initial impression.

We already got Justin the MW CI weapon.  I figured I'm going to be using the +1, so the CI being secondary it wasn't worth it to me.  For Lizuga I assumed the halberd would also be secondary and the Lucerne hammer as the weapon of choice so not worth the cost on the CI weapon at this point.  Of course getting the Lucerne hammer in CI and MW is an option too, though I'm not sure we're going to need that much CI at this point.  CI is a cheap upgrade if we're already purchasing something but probably not worth replacing a MW normal with a MW CI.

But what's possible is a bit different now with the extra gold.  My armor could be worth it, but as I've said, I've got most of the good stuff we've found so far so I'll let others have first pick on spending the gold.  
Not sure what else Adalbert, Justin, or Lizuga might need now with enough gold to not just look at the bare necessities.

----------


## u-b

Shalelu has a wand of CLW, if that's relevant to when you want to buy yours.




> *@u-b*; I deliberately left Iris' origin vague. Is there one of the big cities nearby that she would be more likely to have come from?


Probably Marnimar, which is really close and probably most suitable. The other large cities farther away are Riddleport and Korvosa.

----------


## Spore

> Not sure what else Adalbert, Justin, or Lizuga might need now with enough gold to not just look at the bare necessities.


Most of my plans involve high level magic which is EXPENSIVE. Downside from playing an oracle for years. You tend to solve things by throwing magic at it.

But honestly 1k gold split by five is still not what I would call "splurging" in Pathfinder terms. I would like to have a Masterwork Chain Shirt if possible. It costs 250 gp though.

----------


## Erloas

Yeah, it is far from splurging, but it is enough to pick up some of the mundane gear that is simply out of the reach of starting characters.  I thought you made good use out of the first bit in giving us options, and more things like that could be a good use of some of it.  I'm thinking things like bear trap, camo net, masterwork backpack (I've got one, others could use one if you're on the edge of medium/light load).  The potential of tents or pack animals if we're going to be in the wild of extended periods of time.  Maybe your disguise could be upgrade a bit?
MW armor is of course a good option.

And having thought about your disguise... I wonder if Justin knows Tsuto well enough to pass off as him on initial contact with the goblins... We've got his clothing, and assumedly access to his house for non-stabbed and bloody clothing... we should check Tsuto's house for any more potential information.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> masterwork backpack (I've got one, others could use one if you're on the edge of medium/light load).


Cool, I've just upgraded.

----------


## DrK

For the remaining 629gp could we purchase some part charged wands (ideally 10 shots wands for 150gp)  of a couple of useful spells (maybe bless? or somethnig that is more party buff) to add a little variety and party bonus?

On the encumbrance front I'm in a similar boat. Medium encumbrance until I drop the back packback so that'll likely stay on the mule so I won't slow people down. I can wait till we have more gold before I upgrade to the MW Mithril chain shirt or the MW backpack

----------


## Erloas

MW backpack is only 50g, so that is pretty easy to justify if it will change you from medium to light.
Not sure what the options for partial wands is, but something like bless would be good.
For the armor, I agree that waiting until you can get it in mithral is probably worth forgoing the standard in masterwork.  We're still a ways away from that though.  Darkleaf leather lamellar would be my personal choice, but I'm purposefully avoiding metal armors in the whole "working on a ship and metal armor makes you swim like a rock"

Not totally sure on the time, but its got to be mid-day at least and I expect this to be a fairly long day, if not several days.  So I don't really want to get into an unknown woods that is full of goblins right at it is getting dark.
Also from a game perspective we haven't rested since leveling up so I haven't had a chance to pick the new spells I picked up or new spell slots.

----------


## u-b

There's no Tsuto's house in town. He lived in Kaijitsu Manor before he left the town altogether five years ago.

There is a used wand of CLW for sale in town, with (1d20+5)[*7*] charges remaining for the price of (1d8+14)[*21*] per charge. You know, these are in demand.

----------


## DrK

> MW backpack is only 50g, so that is pretty easy to justify if it will change you from medium to light.
> Not sure what the options for partial wands is, but something like bless would be good.
> For the armor, I agree that waiting until you can get it in mithral is probably worth forgoing the standard in masterwork.  We're still a ways away from that though.  Darkleaf leather lamellar would be my personal choice, but I'm purposefully avoiding metal armors in the whole "working on a ship and metal armor makes you swim like a rock"
> 
> Not totally sure on the time, but its got to be mid-day at least and I expect this to be a fairly long day, if not several days.  So I don't really want to get into an unknown woods that is full of goblins right at it is getting dark.
> Also from a game perspective we haven't rested since leveling up so I haven't had a chance to pick the new spells I picked up or new spell slots.


Did we level up to level 3?!  :Small Smile:

----------


## u-b

It's well into the afternoon already, but still enough time to prepare for tomorrow if you do just that.




> Did we level up to level 3?!


Nope, but I highly suspect that when you do, you'll have the same problem you had leveling to 2, that is being right in the middle of something. Might be just as well nobody's getting 2nd level slots he cannot fill until the whole thing is over...  :Small Amused:

----------


## Erloas

Yeah, unless I've missed something we haven't rested since hitting level 2.  We've been back in town and not fighting, but haven't rested overnight.  So while I've got one more level 0 and 1 spell slot I haven't got a chance to prepare them yet.  Although I haven't put either of my 1st level spells to use, too small of an area for enlarge person and the other utility just didn't come up yet.  

Just from a team style perspective, should I pick up a ranged/thrown weapon?  Not going to be very good with them, but half the team is ranged and if we want to hold back and shoot before running in I'll get something so I have an option that is a little better than acid splash.


4-5 hours for the trip there, even if we did everything at the glassworks before noon thats going to be mid evening before we get there and late into the night to get back, assuming we can even get in a take out a leader in a short time.  We're also going to have to track down the bugbear and we don't really know where he is.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Sister Iris, did you learn about Thassilonian iconography?


Let's find out:

Knowledge (history) (1d20+4)[*16*]




> Just from a team style perspective, should I pick up a ranged/thrown weapon? Not going to be very good with them, but half the team is ranged and if we want to hold back and shoot before running in I'll get something so I have an option that is a little better than acid splash


From my perspective I was kinda assuming a good number of folk _would_ charge straight in. Because if any foe halfway competent gets to me, I'm toast  :Small Eek: . I've got Precise Shot.

Versatility is good though. If cost is a factor maybe just loot the next medium-sized ranged weapon we come across.

----------


## DrK

WIth the situation probably best if we prep for the evening. Get a nights rest to recharge then start travel first thing in the morning

----------


## Erloas

> Versatility is good though. If cost is a factor maybe just loot the next medium-sized ranged weapon we come across.


I had thought about it after we sold the composite shortbow.  I've got no problem running in, I just didn't want to run in first all the time if some of the group wanted to be more stealthy and ranged.  I think I've been knocked unconscious 4 times already...


It seems likely that we can do at least this first trip in a day, so at this point I think we can put off anything like tents, but keep the standard bedrolls and similar just in case.

Seeing what others have available I'm going to prep
0 - dancing light, read magic (for scrolls) cauterize (for spellstrike), and... ghost sound?
1 - deadeye's arrow (give me some range?), enlarge person (think I can actually put it to use outside), color spray or maybe obscuring mist.  Maybe I take both the larger and drop enlarge person?  I think maybe the utility is going to be more use than range and a bit of damage.

So what are we buying? (assuming already the armor mentioned previously)
tanglefoot bag 15g (replace the one used earlier)
silk rope 10g
camouflage netting 20g
bear trap 2g (seems potentially useful but heavy)
wand CLW 147g (if we think we need it)

maybe some other scrolls/potions?
Having trouble coming up with much that doesn't seem really minor or just too expensive.  There are a few cracked Ion Stones that might be useful, if a bit situational.  While Lizuga hasn't mentioned anything after the breastplate, a MW Lucerne hammer (315g), and a darkwood heavy shield with spikes (7+150+10+50 = 217g if I got all the parts right, still 10lbs) would both seem like good options and both are possible if we don't get the wand.

----------


## Spore

There are a few occasions where a scroll of Reduce Person on Adalbert could help too you know. Even if just for the pure hilarity of it.

----------


## CasualViking

As for "Heavy", Lizuga has about 90 pounds of capacity available.

----------


## u-b

> Knowledge (planar) (1d20+5)[23] re: Barghest/ Greater Barghest
> Knowledge (religion) (1d20+5)[14] re: Lamashtu
> Knowledge (local) (1d20+5)[13] re: Nualia Tobyn





> Knowledge (history) (1d20+4)[16] re: Thassilonian iconography


So, here's what Iris knows:
1. A barghest is an evil outsider, a lupine fiend that can take the shape of a wolf or a goblin. In its natural form, it resembles a goblin-wolf hybrid with terrible jaws and sharp claws. It grows by feeding on corpses, but not just any corpse will advance a barghest. Barghests have spell-like abilities, but Iris does not know what they are. As fiends, chances are they are also not easily harmed by normal weapons, but that's just an extrapolation and Iris does not know what weapons could be recommended to harm it (the candidates are cold iron, silver, magic, good, or some mix of the above). Greater barghests are the same, but larger and nastier.
2. Lamashtu is some dark evil goddess. Her titles are "The Demon Queen" and "Mother of Monsters".
3. Nope.
4. Iris knows that thassilonians used a seven-pointed star to represenet seven schools of magic and the corresponding seven nations of the empire and, indirectly, the empire itself, but that is basically all she knows.

----------


## u-b

The morning is when you say it is. I assume you leave the prisoners be, for now, and just head to Thistletop (correct me if this is not so). I will need some details about marching order:
1. Do you walk all together or send someone (e.g. Shalelu) to scout ahead?
2. Would you prefer to use or not to use various trails that might be in the forest? The former risks encountering more goblins and the later risks encountering more stinging nettles and goblinberry.

----------


## DrK

> The morning is when you say it is. I assume you leave the prisoners be, for now, and just head to Thistletop (correct me if this is not so). I will need some details about marching order:
> 1. Do you walk all together or send someone (e.g. Shalelu) to scout ahead?
> 2. Would you prefer to use or not to use various trails that might be in the forest? The former risks encountering more goblins and the later risks encountering more stinging nettles and goblinberry.


1. Justin would ask SHalelu to scout ahead and do a little himself with his stealth
2. Former in Justin's opinon. We can kill goblins but don't want to arrive weakened or get lost. Plus gobbo's are less active in the daylight

----------


## Erloas

No one else really said anything either way, but I would like to question them at least somewhat before we go.  If others want to just go I won't fight them on it.

Things I would like to ask:
goblin:
which tribe it is from
how much the tribes are working together
has it seen the asimar, and if so where is she staying
any other non-goblinoids that are working with them, other than Tsuto and Nualia
is the barghest at Thistletop or has it even seen it
if the bugbear is at or regularly visits Thistletop
who is the tribe's mightiest fighters and magic users

quasit:
who summoned it
where it learned its advanced magic
how long has it been on the mortal plane
other leaders, what they are and where they might be
methods of communication/where when meetings are between them
how long the barghest has been summoned

How we get them to answer is another question.  The quasit we pretty much only have the option to kill it or threaten to leave it locked up forever.
The goblin we could offer (as a lie or true) to set free if it helps us.  If it helps a lot and is from another tribe, if we can convince it that the leaders were sacrificing their tribe maybe that could lead them to fighting.  Adalbert is the only one that can speak goblin, if we could convince it that he is a goblin and safe, that we're not anti-goblin, that might help.

We'll add the scroll of reduce person for Adalbert.  Between the wand of CLW, MW Lucerne hammer, and darkwood shield, or other things entirely I don't know, no one else said or suggested anything.

Not being exceptionally stealthy or perceptive I will stay with the group, near, if not in the front.  I would stay on the main trail until we get to the Nettlewood.  I would recommend staying on the trails at least until we start seeing direct recent goblin activity.

----------


## Spore

On another matter, I have completely lost overview on what we bought now.

----------


## Erloas

I believe u-b is letting us pick up anything that isn't too expensive, aka, anything we can afford.  So I say we pick up what I have suggested, and the scroll of reduce person.  No one else has suggested anything.  Lizuga and I both have our new armor on our sheets, but no indication if Lizuga wants/is going to take a MW Lucerne hammer or darkwood shield...
So until she states one way or the other, lets say we pick up what I mentioned earlier and the reduce person, and we have 557g (629-10-15-20-2-25) left before the wand of CLW (what is everyone's take on the wand?)

Thinking about it some more a couple silver weapon blanches (5g each), and/or potions of bless weapon or magic weapon would be good.  2 of each would be 210g.  Not going overboard on buying but giving us options if we run into other unusual creatures.

----------


## Spore

Yea, I kinda want a (250gp) MW chain shirt as well. If Iris has a wand of CLW, we can wait on ours.

----------


## CasualViking

mw lucerne hammer would be nice, but darkwood shield doesn't do much fo her.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Yea, I kinda want a (250gp) MW chain shirt as well. If Iris has a wand of CLW, we can wait on ours.


I have a bit of spare cash still after character creation. I only avoided healing items as I read somewhere that Lizuga was a healing machine.

So I'll grab the CLW wand with my starting funds (cost 147gp) and you guys can use the loot cash for more interesting bits and bobs.

----------


## Erloas

> Yea, I kinda want a (250gp) MW chain shirt as well. If Iris has a wand of CLW, we can wait on ours.


Shalelu(sp?) had one, but if Iris has the money to pick it up then that would do it.




> mw lucerne hammer would be nice, but darkwood shield doesn't do much fo her.


The darkwood part is very cheap, most of the cost comes in the MW and spikes.  But we'll do the MW hammer and Adalbert's MW chainmail.

So 557g - 315g - 250g + 5+7.5 (sell old equipment) = 4.5g left.
Not enough for the bless or magic weapon potions, but I think we should be good.

Once we're done with the quasit we should be good to head out.  I don't plan on doing too much with it right away, if it wants much of anything in exchange for information we'll just leave it for later.  Main question at this point is what it might know about the main threats at Thistletop, everything beyond that can wait.

----------


## Erloas

Bah, realized I forget to put in a little part I had meant to so went to edit it in. Hit delete post while scrolling down. And of course it was right when u-b posts and screws up the order...

----------


## DrK

AH, goblins! Curse my low initiative roll.

----------


## CasualViking

I am wrecking these gobbos with the power of good dice rolls.

----------


## Erloas

I don't think it will make a difference... but

crit confirm
(1d20+6)[*13*]
damage
(1d8+4)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Justin got F21 ahead of Lebwen, who can do something else with his standard action (splitting the downed goblin in half is also fine and might have some psychological effect on the one remaining).

----------


## CasualViking

Perception check to keep track of the runner: (1d20+8)[*27*]

----------


## Erloas

I saw his post and completely didn't register which one(s) he actually attacked.  So lacking anything better to do, eviscerate that goblin.   If this were Munchkin then Mutalating the Corpse is worth a level  :Small Tongue:  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## u-b

Lizuga got the one at A13.

Goblin vs daze: (1d20-1)[16]

----------


## CasualViking

Staunching Strike heals plenty for me to be at full HP. No-one else was hit IIRC.

----------


## Erloas

Without any great way to get more information I'm good with just going in the front gate.  Stealth isn't my strength.  But I don't want to do anything like that unless that is what others want to do.  I'm also good if anyone wants to try to sneak in and scout, but I'm not going to volunteer anyone for the task.

There is also the option to set up an ambush and get some to come out, but then the rest will know we're here.  Mostly I want to make sure everyone has a say, even if that is "I'm here but have no better idea"

----------


## Ghostfoot

Im fine with going in the front gate. A "cautious assault" so to speak

----------


## u-b

Other than the entrance itself and the bushes around it, both of which are thorny, Iris does not find anything noteworthy.

----------


## CasualViking

Is it necessary to squeeze to move from C3 to C5?

----------


## u-b

One square of squeeze.

----------


## Spore

DrK you rolled 1d0 whatever the forum made of it, the result was 1 for your retaliatory strike.

----------


## DrK

Ah, woops.
I'll try a d20 instead for my dodging if needed
(1d20+9)[*10*]

Edit: well that's some bad luck. Same result from d0 or d20...

----------


## CasualViking

heal check to determine which dog to sunbeam in the face....(1d20+8)[*10*]

edit: vow, actual fail. I'll just edit that out of my post to avoid confusion...

----------


## Erloas

Is that a short path through at AC 28/29?  Not that I necessarily want to crawl through something with the dogs right there, but wouldn't have to go back around if everything else is that way.

----------


## u-b

The only path at AC 28/29 is through the bushes (DC 10 strength check and a move action per square traveled; one bushy square that way).

Also, Lizuga absolutely killed those two dogs, so Justin can do something else instead. I'm not ending the combat yet, because you still hear a goblin spellcaster which is clearly aware of you, so the rounds etc. might be important.

----------


## DrK

I changed my post. He paused himself and refreshed a maneuver. 
Good strike from our healer!

----------


## Spore

Rolling first to determine how good or terrible my lie is gonna be: (1d20+7)[*24*]

----------


## DrK

When _entangled_ someone can move half speed, is that the case in the entangle spell as well or do we need to use escape artist/str to bust out?

----------


## u-b

> Being entangled impedes movement, but does not entirely prevent it unless the bonds are anchored to an immobile object...


The plants are rather firmly rooted to an immobile earth, so you have first to break free, then move at half speed because difficult terrain.

----------


## CasualViking

Everyone except Adalbert gets 6 temp hp for 1 minute, and +3 to Fort saves for one round.

----------


## DrK

> Everyone except Adalbert gets 6 temp hp for 1 minute, and +3 to Fort saves for one round.


Cheers for the boost
and an Escape Artist roll (1d20+4)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

you certainly can have the +2  :Small Smile:

----------


## CasualViking

Keep in mind it's a move action to attempt to break free, not a standard action.

----------


## u-b

> Keep in mind it's a move action to attempt to break free, not a standard action.


Probably not any good because it seems you still have to spend another action to get out of the area. Anyway, writing IC now.

----------


## Spore

> Rolling first to determine how good or terrible my lie is gonna be


And a new roll shall bluff for me! (1d20-3)[*4*] (adjusted for -10)

----------


## Ghostfoot

@Erloas, breaking free is only a move action so you still have a standard up your sleeve (to move...?).

Do you guys want me to pop a bless just yet? Kinda depends if we're going to wait out this entangle or forge ahead.

----------


## CasualViking

Round 1: Str check (1d20+4)[*12*], Str check (1d20+4)[*8*], Reflex save if needed (1d20+1)[*19*].
Round 2: Str check (1d20+4)[*9*], Str check (1d20+4)[*17*], Reflex save if needed (1d20+1)[*19*].

----------


## CasualViking

Lebwen and Iris get Fast Healing 3 for 10 rounds. Now, please don't get hurt a lot for the next few rounds...

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Lebwen and Iris get Fast Healing 3 for 10 rounds. Now, please don't get hurt a lot for the next few rounds...


Thanks. Why do I now feel I'm about to get a dogslicer in the kidneys...?  :Small Eek:

----------


## CasualViking

Encouraging roar for everybody. +2 [morale] to atk and dam for 1 round. doesn't stack with bless. 

_At 1st level, a magus can expend 1 point from his arcane pool as a swift action to grant any weapon he is holding a +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute. For every four levels beyond 1st, the weapon gains another +1 enhancement bonus, to a maximum of +5 at 17th level. These bonuses can be added to the weapon, stacking with existing weapon enhancement to a maximum of +5. Multiple uses of this ability do not stack with themselves._

----------


## u-b

Oh, thanks. Three goblins down so far this round (all attacks hit).

----------


## u-b

Yep, Justin just downed the last goblin. What now?

----------


## DrK

Regroup in this central clearing and scout for more goblins?

----------


## Spore

Yea, probably send out Adalbert to "flee" as a disguised goblin, with Shalelu tracking him.

----------


## Ghostfoot

I think that the 'mob' came from the NW while the flame-wielder & firepelt are to the SE.

If we're going through the _entangle_ we should be fine while the temp healing is still active.

----------


## Spore

What was protocol the last time? We get everything but the spell slots, right? Then again we were safer last time. If we get everything sans spell slots, what about feats?

----------


## u-b

You get everything, including skills, feats, spells known and empty spell slots.

----------


## DrK

> You get everything, including skills, feats, spells known and empty spell slots.


Excellent, Exciting times indeed!

----------


## Spore

Great. So a rundown for my new abilities.

I can inspire competence so with a 2 round expense of performance and successful aid another I can give you +7 on some skill checks. Adalbert finished dipping into any knowledge skill (including Planes) so he maybe remembers more about demons now. He also suddenly realizes the Thassilonian and Abyssal scriptures (I assume they're similar anyhow?).  I got Unwitting Ally so we can maybe peruse terribly positioned goblins to flank any big demon dogs or fierce cats we encounter.

I am currently noted as having Charm Person but I am unsure of that selection yet. Some other candidates are Saving Finale (end performance to reroll save), Vanish (because short invisibility is very useful to unpickle Adalbert's poor positioning) Unbreakable Heart (it IS a situational spell but we are dealing with Runelords, aka the Lords of unfocussed emotional outlashes, so I expect quite a few emotion descriptor spells) or Recharge Innate Magic (basically linking my Fey Magic to my spell pool, which means Longstrider and a few cantrips though that is limited to underground) and Liberating Command.

----------


## DrK

As above a run down of Justin's new combat options....
1/ He can share a teamwork feat with the team - he's chosen Deadly precision to give us all 1d6 sneak when activated (as quite a few of use are melee)
2/ He got Cha to Will saves
3/ He got a level 2 maneuver - bloody riposte - allows him to counter attack when hit with some bonus damage. Also took Discipline focus to give small passive damage boost (I'd hadn't seen the style feats so didn't take the right options at Level 1 so this was a placeholder).

----------


## CasualViking

Tough choices all around. But here's what Lizuga got: 
1) Pikeman's Training feat - she can go polearm-and-shield without needing to be in a specific stance. 
2) Cura Te Ipsum - fiddly save bonus ability from my class. 
3) Curate's Strike - heals damage to party on a hit, or can allow an ally a new save.

----------


## Spore

Hey, deadly precision could make it worthwhile for Adalbert to get into melee, at least with mooks. I may take this opportunity and shank a few goblins :)

----------


## Erloas

I actually really don't have any idea what I want to do.

Pool Strike would be good for elemental damage, but I think I can do similar at level 5 as part of the base enhancement.  Wand Wielder would let me do spell combat with wands, which would be good, and we've got that shocking grasp wand.  Not directly as powerful but a lot of potential utility I could also get a familiar.
Not sure on the feats either.  Although I could take two arcana with a feat too

----------


## Spore

> I actually really don't have any idea what I want to do.
> 
> Pool Strike would be good for elemental damage, but I think I can do similar at level 5 as part of the base enhancement.  Wand Wielder would let me do spell combat with wands, which would be good, and we've got that shocking grasp wand.  Not directly as powerful but a lot of potential utility I could also get a familiar.
> Not sure on the feats either.  Although I could take two arcana with a feat too


I feel we need a bit of defense and/or utility. A familiar is always nice, Flamboyant Arcana (mainly for Parry and Riposte since you can parry potentially deadly attacks, saved a swashbuckling paladin I knew 3 times) is a good defensive option. 

Pool Strike is impressive nova damage but it is incredibly wasteful considering the size of your arcana pool currently.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Archery progression for me:

Rapid Shot (extra attack)Friendly Fire Maneuvers (Teamwork Feat - ignore allies as soft cover)
I can swap the TW Feat as needed as a standard action.

I also received an extra spell known - considered Lend Judgment but figured at only 3 round duration might wait and pick that up next time. I grabbed Lucky Number as a bit of a wild card + thematically appropriate.

Utility spells we can wand as/ when we have the opportunity.

----------


## Erloas

Still not entirely sure on which feat to take, but otherwise my character is updated.  Didn't really plan out a build, probably need to pick up some prerequisite feats for later just don't know what that would be yet.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Iris is good to go. Happy to wait a bit if we need to though, either to recuperate or to wait out the entangle. If we wait we need a guard vs the fire-wielding goblin.

Can we take out the fire-wielder & the firepelt, and then recuperate before we head over the bridge?

I'm away on holiday the next few days. Posting should be fine, but you never know.

----------


## u-b

Unless you go into entangled area, like, right now (or something), I will advance the time two minutes or so no later than tomorrow. This will count as short break.

In other news, I have a fresh new human being in the family, which might or might not affect my posting rate, we'll see.

----------


## Spore

> In other news, I have a fresh new human being in the family, which might or might not affect my posting rate, we'll see.


*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## DrK

> Unless you go into entangled area, like, right now (or something), I will advance the time two minutes or so no later than tomorrow. This will count as short break.
> 
> In other news, I have a fresh new human being in the family, which might or might not affect my posting rate, we'll see.


Congratulations! When my tiny humans were small I ended posting lots at random times in the early hours of the morning when I was trying to persuade them what sleep was. Enjoy  :Small Smile:

----------


## Ghostfoot

> In other news, I have a fresh new human being in the family, which might or might not affect my posting rate, we'll see.


Congratulations! That's fantastic. 

Erratic posting is fine, play-by-post is perfect for new parents. Being up at weird times with a newborn is what got me here originally.

----------


## CasualViking

If two minutes counts as 10 minutes, that makes Lizuga entirely good to go right away. 

Grats on the new human. I hatched a _lot_ of eggs in Pokemon Go trying to get mine to sleep back in 15-16.

----------


## Spore

Bold plan on my part, but if Gogurt (sorry I had to) fails his will save (DC 14) AND has a charisma of below 12, I can advance his friendliness to helpful.

Hoping there is no spellcaster nearby that can identify my spell, hoping the archers just dont shoot me.

Here lies Schrödinger's halfling, he died of various circumstances.

----------


## Erloas

I saw Sporegg's post and wanted to try selling it by casting something at him... like dancing lights, but I guess I missed my chance.

I'm going to be on vacation starting Sunday until the 24th.  I'll still have access to the forums but on my phone so with those limitations (rolls are a PITA on the mobile version of the site).

----------


## DrK

Oh! Our halfling has 


On my initative I'll have to give chase I guess! (shame I'm last!)

----------


## Ghostfoot

I do find it entertaining that the halflings low wisdom keeps manifesting as suicidal actor

----------


## Spore

> I do find it entertaining that the halflings low wisdom keeps manifesting as suicidal actor


Did you just compare Adalbert to Belkar? I am unsure if I should feel honored or be angry.  :Small Confused:

----------


## Erloas

(1d7)[*4*] So with the level came a new spell and rather than picking just the right spell for right this very moment I'm instead going to roll for the 7 1st level spells I don't have memorized and take that one.  In the order of which they are saved on my sheet.
Shocking Grasp added to spells memorized for today.  Being a bit far away I'm not going guess my next move, but will be driving for about 15 hours tomorrow so probably won't get to post right away.

----------


## Spore

Save vs. rash. (1d20+3)[*9*]

Adalbert AC of 19 (-2 dex), 21 vs. goblin dogs. Touch AC of 14 now.

----------


## u-b

> Save vs. rash. (1d20+3)[9]


Nope. Rolled for you.



> Adalbert fort: (1d20+3)[14]


(that's a success)

----------


## Spore

Nice, thanks.

----------


## u-b

> ...if you agree that it's a straight enough line for a Run...


Straight enough. For Lebwen too, if he would like to run.

----------


## Spore

Okay, NOW I'm in trouble.

----------


## u-b

> Full: charge to Z9 drawing weapons
> -- attack the druid (1d20+12)[19] dam (2d6+6)[11][/SPOILER]





> If you move a distance _equal to your speed or less_, you can also draw a weapon during a charge attack if your base attack bonus is at least +1.


This time, we can handwaive this as Justin had enough time to draw the weapons previous round. Also, can you provide a breakdown of those +12 and +6?

----------


## DrK

> This time, we can handwaive this as Justin had enough time to draw the weapons previous round. Also, can you provide a breakdown of those +12 and +6?


The drawing was intentional (or at least until I realised the mistake I made below)

To hit is +3 Bab, +4 dex, +1 MW, +2 charge ( and I thought +2 for drawing in the mithral current stance, but that's an effect on my tidal blade manuevre (level 1 strike)  and I was getting confused) so should be +10 to hit

The +6 damage is +4 dex, +2 from using a thrashing dragon weapon from discipline focus (thrashing dragon) feat.

----------


## Spore

It just adds to my player experience that I dont have a clue what is going on with strikes and stances and whatnot. Likewise Adalbert is absolutely in above his head. :)

By the way, did you save for me vs. bleeding out or is that a rule in conjunction with the flame blade?

----------


## CasualViking

Healing Adalbert for 9.

----------


## Spore

> Healing Adalbert for 9.


Thanks for the save. Both for the healing and for Lebwen and Justin providing cover.

----------


## u-b

> Full attack the Fire Pelt 
> -- sword (1d20+8)[21] dam (2d6+6)[10]
> -- handaxe (1d20+8)[23] dam (2d6+4)[7]


That's one dead kitty.

----------


## DrK

Excellent! How high are the tower walls where the archers are?

----------


## u-b

They are 30 feet high.

----------


## u-b

Should I wait for Lizuga's actions or post right away?

----------


## CasualViking

> Should I wait for Lizuga's actions or post right away?


The ground is cleared, but there are still tower goblins? I'ts been a while since the last update. If there are tower goblins, sunbeam one of them with a Curate's Strike: Ranged touch (1d20+6)[*10*], damage (1d6+3)[*4*], heal 10 points for Lebwen if it hits.

----------


## DrK

Critical threat (1d20+8)[*15*] to confirm, if confirmed then (1d6+6)[*11*] extra damage

----------


## DrK

If Adalbert's (Initiative 20) naturaist kicks in then add +2 to hit on all of Justin's attacks rolls  :Small Smile:

----------


## DrK

> @Justin: Does your bloody riposte has reach in current stance? I will allow Adalbert's inspiration kick in before your actions, so that counter would be a hit. Is it resolved before or after the triggering attack is resolved (not that it matters this time)? I rule that you don't get full amount of soft cover when moving through an ally square and AoOs against you are not prevented, but you do get +2 to AC (like thin tree / slender column). Please answer OOC and I will edit the outcome into this post.


This counter happens after the attack (some are before, but not this one). I have reach +5ft on one attack per round from my stance, but for the AoO I may have got confused with the goblin numbers.

----------


## u-b

Updated IC post.

----------


## CasualViking

I'm assuming that this is the same encounter that started when Adalbert ran across the bridge, and we haven't had time to recover yet?

----------


## Spore

> I'm assuming that this is the same encounter that started when Adalbert ran across the bridge, and we haven't had time to recover yet?


I identified items for half a minute while you recovered. So idk?

Also, fluffwise is Lizuga's healing magical? does she mend wounds or merely "expunge" exhaustion?

----------


## CasualViking

> I identified items for half a minute while you recovered. So idk?
> 
> Also, fluffwise is Lizuga's healing magical? does she mend wounds or merely "expunge" exhaustion?


Unquestionably magic, straight from the grace of Sarenrae.

----------


## CasualViking

Lizuga is going to use Victorious Recovery after felling that goblin.

----------


## u-b

> Is there some natural cave or similar near where I can perform my fey magic?


You've seen a natural cave onshore. The problem with it is that it's bottom is very much wet.

----------


## Spore

You can't do this to me now, I wanted a dog IRL all the time and now you show me an adorable pupper I could have, even if just fictional. You know I'm gonna pour points into Animal Handling and classes with animal companions now, don't you?  :Small Smile:

----------


## CasualViking

GM, if you want to move on, you can just bung us through any old door. It is an uninformed decision AFAICT, and as such, any choice is fine. 

Lizuga doesn't want to to make the decision, but as a player i'm just going to say: the left one.

----------


## u-b

Strong wooden door is hardness 5 with 20 hit points.

----------


## DrK

> Strong wooden door is hardness 5 with 20 hit points.


Cheers  :Small Smile:  Thinking this is Lizuga's cup of tea

----------


## u-b

> Move to W16 and swift claws vs the Lizard


The lizard is in the south-_eastern_ corner of the room, in, say, AB15, so this would be moving all the way along the southern wall to AA15. Also, it's dim light in the corner so two miss chances, 20% each.

----------


## DrK

> The lizard is in the south-_eastern_ corner of the room, in, say, AB15, so this would be moving all the way along the southern wall to AA15. Also, it's dim light in the corner so two miss chances, 20% each.


Clearly navigation is not my strong point. 
Miss chances for attacks (1d100)[*49*] (1d100)[*3*] and for counter if needed  (1d100)[*28*]

----------


## CasualViking

Lizuga is still in Spoils of War stance, so hiting an enemy while you are within 30' of her heals 4 hp 1/round. Also, encouraging roar (+2/+2 [morale]). 

Miss chance for the lizard: (1d100)[*33*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

yay for potential crit! (1d20+7)[*25*] (+2 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, -2 Rapid Shot, +1 judgment, +1 Point Blank) damage (1d8+3)[*8*] (+2 Str, +1 Point Blank)

----------


## DrK

> Lizuga is still in Spoils of War stance, so hiting an enemy while you are within 30' of her heals 4 hp 1/round. Also, encouraging roar (+2/+2 [morale]). 
> 
> Miss chance for the lizard: [roll0]


I forgot the encouraging war so would have been +2 hit/damage

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I forgot the encouraging war so would have been +2 hit/damage


Gah! same here.

----------


## Spore

Are all the goblins equipped with reach weapons?

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Are all the goblins equipped with reach weapons?


I'm pretty sure it's just the two with horsechoppers at Y13 (hopefully deceased) and AB12 (presumably dead or badly injured).

----------


## CasualViking

Lizuga can't really get around and heal people, so you could benefit from ending your turn next to her.

----------


## Spore

Goddamnit!

e: Guys you realize I am NOT maintaining a performance vs a dead lizard, right?

----------


## u-b

> Move to W17


I think it's W16 assuming normal speed - you have to move around the grease and that costs you one square of movement (and getting _through_ the grease won't be any faster).




> *Not:* 5ft step to Y15
> ...
> Attack goblin warchanter in first instance otherwise fighter-type to the south (Assuming southern caster has soft cover)


Remind me how you deal with soft cover from allies. Granting everyone including the dog Friendly Fire Maneuvers? _(took some time to read it; Solo Tactics, right)_ Anyway, you probably would not be able to target south from Y15.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Anyway, you probably would not be able to target south from Y15.


The intent was to (potentially) shoot around the corner to the south. But I can just as easily step to X14 if that's okay?

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga*

With an angry snarl, Lizuga throws down her hammer, grabs the uneven floor stones and bodily drags herself out of the greased area (to Y15).

----------


## Erloas

attack 1
(1d20+6)[*25*]
damage
(1d8+4)[*9*]

So confirming crit here, although it might not matter
(1d20+6)[*16*]
(1d8+4)[*12*]

----------


## Spore

May I propose a houserule for AFTER this combat?

Once Adalbert has started his performance, switching the topic should be a free action (to maintain) because for the last 6 months I was forced to spend 1/3 of my turns just switching about my performance.

Which is a harsh price to pay to downgrade my performance AND have its effects isolated to singular monster types AND trade a damage bonus for AC.

----------


## CasualViking

Adalbert gets fast healing 3 for 10 rounds. 

Don't hesitate to call for healing in the OC, Lizuga has an ability to tell how wounded you are.

Spoils of War (4 HP for scoring a hit while within 30') is still up.

----------


## u-b

> May I propose a houserule for AFTER this combat?
> 
> Once Adalbert has started his performance, switching the topic should be a free action (to maintain) because for the last 6 months I was forced to spend 1/3 of my turns just switching about my performance.


Proposal accepted.

----------


## CasualViking

9 points healing to Justin.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Yup I was hoping the hired help at least would be <4HD

----------


## Ghostfoot

> acrobatics
> (1d20-2)[12]


I can probably give you a reroll on that if it's likely to fail, at DM discretion. Using Agent of Chance

----------


## Erloas

DC10 to move through the grease under normal conditions, so I should be ok.

----------


## u-b

> If I need concealment from corner?


Nope. It's cover instead. And you'll need another acrobatics check to get out of the grease.




> May I propose a houserule for AFTER this combat?





> switching Performance to Bugbear
> Double move...


Probably single move this time, but this would end with you in the grease. Also, an acrobatics check.

----------


## Erloas

once more into the grease then...

(1d20-2)[*13*]

----------


## Spore

Ajax Adalbert defeats the Grease! (1d20+8)[*28*]

Suuuuuure, now I get the crit instead of the average roll.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Acrobatics vs Grease (1d20+3)[*9*]

_Curses!_

----------


## Spore

I positioned myself in X22 in my previous post so I assume this is my position in the new picture.

By the way, how do you overlay maps with grids so exactly? The maps are great and it is about time someone praises your work. I love it.

----------


## CasualViking

Waititng to see If Adalbert's flask reveals the fleeing caster.

----------


## u-b

> I positioned myself in X22 in my previous post so I assume this is my position in the new picture.


I thought you proposed performance fast-switching for AFTER this combat, which means you do not have it as of now, which means you cannot switch performance AND take double move just yet. Have I misunderstood something?




> By the way, how do you overlay maps with grids so exactly? The maps are great and it is about time someone praises your work. I love it.


I made a google sheet, placed a map over cells and resized it until I was satisfied with the scale. Then I sized all rows and columns to match it. Now when I place a new map on that sheet I resize it until it fits the grid. Sometimes this involves cropping it a bit on the edges in XnView. All times it is followed by copy-pasting all active tokens (layers in google sheets are by order of creation only). Then I just move the tokens and cut it to size in XnView, clearing not visited areas.

----------


## Spore

Right yeah, so should I redo my turn or we just ignore the performance for now as I stopped?

----------


## CasualViking

9 temp hp for all allies (1 minute), and +3 to fort saves for one round. Justin gets Fast Healing 3 for 1 minute.

----------


## u-b

> Right yeah, so should I redo my turn or we just ignore the performance for now as I stopped?


Either way. Let's go with movement and without performance.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Acrobatics vs Grease (1d20+3)[*16*]

*Spoiler: Yuss!*
Show

----------


## Erloas

Well I was trying to avoid that, but of course DrK and I both post at about the same time.  Moving into the same square at the same time and attacking the same target.
Since he beat me to the post by a couple minutes it seems he gets there first.

There is very little chance I would make an acrobatics check to get to the far side.

----------


## Vegan Squirrel

Hey everyone, remember me (Silna the dwarf)? Seeing that the game is still going, I just wanted to pop in and apologize for fading out. Real life kept getting busier beyond my expectations, and each day I didn't check in made it less likely I'd think about checking in the next day, until it fell completely off my radar. As fun as it is, I don't think pbp is right for me, so I'm going to avoid committing to extended pbp games.

Sorry everyone.  :Small Red Face:  I'm glad the game is still going strong!  :Small Smile:  Best wishes to all of you.

----------


## u-b

Yeah, good luck IRL, Vegan Squirrel! No hard feelings!

----------


## DrK

> Well I was trying to avoid that, but of course DrK and I both post at about the same time.  Moving into the same square at the same time and attacking the same target.
> Since he beat me to the post by a couple minutes it seems he gets there first.
> 
> There is very little chance I would make an acrobatics check to get to the far side.


Apologies for guzzumping you. I'll make sure to have a second beer with dinner next encounter, then I'll post a little later (though possibly with worse spelling  :Small Smile: )

----------


## u-b

> I'm almost dead if I didnt miss any healing. I did not hit a single attack within Lizugas auras...


You've had fast healing 3 since #761 and Justin has one too, so you two will be okay in a couple of turns. Shalelu and Lebwen are under half of their health, the dog is just over.

----------


## Spore

Thanks for being my eyes ub.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Did we check the secret are in the privy?

----------


## u-b

You only found the secret "door", but did not open it. I'll wait for you to describe who and how is going to do it, _if_ someone is going to do it.

----------


## Spore

Yeah, definitely don't let the disable device expert open the possibly trapped secret hideout. Good luuuuuck.

----------


## CasualViking

Lizuga is still not entirely sure that the dog _isn't_ a divine messenger, so for now it stays with the party.

----------


## u-b

So, where do you go / what do you do?

----------


## DrK

I'm in favour of leaving the baby goblins be for a bit. We can clear the catherdral and then deceide how to handle feral baby goblins...

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I'm in favour of leaving the baby goblins be for a bit. We can clear the catherdral and then deceide how to handle feral baby goblins...


Yep agreed. Onward! All doors seem the same to me. East unless someone has a better idea?

----------


## CasualViking

19 is not a threat, alas. 

Encouraging roar in effect. +2 [morale] to hit and damage. 

Spoils of War Stance is still in effect: 4 healing for hitting an enemy, 1/round. 

And I just hit with Curate's Strike, so  I have 10 healing to distribute, if anyone wants to claim some of it. Otherwise i think the dog still needs some?

----------


## DrK

> 19 is not a threat, alas. 
> 
> Encouraging roar in effect. +2 [morale] to hit and damage. 
> 
> Spoils of War Stance is still in effect: 4 healing for hitting an enemy, 1/round. 
> 
> And I just hit with Curate's Strike, so  I have 10 healing to distribute, if anyone wants to claim some of it. Otherwise i think the dog still needs some?


I'm down 9 but hopefully will hit so will get the 4 from the stance so I should be okay.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> And I just hit with Curate's Strike, so  I have 10 healing to distribute, if anyone wants to claim some of it. Otherwise i think the dog still needs some?


I'm uninjured (how embarrassing  :Small Red Face: )

----------


## Spore

I took some from the trap but I assume I am not within reach.

----------


## u-b

> I'm down 9 but hopefully will hit so will get the 4 from the stance so I should be okay.


You got fast healing in #779i, which is 30 hp worth total, so you should be full at the moment.




> And I just hit with Curate's Strike, so  I have 10 healing to distribute, if anyone wants to claim some of it. Otherwise i think the dog still needs some?


Funny thing, all the wounded guys are in another room behind a corner. No, I did not specifically plan for that.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I'm uninjured (how embarrassing )


Well, that fixes that problem!

----------


## Ghostfoot

> swift action to give Iris fast healing


This lasts 1 minute?

----------


## CasualViking

> This lasts 1 minute?


Yes, fast healing 3 for 1 minute

----------


## Spore

Please dice do not fail me! (1d20+5)[*21*]

(I failed to write my roll but I tried to delete my post before considering it might not make any sense. This is supposed to be a Perform (Wind) check for Countersong which Archivists apparently still have.

*Spoiler: Countersong*
Show


Countersong (Su): At 1st level, a bard learns to counter magic effects that depend on sound (but not spells that have verbal components.) Each round of the countersong he makes a Perform (keyboard, percussion, wind, string, or sing) skill check. Any creature within 30 feet of the bard (including the bard himself) that is affected by a sonic or language-dependent magical attack may use the bards Perform check result in place of its saving throw if, after the saving throw is rolled, the Perform check result proves to be higher. If a creature within range of the countersong is already under the effect of a non-instantaneous sonic or language-dependent magical attack, it gains another saving throw against the effect each round it hears the countersong, but it must use the bards Perform skill check result for the save. Countersong does not work on effects that dont allow saves. Countersong relies on audible components.


I am going to retype in my fluff and let you decide if you let my roll count or redo it yourself.

----------


## u-b

That's a success. Iris and Lizuga are no longer panicked.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> That's a success. Iris and Lizuga are no longer panicked.


Boom!

Do we flee for a round and then get 'fixed' or can we act in the current round?

----------


## u-b

Let's call it one of those times when individual initiative is important. You both beat Adalbert on it, and it's not like you would be delaying to coordinate your actions. So, you drop down stuff, run away, and then get better.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Fair enough. _Aiiiii!_

----------


## u-b

> For some reason I can't see the map.


Sort of strange since I did not change map production/publication in any way whatsoever. Is anyone else having the same issue?

----------


## CasualViking

Now I see it. I also saw it earlier. Eh, whatever. Lizuga drops her weapon in W17 and ends up at AE16.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Knowledge
Religion (1d20+5)[*12*]
Planes (1d20+5)[*22*]

----------


## Spore

I mean, Adalbert told you guys a day ago, that demons are vulnerable to blessed weapons and the pure metal of silver. It's not new information. I too feel your roll is good enough to try silver but it usually is the DM's call. A roll of 10+CR usually reveals the creature and glaring weaknesses or vile attacks, with every 5 above that revealing another additional tidbit that is important.

Anyhow, I hope I don't get eaten now that I disrupted their fearsome howls.

----------


## CasualViking

Changed my stance - hits no longer provide healing

----------


## u-b

> Adalbert pulls out a sword, no longer than a dagger and 'charges' towards and through the demonic dogs.


You have +2 BAB, so can draw the weapon while on the move. Also, you have just enough movement to provoke two AoOs and flank the farthest yeth hound in a single move. This means you can also take a standard action, either before or after the movement. Feel free to edit it in.

----------


## Spore

Yeah thank you. I believe Adalbert would be dead without your help, but shortly he could be even WITH your help.

----------


## Spore

Slight question:

You listed Adalbert's will save bonus as +4. He has halfling luck (+1), wis 8 (-1), 3 levels as bard (+3), the racial bonus to fear saves (+2) and naturalist (+2 vs. yeth hounds) active.

This should net him +7 before the save, and +5 if shaken gets through unless there is some effect cast upon the temple via the Unhallow spell, like a permanent bane effect.

It does not change much but at least Adalbert dies a brave halfling.

----------


## u-b

I rolled the save before you edited in the performance and forgot both to include it later and to add Adalbert's fearlessness. I did include Iris's blessing though. With it, the correct total should be +8, which means the save succeeds.

----------


## Spore

Don't worry, those pesky annoying situational boni is what I heavily dislike about Pathfinder anyhow. We are only at the cusp of it, and we dodge the brunt of it by mainly being composed of spheres characters but if you ever played in a group with a high level cleric and a bard buffing a magus you know there will be spread sheets involved. (Me playing a halfling ubercharging cavalier did not make balancing easier)

*Spoiler: Example:*
Show

Inspire Courage +2, +8 BAB, +1 weapon, +2 from arcane pool, +1 from Prayer, +2 from Aura of Heroism.

Do you flank? y/n
Concealment?
Mirror Images?
Do you run an intimidate build so your attack roll includes an intimidate check as well?
Power Attack? 

And on the DM side? DR? Resistances? Did the magus curse the monster? Is it in range of the cleric's prayer?

----------


## CasualViking

Unless those bastards can take Lizuga down with their AoAs, Adalbert gets 9 HP and Justin gets 10.

Crit confirm: (1d20+9)[*17*], additional damage (1d12+4)[*14*], or (1d6+3)[*4*] with the sun's gleam if i got tripped.

----------


## CasualViking

Oh, that was a nice clutch crit :-)

----------


## CasualViking

Guys, are you waiting for u-b to tell you whether the last hound survived Lebwen's attack before you post?

----------


## u-b

It has survived and I'm waiting for Justin. Will post anyway this weekend.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sorry Ive been travelling the last couple of days with little capacity. Ill post tonight not that itll affect anything materially.

----------


## Spore

> Sorry Ive been travelling the last couple of days with little capacity. Ill post tonight not that itll affect anything materially.


No worries. I figure Justin's attack is a tad more important right now. Still, Adalbert will heavily commend all of your combat abilities. He tried again and failed.

But sometimes you need a distraction.

----------


## DrK

Sorry, I was posted to Denmark at extremely short notice and have been flat out all week. I'm back now so getting caught up on everything.

----------


## u-b

> Is the dog still around? If so can I tie the rope around the dog and haul it up?


The dog has left for the beach. It did not get very far by this time and might be called back with Handle Animal 10, then you can do the hauling.

----------


## u-b

> Lizuga continues healing Justin, fussing over him until she's satisfied that he is entirely healthy.


What's the exact ability in use and how many uses are left?

----------


## Spore

Counter question, did one hound escape?

----------


## u-b

> Counter question, did one hound escape?


You saw only two hounds and they are both accounted for.

----------


## Spore

Good because I would not like to have a demon hound run amok in the woods.

----------


## CasualViking

> What's the exact ability in use and how many uses are left?


I use Triage, the basic healing ability, with the Invigorating Touch. It has 3 uses per encounter, with the potential to recharge one when I take a full round action to recover maneuvers. 




> Per Encounter Abilities
> An encounter is a period of time from when initiative begins (starting with the surprise round, if any) to the last initiative has ended and after a total time amount of one minute has elapsed without combat resuming. This means that martial disciples have had time to recover all expended maneuvers and abilities that are used and depleted within the span of an encounter.


Triage would usually heal 9 HP; Invigorating Touch replaces that with Fast Healing 3 for 1 minute. Invigorating Touch is probably _too_ good. It basically triples the healing. Sporeegg pointed that out earlier: 
_Quote Originally Posted by CasualViking_ 
BTW, I have to admit, Revitalizing Touch feels a little dirty at level 1. Once we hit level 3 or 4, it's going to be a reasonable trade-off, but at level 1 it's really good.
_Quote Originally Posted by Sporeegg_
That is OP af. I shall elect to switch out CLW at 2nd level.
_Quote Originally Posted by CasualViking_
Agreed. But I do like surviving level 1....
Under normal circumstances, we would need to retreat right about now to buy another wand of cure light wounds. I'm open to nerfs; i suggest we start with nixing Invigorating Touch and see how it goes.

----------


## Spore

You expended character resources which would be relegated to an abused magic item in the long run. Yeah, it kinda puts us ahead in terms of wealth a bit (if anything, healing is a gold issue). But as we are behind WBL anyhow (we have the items but they mostly do not fit our group's needs) I feel that is okay. But then again I am not the DM.

----------


## u-b

Ah, one minute after combat. Neat, thanks for clarification. You PoW guys _are_ good at what you are doing, but I think that until and unless I hear actual complaints from the rest of the party, I'll leave it as is.

----------


## Spore

> Ah, one minute after combat. Neat, thanks for clarification. You PoW guys _are_ good at what you are doing, but I think that until and unless I hear actual complaints from the rest of the party, I'll leave it as is.


If it weren't so darn complicated I reckon Adalbert would've been recreated as a spheres character rather than an Archivist. That would make him halfway decent in combat but I enjoy the stark contrast between the "actual heroes" and Adalbert too much for him to change. But I could do with sphere casting since bard vancian casting is fun for about...the first two and a half encounters where I DO have spells left.

----------


## CasualViking

> If it weren't so darn complicated I reckon Adalbert would've been recreated as a spheres character rather than an Archivist. That would make him halfway decent in combat but I enjoy the stark contrast between the "actual heroes" and Adalbert too much for him to change. But I could do with sphere casting since bard vancian casting is fun for about...the first two and a half encounters where I DO have spells left.


Or Recharge Magic, from the 3.5 UA.

----------


## DrK

So... Not sure. How much does Justin heal in total? I lost a little there.

----------


## u-b

You were at 15 by my count, with all those in-combat hits and heals. You were then healed to full, so that would be +13 hp.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Ah, one minute after combat. Neat, thanks for clarification. You PoW guys _are_ good at what you are doing, but I think that until and unless I hear actual complaints from the rest of the party, I'll leave it as is.


I'm fine with 'as is'. PoW is new to me so it's quite fun seeing it in play. There's enough other stuff going on that I don't feel redundant (relative PC power still seems okay).

If fights ever become a cakewalk perhaps reassess at that stage.

----------


## Spore

We are 2/3s casters and we will catch up a lot when we finally get to 4th level and 2nd level spells (like Heroism for Adalbert, and maybe stuff like Protection from Evil, communal on Iris).

----------


## Ghostfoot

> No really take care. The yeth hounds may have an aura strong enough to stun you. If the (greater) barghests were here, you are almost definitely stunned.


So hard when the character has greater wisdom than the player  :Small Wink:

----------


## Spore

Climb check (1d20+2)[*22*] (without the buckler so not taking that point of penalty).

It is weird that halflings should have a much better power-to-weight ratio and they struggle so much with climbing  :Small Big Grin:  Sometimes PF is weird man.

----------


## CasualViking

How is everyone for HP by the way?

----------


## u-b

By my count:
Adalbert	11/20
Justin	28/28
Lebwen	19/26
Lizuga	24/24
Iris	17/17 and 2 nonlethal damage

----------


## Spore

I'm a tad overwhelmed by the amount of info right now to be honest. But I don't want DM pointers. Yet. I figure our best bet is checking the clean and orderly room because it is either not touched by goblins or belongs to their commander.

For the other team, I feel the cat is important (as assumed goblins would torture and kill most wildlife they can find, plus a WHITE cat is not a natural color for native cats) and might be a familiar. Remember the quasit couldve been a bound demon via clerical or arcane spellcasting. 

My best idea would be their general is a wizard or cleric of notable power, one we cannot face head-on, so reducing their intelligence is our best way of dealing with them.

----------


## CasualViking

I'm happy to let others take the lead. I get a bit paralyzed at "pick a direction".

----------


## Ghostfoot

> For the other team, I feel the cat is important (as assumed goblins would torture and kill most wildlife they can find, plus a WHITE cat is not a natural color for native cats) and might be a familiar. Remember the quasit couldve been a bound demon via clerical or arcane spellcasting.


Yeah, I know the cat probably has some significance. But Iris only has eyes for the arty bits right now!

----------


## Spore

> Yeah, I know the cat probably has some significance. But Iris only has eyes for the arty bits right now!


You're an inquisitor damn it. You gotta be inquisitive.

----------


## u-b

You found the door and the way to open it, so can descend whenever and however you see fit. Please inform me of the illumination used as the way below is otherwise completely dark.

----------


## u-b

I'll move you down some time tomorrow, with Lebwen in the front (dancing lights) Adalbert in the back (everburning torch) and everyone else in between, including three goblins. If you want to change this arrangement or do anything else before you descend, let me know before that time.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I'll move you down some time tomorrow, with Lebwen in the front (dancing lights) Adalbert in the back (everburning torch) and everyone else in between, including three goblins. If you want to change this arrangement or do anything else before you descend, let me know before that time.


I'm good to go.

Also, a heads up that the next week or so is going to be quite hectic for me. I should be able to manage brief posts but unlikely anything complex

----------


## CasualViking

Spoils of war stance is up: Heal 4 hp 1/round if you hit an enemy while within 30' of Lizuga.

----------


## CasualViking

DrK, i'm pretty sure there are TWO portculli between Justin and Lizuga.

----------


## CasualViking

Lizuga's attack (1d20+7)[*23*], damage (1d12+4)[*16*]

----------


## CasualViking

Belay that, I have to use a shield bash, AC 22, damage (1d4+4)[*6*]

----------


## Erloas

Was looking over my sheet to decide what I wanted to do and realized I still had it recorded at 6hp.  I'm pretty sure I just missed recording some healing, but would like to verify my life total before deciding to go forward rather than staying back.

----------


## u-b

> Perform (Wind): (1d20+3)[15]


That's a success, on both counts.




> Was looking over my sheet to decide what I wanted to do and realized I still had it recorded at 6hp.  I'm pretty sure I just missed recording some healing, but would like to verify my life total before deciding to go forward rather than staying back.


By my count: 19/26.

----------


## Spore

Remind me to put a point into Perform (Wind) when we level up. It's been a great substitute for a Remove Fear spell even though I feel like getting the spell as well. These creatures seem to be focussed on fear.

And if we are dealing with Runelords, I assume emotion descriptor spells and abilities will be a focus.

----------


## CasualViking

Lizuga makes room for Lebwen and heals him for *9* points.

----------


## DrK

Tight space this one. Shall we retreat into the main room and then see if they will follow

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Tight space this one. Shall we retreat into the main room and then see if they will follow


Feels like a good move to me. Iris will stay as is (ie holding up the first portcullis) for her full action this round.

----------


## Spore

Did....did I just glitch the DM?  :Small Confused:  This sounds like the type of game situation where a character would go out of bounds and drop into the endless void. As soon as Adalbert realizes he is a hindrance rather than a help he drops prone of course.

I'd argue that I am technically not moving through the hound's square as you can move diagonally you're the DM and this is your ruling.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I'd argue that I am technically not moving through the hound's square as you can move diagonally you're the DM and this is your ruling.


Corners are different I think - I dont believe you can diagonally move around a corner

----------


## Erloas

I don't think my plan was so much bold, as "someone has to be up front" and there really just isn't much for options or room.
I can't see a situation where she comes to us and there isn't exactly any way around.

I can try to keep attacking the hound, though it's got a fair amount of HP and a strong attack, or I can pull back.  Not exactly much room to move back either, but I'll see what the team wants to do before I take my action.

----------


## u-b

> Corners are different I think - I dont believe you can diagonally move around a corner





> You can't move diagonally past a corner (even by taking a 5-foot step).


Yep, thet's them corners for you.

----------


## Spore

Concentration: (1d20+6)[*7*], if an AoO hits, (1d20+6)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

That's a failure. The spell fizzles and has no effect other than wasting that scroll. This does not provoke AoOs.

----------


## DrK

Is there any spaces Justin can get into? From the map it looks the quarters are just too tight?

----------


## u-b

Well, Lizuga's squozen into the alcove at N40, so don't extend much into N41. Adalbert left N42 for O41, where he's prone along with Lebwen. Also, there is still a lowered portcullis between N41 and O41. This means Justin can:
1. Move to N41 and act there normally (e.g. using reach).
2. Move to N42 and stay there squeesing.
3. Lift the portcullis off the ground and get to the other side, but don't do much of anything there. You have two rounds worth of actions and breakdown would seem like the following: move to N41, standard to lift it off ground as Justin's not strong enough to lift it overhead, standard to crawl under it all while holding it as it is somewhat problematic, move to stand up (this provokes, but only from the hound, not across the corner). There you can leave the portcullis held off ground (occupying one hand) or let it down. As long as no one stands up you won't be considered squeezing (bad footing tops).

Also, I've made my mind about what kind of actions a revived character has the round he's revived. It would be one standard, just like sub-round summoning. So, Lebwen can act at 2/26 hp (Lizuga's attack misses because she's shaken).

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Is there any spaces Justin can get into? From the map it looks the quarters are just too tight?


Ideally I'm going to drop this portcullis and start shooting that hound, but if you need me to keep holding it up sing out.

----------


## DrK

Now we are all on the right side of a portcullis shall we drop it keep ourselves safe?
Is it possible with 10ft reach to stab through the portcullis? If so whats the penalty?

Also - Happy New Year!

----------


## u-b

> Now we are all on the right side of a portcullis shall we drop it keep ourselves safe?
> Is it possible with 10ft reach to stab through the portcullis? If so whats the penalty?


Adalbert is still prone on the other side (and it seems is not hurrying back  :Small Confused: ). You can attack with reach weapon, but will have penalty for cover. Not sure about your special fancy reach, choose yourself how you see fit.

----------


## Spore

> Adalbert is still prone on the other side (and it seems is not hurrying back ).


I got a major problem. If I stand up I'll provoke an AoO with +4 for being prone. If I leave crouching I provoke an AoO. Only one thing can save me, that is "forced movement" aka someone pulling me out.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> If I leave crouching I provoke an AoO.


Acrobatics +5 DC to move 5ft while prone & avoid AoO...not great but better than nothing?

----------


## u-b

Sorry, I haven't made myself clear. You are not just frightened. You are panicked. This means, you drop stuff and do your best to facilitate _your personal_ escape. This might include raising the portcullis for yourself or slipping through while the portcullis is for any reason raised. This does not include picking up stuff not essential for your escape or caring for the others, so Lebwen, most likely, stays. I'm not outright botting you because there still are possibilities, as Adalbert's example shows, so we'll see how it goes.

Also, Adalbert did not manage to slip through this time.

----------


## Erloas

Just so everyone knows, I'm still around, just not much to do but lay on the ground.

----------


## Spore

> Just so everyone knows, I'm still around, just not much to do but lay on the ground.


that's what I was going to ask. Well, good luck NOT decomposing.  :Small Smile:

----------


## DrK

> Just so everyone knows, I'm still around, just not much to do but lay on the ground.


Play dead, maybe the Yeth hound will leave you alone.....

----------


## Spore

So are you guys back too?  :Small Amused:

----------


## DrK

> So are you guys back too?


And.... back! Glad the forums are now back.

----------


## Erloas

How many HPs are recovered over a month rest?  :Small Tongue: 

I'm here

----------


## Ghostfoot

Hooray! I'm here too

----------


## CasualViking

That took a while.

----------


## CasualViking

Oh sweet baby Ctulhu, I still have no armor and no reach weapon.

----------


## Ghostfoot

And Im in melee...and Lebwen is dead! Lets just switch the forums off again ;-)

----------


## DrK

> How many HPs are recovered over a month rest? 
> 
> I'm here


That's a very long rest indeed!

----------


## CasualViking

Justen heals *10 hp* from Curate's Strike. Everyone within 30' gets *+2* [morale] to attack and damage for one round.

----------


## DrK

> Justen heals *10 hp* from Curate's Strike. Everyone within 30' gets *+2* [morale] to attack and damage for one round.


Thanks for the heal, nicely fixes that damage she just hit me with

@ALL

Do we want her alive to question and imprison or shall Justen finish her off?

----------


## Spore

> Do we want her alive to question and imprison or shall Justen finish her off?


It would be great, but I assume Adalbert prefers to have open questions and a living Lebwen.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Do we want her alive to question and imprison or shall Justen finish her off?


Kind Iris would want her alive if possible but wicked Ghostfoot is not so morally encumbered. In any case these BBEG's have a way of bringing fate upon themselves sooner or later.

----------


## u-b

> ...while running down the stairs.


The yeth hound is hovering above the steps, but not high, so it actually counts as occupying the square Adalbert wants to move through. Willing to roll Acrobatics again?

----------


## DrK

The map isn't working at the moment on my PC in any of the posts- is there for space for Justen to get in to attack the Yeth hound?

----------


## u-b

> The map isn't working at the moment on my PC in any of the posts- is there for space for Justen to get in to attack the Yeth hound?


Yes. 15 more feet into the corridor and you can attack across the corner (with cover). If Alalbert makes his acrobatics roll to move past the hound, then you can take his place instead (20 feet into the corridor and no cover).

----------


## Spore

> The map isn't working at the moment on my PC in any of the posts- is there for space for Justen to get in to attack the Yeth hound?


The map is working but the link/script is busted. You can see it by rightclicking on a computer. I assume phones have a similar function?

----------


## u-b

@Spore you seem to have missed my question regarding Adalbert's actions this turn.

@DrK maybe this has something to do with the map being served by HTTP as opposed by HTTPS of the forums. Can you open it in a new tab?

----------


## Spore

Of course. (1d20+6)[*13*] Sorry.

----------


## CasualViking

Man, Piercing Strike is the absolute _bomb._ I keep getting in situations where I need another 5', and Piercing Strike has my back.

----------


## CasualViking

Oh boy, I suuuure hope Nualia doesn't bleed out aaaall by herself now that only Shalelu has eyes on her.

----------


## DrK

@ U-b

Is there any way via Withdraw actions, swift action leaping (via a boost) or the use of acrobatics to stand up without taking the AoO?

----------


## u-b

Nope. I'm not aware of any not requiring a feat of some such.

----------


## CasualViking

+2 [morale] to hit and damage from Encouraging Roar. If Lizuga's attack hits, she heals Adalbert for up to 10 damage, if there is anything left, she heals Iris with the remainder. 

Hitting the enemy does NOT provide healing for you guys right now.

----------


## u-b

> Lizuga rushes up to the pit and jumps into it, rushing to bind Lebwen's wounds and save his life.


Unless you actually heal him to zero or more, he's stable but still out of the action.

----------


## Spore

Did we have background skills in use?

----------


## u-b

Yep. Background skills in effect.

----------


## CasualViking

After a few minutes or so of Lizuga fussing with Lebwen's wounds, he is going to be back on his feet.

----------


## u-b

> After a few minutes or so of Lizuga fussing with Lebwen's wounds, he is going to be back on his feet.


Nothing comes in to interrupt this activity.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Upon closer examination Lebwen will turn out to be alive at -8/26. In other news, everyone else have been completely healed by now and fast healing has ended. In yet other news, welcome to level 4!


Hooray for a double dose of good news!

----------


## Spore

> Hooray for a double dose of good news!


I mean even a level 4 corpse would've not been very fun.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> We have not looted methinks. I think Iris was in trying to. I want to identify Nualia's gear, and know which holy symbol she carries and uses, to know who her deity is. I assume Lamashtu, as the temple suggested.


Yeah I was about to loot so as to avoid the potentially distasteful interrogating, then figured Iris should be nearby with her Sense Motive. Looks like that is pretty much done now though, so back to looting!

----------


## CasualViking

Lizuga healed Lebwen for 12 points by taking 10 on the Heal skill.

----------


## u-b

Shalelu still has 25/50 charges in her CLW wand, so there is no shortage of healing if you are willing to zap it. Shalelu is not all too eager to abandon guarding the rope bridge, but is willing to go with the majority's plan.

What (if anything) do  you do about**:
- the dog, which is on the beach under the cliff on the mainland side
- the man, which is unconscious in the kennel
- the goblins, which were seen outside the walls, but not chased
- the goblin babies, which are currently unattended in their cages

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Shalelu still has 25/50 charges in her CLW wand, so there is no shortage of healing if you are willing to zap it. Shalelu is not all too eager to abandon guarding the rope bridge, but is willing to go with the majority's plan.
> 
> What (if anything) do  you do about**:
> - the dog, which is on the beach under the cliff on the mainland side
> - the man, which is unconscious in the kennel
> - the goblins, which were seen outside the walls, but not chased
> - the goblin babies, which are currently unattended in their cages


You had to bring up the babies, just to make things complicated right?  :Small Smile: 

How about 

- give babies to goblins, send them on their way
- if Rover is about, helps to guard bridge/ courtyard/ Shalelu

were there some cells downstairs somewhere? I can't recall, but that might solve some problems (man + Nualia)

----------


## u-b

Yeah, there's a full-fledged prison, complete with cells and a torture chamber. You have the keys.

----------


## CasualViking

Agreed, once we release the goblin women and their kids, the few warriors milling about should be busy getting them away from here.

----------


## DrK

I agree with everyone else. If we give the goblin women the babies and then kick them all out they can gather with the other goblins. With their chief, druid and most of the warriors dead I don't think the tribe poses much of a threat anymore. But this weird island thats a THassalonian tomb seems a bigger risk. 

THe man  could just be locked up with Nualia and then we can take them both back to Sandpoint to face justice after making sure there is nothing else here. The dog seemed friendly, if we can find some ropes we can recover the pet and get him to help guard the prisoners

----------


## u-b

> Is there a way to deplete the runewell without creating sinspawn? Adalbert would be willing to go as far as temporary attribute damage/donating blood or whatever for that, even delving into [evil] spells. 
> 
> Did we find Tobyn's bones with Nualia?
> 
> Does Nualia seem content in her situation right now? Like "they caught me but my master plan continues" content.


Yes, there is another way the wrath of the runewell could be spent, it is by enraging the creatures coming into contact with the runewell, though this is said to deplete it less quickly. Affected creatures attack everyone in sight, but the effect is supposed to be temporary. There is no research regarding long-lasting effects of repeated exposure.

You found the ashes on the altar. In roughly appropriate amount, if you account for supernatural fire.

Nualia seemed to have some hope in something up until the moment you said you will execute her _now_.

----------


## Ghostfoot

If Nualia is about to be executed then Iris will be nearby somewhere praying for her, but not present to witness such a deed. She understands that this sort of thing happens (& would happen anyway if Nualia was returned to Sandpoint) but doesn't need to see it or like it.

Opening the spoiler now...

----------


## Spore

will save vs negative energy(1d20+4)[*20*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Cast lucky number (1d20)[*19*]

----------


## DrK

Has someone been tracking looot by the way?
Just realised I've not picked up anything (which made sense as its all big weapons) but wanted to see if someone was recording it? Ifnot can make a "loot post"

----------


## Spore

Adalbert has noted everything up until the goblins on his sheet. After that, I must admit, I have slacked.

----------


## u-b

For this game, I will be totally unconcerned with the fate of the loot once I hand it. This means that if you lose track of it, it's your problem. This means somebody better do some thread-digging and at least record #123i / #456o somewhere to refer to the loot posts and/or fill a complete docs sheet with expected sale pricing, distribution and such (I can provide a template).

----------


## Spore

I did not complain. We did it that way for years on my physical table. Time to do a bit of digging. :)

I kinda made that Adalbert's job as the "brains" of the operation since he really cannot contribute physically to any combat scenario.

Adalbert has noted the spell scrolls and books, all the loot from post #1064 but I exclude chairs and pickled extremities, which I assume should be destroyed. The books are from #933. Did we ever get back the gear from lending it in #912? Are the books of #928  part of the collection in 1064? I assume not. I assume as well, that I took the kukris in #886

Everything I keep under "loot" I assume Adalbert spreads around the remaining carrying capacities. For the big items:

1) I assume Lizuga has taken the +1 Breastplate
2) Lebwen has taken the +1 Ring of Protection.
3) We still have a +1 Amulet or Resistance up for grabs. If no one takes it Adalbert has no issues wearing a long-lost symbol of sin. (but I really think someone else should. I am a force multiplier, yes. But others are much more at risk suffering from bad saves.
4) Anyone interested in a +1 Bastard Sword?

----------


## Ghostfoot

Thanks for bringing all of that together.

Iris hasn't really had use for anything so far, so will happily pass.

The Medallion of Resistance subjects the wearer to a scry effect, right? Sounds unwise to wear such a thing (but I'm not quite saying _don't_ wear it)

----------


## Spore

That is a very good point. Damn, it would be very powerful, but eventually warns the enigmatic enemy of our every move. I assume the scry is an automatic success?

Still, with a bit of cunning, we can use that to our advantage.

----------


## CasualViking

also, we dot not _have_ any enemies associated with antique magic items that I know of.

----------


## Spore

We stopped a damn big ritual involving a Runewell of Wrath, a cultist of a deity normally reserved for monsters and armies of goblins and hobgoblins. We know of a druid and a Hobgoblin general that work for the enemy, plus whatever demons are already summoned or working for them.

We might have more enemies than our characters know of, and it is NOT metagaming to assume more.

----------


## u-b

> Did we ever get back the gear from lending it in #912? Are the books of #928  part of the collection in 1064?


Let's say the goblin ladies dropped their weapons downstairs when the hound barked. The lot of books is the result of me not tracking where exactly Nualia keeps them. Let's say you have both sets.

----------


## u-b

Adalbert's findings:
The flaming skulls are just the skulls with continual flame on them.
The orange-flaming kukri clearly bears a continual flame effect and nothing more. The blue-flaming kukri is the same, just of a different color.
Of thassilonian books and scrolls that Iris mentioned all have the same magical effect that grants them extra protection from rot, fire, water and time. They are: a spellbook with spells, a log book of day-to day operations of this guardian statue, an accounting book of this guardian statue, a scroll of standing orders for the time of increased tension, a scroll of a contingency plan, a scroll of another contingency plan for a different set of circumstances, two blank scrolls that only bear the markings that they are for important documents (the same markings are present on the three scrolls above).
The shrimshaw artwork is indeed nonmagical.

Let's say it did not take too much time to reach the above conclusions, but actually reading the stuff will take more time.

Down below, the "golden" pillar is indeed magical, featuring an aura of moderate strength with nuances too complex for Adalbert to reliably identify.

----------


## CasualViking

I've had a few _days_, and I'm gonna have a few more _days_ until the weekend, so I'm really hoping for someone else to take the lead.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I've had a few _days_, and I'm gonna have a few more _days_ until the weekend, so I'm really hoping for someone else to take the lead.


Yeah, sorry. I'm getting slammed with this whole 'run a business from home while full-time parenting & home-schooling kids' situation. Which is fine, but some days are better than others.

Should have a bit of time to catch up from this evening, for a few days at least.

----------


## CasualViking

Knowledge: Religion check (1d20+2)[*17*]

EDIT: I'm going to go with the assumption that this covers the basics of incorporeal unded.

----------


## Spore

Adalbert can (and did) take 10 on Religion for 18, and I assumed the same.

----------


## CasualViking

Health check. You can literally just tell me your hp situation without metagaming, Lizuga can assess that as a free action. 

And I have 10 shiny new HPs to hand out from landing that strike.

----------


## u-b

Yep, your use of religion is fine. The attack is a hit. Currently, Lebwen is the only one that can be considered hurt (and, by my cound, Lisuga, a little). The sword is bastard-sized, so normally you eat nonproficiency if you use it in one hand (does not affect the beam, I suppose).

----------


## DrK

> Health check. You can literally just tell me your hp situation without metagaming, Lizuga can assess that as a free action. 
> 
> And I have 10 shiny new HPs to hand out from landing that strike.


Justin is at full,
But currently can't really do anything to help against the incorporeal foes. We're lucky we had the +1 bastard sword I guess!

@ Ghostfoot:
Can one of Iris's judgments let her weapon count as magical?

----------


## Ghostfoot

Religion check (1d20+5)[*20*], just in case.




> Health check. You can literally just tell me your hp situation without metagaming, Lizuga can assess that as a free action.


Iris is on full.




> @ Ghostfoot:
> Can one of Iris's judgments let her weapon count as magical?


I don't think so. She can make her count as magic vs DR or can give a sacred bonus to damage, but I don't believe anything vs incorporeal.

She could give herself DR1/ magic and then use unarmed attacks which could technically work (but she'd be dead).

She's got some holy water. Not enough to wipe the three of them but should be okay alongside Lizuga with the magic sword.

_Edit: Or can cast CLW on them although I'm really unclear on whether this counts as channelled energy (full damage) or not._

----------


## DrK

> Religion check [roll0], just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> Iris is on full.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. She can make her count as magic vs DR or can give a sacred bonus to damage, but I don't believe anything vs incorporeal.
> ...


Does "counts as magic" not allow you to hit the undead? Nifty, I really like the inquisitor

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Does "counts as magic" not allow you to hit the undead? Nifty, I really like the inquisitor





> The inquisitors weapons count as magic for the purposes of bypassing damage reduction


I read this as "The inquisitors weapons count as magic ONLY for the purposes of bypassing damage reduction BUT ARE NOT ACTUALLY MAGIC"

So if the shadows had DR/ magic I could hit them just fine. But incorporeal is different I think. Or maybe it's not.

_Edit: but yes inquisitor's are fun. I've been playing a two-handed melee smiter in my weekly game and it's been extremely fun to play._

----------


## Erloas

I was thinking about taking Elemental Touch as one of my 2nd level spells, but I can't actually help anyone else with it anyway.
I'll try to get a post up in a few hours when I have a bit more free time.  I can front load some damage, but given my usual rolls I don't think I'm going to be killing 3 any time soon.  I could pass off the +1 long sword and enchant (arcane pool) a different weapon for myself, if that wouldn't be too meta-gamey to do at this point.

I'm at 17/32 HPs, so I could use a fair amount of healing but doesn't need to be right away.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I'm at 17/32 HPs, so I could use a fair amount of healing but doesn't need to be right away.


You should grab the full 10hp that Lizuga has on offer

----------


## Spore

> You should grab the full 10hp that Lizuga has on offer


Yea, we kinda need our magus on the frontline right now.

----------


## CasualViking

So that's 10 HP now, and there's another 4 in it for you if you hit an enemy ;-).

----------


## u-b

> I read this as "The inquisitors weapons count as magic ONLY for the purposes of bypassing damage reduction BUT ARE NOT ACTUALLY MAGIC"
> 
> So if the shadows had DR/ magic I could hit them just fine. But incorporeal is different I think.


This. Won't work vs shadows.

----------


## Ghostfoot

@u-b: I think Adalbert's in the thick of it all too. Just behind Lebwen at M19. Not that it changes anything that's happened.

----------


## u-b

Oh, right, thank you, I missed that part.

----------


## CasualViking

Lebwen heals 3 points of Str damage. 

I thought for a moment that Justin had taken 12 Str damage. And if he did, he wouldn't need to recalculate carrying capacity...

----------


## Spore

I think I moved Adalbert for the turn already? If this is a new turn, Adalbert looks for the magic wand and tries to figure out how to use it, points it at the shadows.

----------


## u-b

Yes, new turn. Which wand Adalbert's trying to use? Shocking grasp? I don't see any wand explicitly mentioned on your sheet, so just making sure. UMDing a wand would be fine.

----------


## u-b

> *I see nonmagic does work.*


Did I write anything to that effect? Holy water does work, it is a special case.

----------


## Ghostfoot

That _triage_ ability is awesome

----------


## Erloas

I'm at 7 strength, and over heavy load but not 2x over it.  I'll be at medium load if I can drop the backpack easily.  I'm pretty sure there is nothing special about dropping a backpack. (masterwork but nothing like harnesses)
...I was trying to figure out why Mythweaver had my load a lot higher than it should have been, it was double counting all my equipped items because I listed the weight in the top section and the inventory part, so I removed the weight listing from the inventory section.  40 lbs worth of armor/weapon/items on belt.

I was going to take the shocking grasp wand, but didn't actually write it down and don't think I explicitly got it from Adalbert at any point.

----------


## Spore

The shocking grasp wand is yours. I was of the assumption we have another one from Iris' loot or Nualia's corpse. Just as an aside: We should probably not skimp out on expenses spell- and moneywise on that encounter. Shadows are pretty nasty on low levels (even on high levels, but usually magic weapons solve that problem pretty quickly at that point).

So PLEASE do not risk your characters for a measly charge of a wand or a spell slot.

----------


## Erloas

The elemental touch is one of my new 2nd level spells, so I've went pretty much as big as I can.  Although the shocking grasp does more damage, it's only one hit, this lasts several rounds.

----------


## u-b

> free action - drop backpack
> 
> I'm not 100% sure if Elemental Touch gives the free attack or not, I think it should but I'm still a little unclear on parts of spellstrike


Without digging deeper, I think dropping a backpack is at least move action that requires at least one hand to be free. Again, without digging deeper, I'd say  elemental touch gives an extra attack, but not as spellstrike - you just get an off-hand touch attack. Your choice of doing that 1 point of fire damage or dropping the backpack.

----------


## CasualViking

This fight is a TPK waiting to happen. Hold NOTHING back.

----------


## u-b

Thinking a bit more about it, elemental touch applies to either a free hand or a weapon, but not both (I am not sure if it was intended to work through the weapon, but I'll allow it). As for the second attack, I think you are not considered holding the charge, so you can use spellstrike normally, with a different spell (provided you cast it _and_ don't drop the bakcpack). If you don't drop the backpack, you are effectively immobile, but might be worth it anyway.

----------


## DrK

> This fight is a TPK waiting to happen. Hold NOTHING back.


I have nothing to hold back as I can do nothing to these shadows aside from assisting the likes of Lizuga and Lebwen

----------


## Erloas

I would only have one hand occupied, because I've only got the longsword in hand, and I cast the spell last turn.  

I hadn't looked at the actual range of Elemental Touch, just saw "melee touch attack" and figured that was right.  Since it doesn't work I'll see about switching it out after this combat, I would have checked with you earlier but hadn't looked that closely at my spell choices until it recently.

Considering how often I miss, maybe Umbral Weapon is a good choice...

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I have nothing to hold back as I can do nothing to these shadows aside from assisting the likes of Lizuga and Lebwen


I could give you the 3x holy water to attack with (ranged touch, so Justin will be sweet with it), and then still either buff (Bless etc) or use the wand of CLW to attack.

It'll eat a few actions, but it would get Justin in the fight (Iris: 5ft step, move to remove/ unbuckle bandolier, free to drop; Justin: move to pick up bandolier, move to retrieve/draw holy water)

Otherwise as you say it's aiding and soaking attacks for you (which it looks like you'd be quite good at).

----------


## DrK

> I could give you the 3x holy water to attack with (ranged touch, so Justin will be sweet with it), and then still either buff (Bless etc) or use the wand of CLW to attack.
> 
> It'll eat a few actions, but it would get Justin in the fight (Iris: 5ft step, move to remove/ unbuckle bandolier, free to drop; Justin: move to pick up bandolier, move to retrieve/draw holy water)
> 
> Otherwise as you say it's aiding and soaking attacks for you (which it looks like you'd be quite good at).


I think I'm better at aiding and soaking currently. If Lizuga or Lebwen go down I can also grab up their weapons. I'll lose the finesse bt can still use the maneuvres wit hthe magic weapons to help with the damage

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I think I'm better at aiding and soaking currently. If Lizuga or Lebwen go down I can also grab up their weapons. I'll lose the finesse bt can still use the maneuvres wit hthe magic weapons to help with the damage


Sounds good. Fortune favours the bold, right?

----------


## CasualViking

Can Justin use some of his Warlord.....Gambits?... to provide bonuses?

----------


## DrK

> Can Justin use some of his Warlord.....Gambits?... to provide bonuses?


Next turn yes. That and the assists

----------


## Spore

I believe Lizuga rolled a crit.

----------


## u-b

Yep. But that does not do any good besides hitting:



> An incorporeal creature is immune to critical hits and precision-based damage (such as sneak attack damage) unless the attacks are made using a weapon with the ghost touch special weapon quality.

----------


## DrK

Sad times! This as written is a pretty tough encounter.  :Small Eek:

----------


## u-b

> assuming elemental touch does anything in this case, not working for the extra attack


Elemental touch works for extra damage only, but it does not prevent you from using spell combat with any other appropriate spell, so if you want that, you can do that (cast defensively and get an extra attack against the other shadow - this one had enough).

----------


## Erloas

cast defensively
(1d20+16)[*19*](+4 combat casting, +4 caster level, +4 int modifier) vs DC17 (15+ 2x1 spell level)

"free" attack from spellstrike, assuming the defensive casting passes
(1d20+8)[*11*]3BAB, -1 str, +2 naturalist, +1 weapon, +1 AP enhancement, +2 flank, +2 assist, -2 spell combat(I think that's everything)
(1d8+1)[*7*]-1str, +1 weapon, +1AP enhancement
(1d6)[*5*] elemental touch
(4d6)[*18*] shocking grasp

----------


## CasualViking

A Magus using spell combat can cast the spell before or after his regular attacks. Most of the time, and certainly in this case, it is best to cast then attack. It's not very intuitive.

----------


## Erloas

3 strength looks right by my count too.  I'll hold off on my action at least until any potential help/recovery happens.  A -4 to hit from strength is not going to be helping my chances of hitting.

----------


## DrK

I'll wait and see how Lizuga goes and then can move to flank for Lebewn and give him an assist. At least that +4 modifier should help things a little

----------


## Spore

Seems to be a spell crit: (1d20+3)[*12*]

----------


## Erloas

forgot the cast defensively in IC
(1d20+12)[*13*](+4 combat casting, +4 caster level, +4 int modifier) vs DC17 (15+ 2x1 spell level)

----------


## Spore

the amount of crits is slightly infuriating...

----------


## DrK

> the amount of crits is slightly infuriating...


I feel so unhelpful in this fight. Just floating around not doing much. Clearly we need to invest in some ghost oils and magic weapons!

----------


## Spore

> I feel so unhelpful in this fight. Just floating around not doing much. Clearly we need to invest in some ghost oils and magic weapons!


Can't say I feel comfortable either. We would all be dead without the glory that is spheres healing anyhow.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Can't say I feel comfortable either. We would all be dead without the glory that is spheres healing anyhow.


Yup same here. But it is a memorable battle...kinda unusual, and for that I am grateful. I don't need to be useful to have fun.

Spheres healing is crazy good. I haven't really explored it before. Does it scale well, or have we hit a 'sweet spot' for abilities?

----------


## Spore

There is a simple reason Adalbert is not a spheres build even though I would enjoy the flexibility nowadays. I don't get the whole system. It is incredibly complex. If I would get it, Adalbert would've probably become a half BAB full caster with support abilities and divinations. But alas, he is kinda neat as a bard.

----------


## DrK

I've dabbled in spheres and seen others use it. 
When I've seen people use it seems more "powerful" than normal magic in taht its steady away and can nearly always be useful but lacks the crazy nova spells or ultimate "screw you" powers that mages have. SO proabbly more interesting and less frustrating for a player certainly!

----------


## CasualViking

It's not Spheres healing though, it's Path of War, a single class expansion softcover. 

Anyways, to confirm that crit: (1d20+10)[*23*], (1d12+4)[*16*]

----------


## Spore

I invoke the power of ANCIENT memes, and you crit for like at least 3/4 of the monster's health? Hot damn!

----------


## CasualViking

12 healing for Justin. How hard can one Pincy Boi be?

----------


## DrK

> 12 healing for Justin. How hard can one Pincy Boi be?


Much obliged, thanks for the healing!

----------


## DrK

And a crit threat
(1d20+8)[*21*] for an additional (1d6+6)[*7*] damage

----------


## Ghostfoot

rolling to recover a few arrows. 1 = broken

(1d2)[*2*]
(1d2)[*1*]
(1d2)[*2*]
(1d2)[*1*]
(1d2)[*1*]

----------


## u-b

Let's say it would take (1d3+1)[*2*] hours to get most of the coins and gems if done by one person able to effectively take 10 on swim as there are hundreds of them, and you'll have to dig through the sunken rubble and dive a deeper part of the formerly room / currently cave. In quarter of that time you can get about half. Reduce appropriately if more than one person is working. And, there is that big shiny helmet. Looks golden and weights 300 pounds. I am not saying anything about other valuables, that might or might not be still present in usable form.

UPD: Adalbert's hit points are from another game.

----------


## Spore

This really sounds like a thing for "to do after the big bad evil" was stopped. I assume the Barghest is pretty much the finale of act or book 1. No need to correct me on that. I like my characters to softly brush against the fourth wall with things like these. And Adalbert is one who got his knowledge out of folk tales and history books alike.

Adalbert's reasoning still stands as: "there could be a holy weapon sunken down there somewhere that vanquishes the evil". Still, we are meant to save the town, not dig up gold in the literal TEMPLE OF THE DEMONIC SIN OF GREED.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Iris can cast sift a bunch of times to make sure we're not missing anything obvious right now in the out-of-reach areas, and then we can come back later for the shiny baubles. Take 20 = *25*

Plus a detect magic for good measure too.

----------


## u-b

So, you do or you don't fish all those coins? I'm getting mixed signals.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> So, you do or you don't fish all those coins? I'm getting mixed signals.


No, we don't. I think we spend a few minutes here rather than a few hours. Time for that later.

----------


## Spore

> So, you do or you don't fish all those coins? I'm getting mixed signals.


I wrote my previous post half asleep. I meant we check for incredibly obvious stuff now, and delve deeper into it later. Useable stuff, like an armor peeking out of the dark, or a glowing blade.

----------


## Spore

I am confused, so sorry to bother. But are both ways underwater? Is going back through the corridor with shadows a linear thing? If there is a map I might have missed it.

----------


## u-b

Here's a map. This whole level is somewhat sloped down towards the west and two adjacent rooms D13K15, previously accessible through separate down-going corridors, partially collapsed forming a single partially submerged room/cave. The shadows were in a hall, not a corridor and it's the only way back as far as you can see. The pillar is in R13S14.

----------


## Spore

I dont know why but your maps arent loading, not even showing that "bad link" symbol. I see it loading in another tab though.

----------


## u-b

I would be hesitant to change where I upload the maps, so I guess if you can see them at all, that's where they are. I can accompany map imgs with links to them, if it makes things any better (I am not sure if you can see empty rectangle or such).

----------


## Spore

At least on my side (firefox user) a hyperlink would be appreciated.

----------


## DrK

Good choice on Iris and Lebwen, Justin's perception skills are pretty poor

----------


## Spore

To be perfectly honest, I am kind of lost where to continue. You did see that Adalbert and friends investigate the pillar for hidden doors etc., right? If there are none, I am fresh out of ideas.

----------


## u-b

That's fine. Nualia was stuck at this too, and she did more than you did.

----------


## DrK

I think Justin would be happy if we headed back to town. We can always come back another time if we figure out what to do

----------


## Ghostfoot

Someone should probably search for traps, but in any case, i'm going to buff before any more doors are opened:

Divine FavourProtection EvilBless

----------


## Spore

You look for traps. Adalbert's modifier to Perception is horrible (I really need something like Goggles of Elvenkind or similar). Adalbert will disable them gladly.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> You look for traps. Adalbert's modifier to Perception is horrible (I really need something like Goggles of Elvenkind or similar). Adalbert will disable them gladly.


Noted  :Small Smile:

----------


## CasualViking

I suggest that we respect the trope and look for the key, instead of coming back with picks and sledgehammers. 

GM, is there anywhere in this compound that we have missed but our characters would be aware of, or is it time to head back?

----------


## Spore

> I suggest that we respect the trope.


Of course. 3.5'th wall breaks are basically Adalbert's entire thing (knowing how stuff is supposed to be done). Now that Adalbert knows about the spell, I assume there is a lock hidden, with an insane DC (good locks are already hard for Adalbert, a masterful lock with an enchantment is impossible.

Plus I assume there are other traps bound to the lock. My ooc and ic hunch would be curses.

----------


## u-b

> Move to T19. Piercing Strike at R18 and R19.


I'll need the damage _and_ the exact path you are taking to get to T19.

----------


## CasualViking

> I'll need the damage _and_ the exact path you are taking to get to T19.


(1d12+5)[*8*] total. T15-T16-T17-S18-T19[/roll]

----------


## u-b

> T15-T16-T17-S18-T19


That's two diagonals, so a total of 25 feet, which is more than your move of 20, thus incompatible with the attack. Or am I missing something?

----------


## CasualViking

> That's two diagonals, so a total of 25 feet, which is more than your move of 20, thus incompatible with the attack. Or am I missing something?


Sorry, my bad. I will have to take S19 or even R19 instead and Piercing Strike with a shield bash instead. Keeping my attack roll and the 1 I rolled on the d6, it's Attack *25*, *damage* - (1d4+5)[*7*].

----------


## Spore

Okay, damn, this is a boss fight. Identification if you say taking 10 is not enough. (1d20+8)[*20*] (maybe +2 from our literature, assuming Adalbert recalls the information. If an 18 (taking 10) is not enough I would recommend a retreat anyhow.

----------


## u-b

This is a Greater Barghest like I wrote IC. I am not sure if you can pick up templates like Advanced Simple, but let's assume you do.

----------


## Spore

> This is a Greater Barghest like I wrote IC. I am not sure if you can pick up templates like Advanced Simple, but let's assume you do.


So I know the name and certain abilities, weaknesses? Or should I pull up the statblock of a normal barghest and tell the others in short sentences turn by turn what the weaknesses and strengths are?

And just in case, do we know a cleric that is powerful enough for resurrection?  :Small Eek:

----------


## u-b

I gave this information a long time ago in OOC for a knowledge roll 23. Assume you know all of that (e.g. you were told) and, say, you _do_ remember that any magical weapons will do. In large amounts. If you survive long enough.




> A barghest is an evil outsider, a lupine fiend that can take the shape of a wolf or a goblin. In its natural form, it resembles a goblin-wolf hybrid with terrible jaws and sharp claws. It grows by feeding on corpses, but not just any corpse will advance a barghest. Barghests have spell-like abilities, but Iris does not know what they are. As fiends, chances are they are also not easily harmed by normal weapons, but that's just an extrapolation and Iris does not know what weapons could be recommended to harm it (the candidates are cold iron, silver, magic, good, or some mix of the above). Greater barghests are the same, but larger and nastier.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Hooray, we've released Malfeshnekor :-/

----------


## Spore

> Hooray, we've released Malfeshnekor :-/


Are you the keymaster?

----------


## DrK

Ouch, +20 to hit, its a horrific monster!!

ANd the threat on the (likely last deathblow/counter) from Justin (1d20+10)[*29*] extra damage (1d6+6)[*7*]

----------


## Spore

Justin still has heroism up (+2 to attack, saves skills) plus attacking from invisible gives his first attack before being revealed +2 and attacks the target's flatfooted AC.

Justin does not twoweapon fight right now so as I see it.
Masterwork +1
Bless +1
Dex +4
BAB +4
Heroism +2
Invisibility +2 and flatfooted.

means +14 for the piercing strike and +12 for the riposte.

----------


## Ghostfoot

@Erloas, is Lebwen going to retreat out of the room too, or stay there as last man (temporarily) standing...?!

----------


## Spore

We can deal with the hound at a later time. Now we should just make sure we survive.

----------


## Erloas

I wasn't sure everyone else had left, I edited in a move out the door.

----------


## CasualViking

It was behind a spoiler, but Lizuga did a round of healing on her way out.

----------


## Spore

Does Adalbert's true name bit something?

----------


## u-b

Seemingly, no. You don't really see him and he does not say anything in response to it.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> unless you advance back to TU16 and attack from there


NOOO!!! Are you mad we will be dead if we do that!  :Small Eek:

----------


## DrK

I  agree. Retreat, sell the loot (although there isn't loads) and then we can regroup / re-arm as needed.

----------


## u-b

> I assume we can somehow close the 'gold coin pillar door'.


It will cost you 2gp per operation, but yeah, can be opened/closed at will.

----------


## DrK

> It will cost you 2gp per operation, but yeah, can be opened/closed at will.


Cheap at half the price to keep the Bhargest locked up! It didn't look like he a belt pouch  :Small Wink:

----------


## u-b

I see you all agree to leave but are not actually leaving, so I'll throw in a few things that might worth some consideration when you do:
1. Coin-diving?
2. Transporting some or all of the loot, possibly including quite heavy items...
2.1 Across a fire-damaged goblin-made rope brigde?
2.2 All the way to town?

I'm not weighing _all_ of the loot at the moment, but you certainly can.

----------


## Spore

Well, considering my pack mule is in town, we should grab whatever we can hold (which for Adalbert is very little) and haul our behinds home.

----------


## DrK

I think the coin sifting is easy enough for us to do. All the "very heavy" items we can leave I think until the place is cleansed and then can organise a proper recovery operation. We also have our prisoner to help transport things back to town for us as a captive beast of burden.

----------


## CasualViking

> I did not complain. We did it that way for years on my physical table. Time to do a bit of digging. :)
> 
> I kinda made that Adalbert's job as the "brains" of the operation since he really cannot contribute physically to any combat scenario.
> 
> Adalbert has noted the spell scrolls and books, all the loot from post #1064 but I exclude chairs and pickled extremities, which I assume should be destroyed. The books are from #933. Did we ever get back the gear from lending it in #912? Are the books of #928  part of the collection in 1064? I assume not. I assume as well, that I took the kukris in #886
> 
> Everything I keep under "loot" I assume Adalbert spreads around the remaining carrying capacities. For the big items:
> 
> 1) I assume Lizuga has taken the +1 Breastplate
> ...


Lizuga currently has the +1 breastplate and the +1 bastard sword. 
For carrying loot back, Lizuga is at light encumbrance even with her armor, and can carry more than 200 pounds of additional weight. Bulk might be an issue, though.

----------


## Erloas

With the strength penalties, Lebwen is just shy of max load with just what he was wearing and the ~40lbs of backpack and gear would need to be carried by someone else.

----------


## DrK

*Loot*

Crab pond: 630 gp, 115 pp and 40 gemstones   _How much are the gemstones worth?_12 books on Religious topics;  1370 gp   _I'm assuming we didn't take the weird or gross looking stuff.   How much are the books worth?_ Goblin horsechopper/dogslicer/bow:  225gp sale price Mage's room: Evernurning torch, 5 MW tomes of Knowledge Temple:  2 everburning kukri's Mystery spellbook 

So once we get the Gemstones and the books valued and sold we'll have a decent chunk of cash. Does anyone have any requests?
Apologies if this was asked - are the glowing kukri's masterwork?

----------


## Erloas

I would at least check the spellbook, I can learn spells from it if there is anything on the magus list.

----------


## u-b

Precious gemstones: (4d20)[*73*]*10 gp total market price
Religious books: 50 gp each market price
Thassilonian books: 250 gp each market price
Thassilonian spellbook: obscure transmutation spells, wizard spell levels 1..3 x2 and 4..7 x1 (anything not in core, you choose) valued as normal
Everburning kukris are not masterwork

Everything can be sold at half price as normal.
* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## Spore

Adalbert has an additional 1590 gp listed on his sheet. We also have three flaming skulls (sell everburn torches similar to the kukris I assume), the resistance medaillon with the false life effect (that allows people to scry on them with what I assume is a -10 penalty to will saves, if it allows one at all), 4 Thassilonian magic scrolls (I recall we said these were just magically preserved scrolls not actually spell scrolls), two nonmagical earrings (looted of Tsuto, we wanted to give them to Ameiko I think). Additionally to the 12 MW tools (books) for knowledge rolls Adalbert has a 10 book encyclopedia on religion and lower planes. Are these one MW tool (50 gp everything) or 50 gp a pop? Of course there's also the +1 bastard sword (I assume we use the +1 breastplate).

For shopping stuff, Adalbert would like a few low level scrolls to cover eventualities (mostly core spells both on wizard and bard lists).
Comprehend Languages x2
Grease x2
Identify x2
Recharge Innate Magic x1
Remove Fear x1 (cleric scroll)
Wand of Cure Light Wounds

Also I hate the question, but are we leveling up or not? That would alter my scroll choices a bit. Also should we invest in Obscure Object scrolls (to make the use of the amulet safe)?

----------


## u-b

Books are priced per tome. Thassilonian scrolls are 15 gp apiece.

You have each 7756 xp by my count, which places you about halfway to level 5.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sorry for recent silence- been busy with family stuff so squeezing in games when I can. Iris is happy to go with the flow so far.

Also @Spore, fyi I have 1x Comprehend Languages scroll already

----------


## CasualViking

> Lizuga currently has the +1 breastplate and the +1 bastard sword. 
> For carrying loot back, Lizuga is at light encumbrance even with her armor, and can carry more than 200 pounds of additional weight. Bulk might be an issue, though.


Neither of those items are really great for her, though. She can use the sword, but that robs her of her shield and other bonuses. And she spent a feat on heavy armor proficiency.

Toss it in the part pool. But keep the bastard swortd if we cant afford a magic weapon for Justin and Lizuga yet. Justin needs a magical weapon more than she does.

----------


## u-b

Hello there! Are we waiting for anything in particular?

----------


## CasualViking

> Hello there! Are we waiting for anything in particular?


TBH, I'm hoping someone else will make the decisions about the loot and hand out stuff or money.

----------


## Spore

> TBH, I'm hoping someone else will make the decisions about the loot and hand out stuff or money.


I want to mull it over, once I am not on 2 hours of sleep (can't sleep in the heat) and have an actual day off. I assume tonight will be the time.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> TBH, I'm hoping someone else will make the decisions about the loot and hand out stuff or money.


Same here! Although I should have a little time tomorrow to consider things.

----------


## Spore

I created a Spreadsheet for Loot. It is getting way too chaotic without it: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...tyc/edit#gid=0

Questions: 
Is the Medaillon cursed? 
Which spells should we assign to the spellbook? I propose Frigid Touch (as a spell combat spell), Infuse Self (as an obscure self buff that grants Darkvision, a strength bonus and skill or save boni), and Black Tentacles as a very decent control spell, even in the hands of a 3/4s caster.

Assuming I got everything, we have 8832gp currently, meaning everyone has a budget of around 1700gp. Adalbert will chime in with his share to buy magic weapons, because they seem needed. 

Also tell me where and how I need to make Appraise and/or Diplomacy checks to sell the stuff for possibly more than just 50%.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I created a Spreadsheet for Loot. It is getting way too chaotic without it: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...tyc/edit#gid=0


You are a legend. Thank you for this.




> Assuming I got everything, we have 8832gp currently, meaning everyone has a budget of around 1700gp. Adalbert will chime in with his share to buy magic weapons, because they seem needed.


So 1700gp each, not enough to buy a +1 weapon apiece....we'll need to get at least a couple of us over the line with magic weapons (or other anti-barghest weapons). Oil of magic weapon?

Or I can forego some $$$ for the time being as I have Judgment: Smiting which at least lets me overcome DR/magic.

----------


## Spore

I mean, it is enough.

Lebwen has a magic sword. Justin just gets a single blade for now, Lizuga should get a Lucerne Hammer or Halberd, you should get a bow. This is 7100ish (2k for enchantment, 300 for masterwork weapons. 200 for composite bow strength ) assigned. Adalbert bought much stuff with our initial 1k. If we keep the armor for lizuga for now (the only thing that would be a sensible upgrade were a masterwork full plate), we are at 7174 of loot, meaning we are done with equipping and broke again.

Barring any reward we get from Madame Mayor of course. And barring anything we get from the temple afterwards.

----------


## u-b

> Is the Medaillon cursed?


It does not seem so.




> Which spells should we assign to the spellbook?


Black Tentacles are out for the reason of being not obscure enough. Remember, only spells _outside_ of core (and d20pfsrd is being sloppy with their reference).




> Also tell me where and how I need to make Appraise and/or Diplomacy checks to sell the stuff for possibly more than just 50%.


Assume bargaining rules are in effect for anything not normally produced locally. You won't have meaningful bargaining on items with well-esteblished supply and demand.

----------


## Spore

I try to lump the rolls here together. I assume Weapon's and Armor Merchant and Brodert as some sort of arcane shop.

*For Brodert* I will offer him all books and scrolls (except the spellbook) as well as the flaming skulls and kukris, a composed worth of 1150 sell value. I would however try to get at least 1300 gold pieces. The Thassilonian books are unique in their content, and the rest of the books are of core value for a town next to a Thassilonian temple. The flaming skulls are just nice memorabilia.
*Spoiler: Brodert Diplomacy; open if everyone is okay with the proposed shopping*
Show

(1d20+7)[*27*]
**** yea, I think I made a friendo.



*For the Weapon's and Armor Merchant*, I will offer him the goblin weaponry, flaming kukris, Lizuga's old hammer (157) and the Bastard Sword +1, Composite Shortbow (Str +1) (worth 1766 in total), Lizuga will keep the Breastplate for now. We will however be good customers and shop a bunch of stuff from him.

2x +1 Short Swords (4620)
+1 Lucerne Hammer (2315)
+1 Composite Longbow (Str +2) (2600)

9535.

Minus the store credit (1766) minus our cash (6770 if Brodert is okay with our actions) is 1k difference. Considering we have such a huge deal going and we just saved the town from destruction, I hope 1k in the store is okay for the merchant.

*Spoiler: Weapons Merchant Diplomacy; open if everyone is okay with the proposed shopping*
Show

(1d20+7)[*8*]
e: Of all the ****ing places where I coulda rolled a one...


The next upgrade will be a full plate for Lizuga and probably another wand of CLW plus some scrolls.

----------


## Erloas

Frigid Touch seems good, Infuse Self probably too, but it will be level 7 before I can use it.  The level 4+ spell is probably mostly a moot point, considering how long before I'll be able to use it.
visualization of the body and raven's flight also seem like reasonable buff choices and ones I could use right now.
While not a choice for this, I should pick up Umbral Weapon, especially considering how much I miss.  Mostly just putting this here to help me remember for next level.

A +1 chain shirt or lamellar (leather) would be good for me.  I can use the breastplate once we hit level 7, but that will probably be longer than we want to wait for an upgrade.
Although since I already have the ring and longsword, I'm good with waiting, to make sure everyone else gets good items first.

----------


## Spore

> Frigid Touch seems good, Infuse Self probably too, but it will be level 7 before I can use it.  The level 4+ spell is probably mostly a moot point, considering how long before I'll be able to use it.


Hey, we managed 1-4 in a year and a half. We can do 8th level until 2022. :D

----------


## Spore

So if everything is said and done, we have 322, a +1 breastplate, two +1 short swords and a +1 lucerne hammer, an everburning torch, a mystery spellbook and a +1 ring of resistance that can cast false life and is a permanent scrying anchor.

----------


## CasualViking

No need to pay for scrolls, we need a rest to refresh resources anyway.

Lizuga should probably use the ring for this fight. It's much easier for her to bring up a wounded ally than the other way around. 

I'm ready to fast-forward to the corridor leading to a TPK glorious victory.

----------


## u-b

Whoa, that is very foolish brave of you!

I can get you there as you state what spells the spellbook should contain (possibly a subset for me to determine the rest) and what of those Lebwen tries to copy to his book (with the appropriate rolls and expenses). That is, assuming you make no other preparations.

----------


## DrK

thanks for arranging the spreadhseet. Very handy! And also 2 + 1 shortswords! That is very exciting. Justin thanks his generous friends.!

----------


## u-b

> spells were discussed in OOC already, but not sure if they were finalized or not.





> Frigid Touch *(A)* seems good, Infuse Self *(B)* probably too, but it will be level 7 before I can use it.  The level 4+ spell is probably mostly a moot point, considering how long before I'll be able to use it.
> visualization of the body *(C)* and raven's flight *(D)* also seem like reasonable buff choices and ones I could use right now.


It seems, the spells have not been finalized. I see four options for two low-level slots and zero valid options for a high-level slot. The high-level slot will be the Magic Army unless you care what it is, but for low-level slots I'd like to have your choice.




> I have read magic prepared today.  If I have to transfer them, I'll start with the lower level ones now and wait on the higher level one, if I can just keep and use the spellbook then I'll do that instead.  Not much to really do at this point until the actual spells are determined.


You don't _have_ to transfer them, but if you don't, it's Spellcraft 15 + spell level every time you prepare that spell. If you do transfer them, you roll only once, for the transfer itself, but pay per-page costs. Also, if you transfer everything you intend to transfer, you can sell the spellbook, it would be good for some money.

UPD: Also, what do you do withe the dog?

----------


## Erloas

I'll go ahead and transfer them.  I'm going to say frigid touch is a given, the buff I was hoping for some input from others.

----------


## Spore

Monstrous Physique II then. It is from UM, you can transform with your weapons and armor staying where they are, you gain the benefits of Enlarge Person, Barkskin and side goodies (most likely Darkvision always). 

Drawback is you need to start collecting pieces of killed monstrous humanoids now.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Meta-me thinks we should fight the barghest. But I'd want to stack the fight in our favour. Have we researched barghest abilities/ defences, I can't recall? I don't have any real meta-game knowledge of barghests beyond the obvious in any case.

In-character Iris would be worried about it escaping & causing chaos if we left it be. I know it hasn't escaped for the last X years, but it seems inevitable it would escape eventually.

Does anyone have any knowledge regarding the breaking of wards? Also the counter to this is what are the chances that we accidentally free it & unleash it on the world?

We have magic weapons but maybe some scrolls to counter its specific abilities would be wise?

----------


## Erloas

Would something like Dismissal work?  Although a reasonable chance of resisting.  That and protection from Evil should do a fair amount.  Although if we want to try soon, I think a less than standard combat approach is needed.

----------


## u-b

> Have we researched barghest abilities/ defences, I can't recall?


You've made some rolls and consulted some book available in town, but nothing very detailed (they don't keep info on barghests specifically). If you don't go back to fight the barghest _now_, consider yourselves in downtime mode.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Delightful as it is to be running scared like little children from this barghest, we'll need to make some choices:

1) do we try to take it out now (once fully rested), or not? My vote is a tentative 'yes'.

2) if no, what shall we do? Is it sensible/ feasible to request a church secure the site so it can't be freed?

3) if yes, how to prepare? With no real knowledge of what might be useful some ideas are:
magic weapons - checkprotection from evil (I can cast x4) - checkholy water - agreed, let's load up. 2d4 damage ranged touch attack sounds good. I'm not clear on how effective it is if used on weaponselemental damage - no?other protections eg resist energy? (I can cast this x2)faerie fire sounds good. does it have spell resistance? If I read the srd correctly mundane flour will only pinpoint the square it occupies, not negate the invisibilitysome extra assistance eg hirelings, animals or a useful summons?scrolls of hampering spells eg web or grease?

----------


## DrK

To be honest, as the beast is trapped and behind a cunning secret door maybe we should listen to the halfing?
It doesn't seem critical to kill it now. What other bread crumbs are there in town for a team of budding adventurers. 

Also, sorry my absence recently. We had a family emergency.

----------


## u-b

> What other bread crumbs are there in town for a team of budding adventurers.


I'll list any leads I remember. Not that they lead anywhere much:
1. A debriefing with the mayor
2. Two prisoners
3. One escaped wizardess
4. A runewell of wrath under the city
5. The rest of goblin tribes (that are probably disorganized now and no real threat)
6. The barghest

Or, you can relax and wait for things to start happening. I assure you, they will.

----------


## DrK

Ah, yes the Runewell if Wrath undr the town. That would probably feel a little more urgent!

----------


## Spore

> To be honest, as the beast is trapped and behind a cunning secret door maybe we should listen to the halfing?


Unsurprisingly I agree.




> Delightful as it is to be running scared like little children from this barghest, we'll need to make some choices:
> 
> 1) do we try to take it out now (once fully rested), or not? My vote is a tentative 'yes'.


My IC vote is a heavy no, my OOC vote is an "if you want". But know this, I assume at LEAST one death will occur. And it will not be one of the backline PCs. So I feel the frontliners should decide this.

Just remember, the thing hits with almost every attack, and deals kinda like half our health in damage. So either we get ways to force a miss chance on it (mirror images, blur). I assume the Barghest is called, not summoned and thus Protection from Evil's "no touchy" clause does not apply here. It is still a great boon, but it will not decide the battle on its own. 
*Spoiler: Fully buffed crunch theory*
Show


Thought Experiment (with buff and performance):
Protection from Evil buffs AC +2, my performance buffs AC +2.
Lizuga has Oaken Shield to get AC 28 for a turn, otherwise AC 24
Lebwen can cast Shield for AC 26.
Justin has AC 22

These are good AC values, if it were not for the beast's formidable offense. Analyzing our previous combat encounters, we are most successful as alpha strikers, meaning acting fast to not let the enemy take more than a turn or two.

So let's analyze that. Offensive buffs are:
Attack: +2 (performance), +1 bless, +2 Encouraging Roar, +2 heroism (two targets, likely Justin and Iris), +2 divine favour (only Iris)
This brings Lebwen to +11, Lizuga to +13, Justin to +14x2, Iris to +15 (rapid shot) and Adalbert to +9 (firing into melee).


Seeing the numbers, I assume we can win barely.




> Ah, yes the Runewell if Wrath under the town. That would probably feel a little more urgent!


I mean no one is plunging people into it, but the town should certainly look into disposing of a monster spawning pool. We should consult the cleric about it, since I assume this is the thing one would simply hallow away.

(Assuming this thing is profane and not arcane).

----------


## CasualViking

Right, monster spawning pool. I remember that one. As I recall from when we were discussing it, I think it's pretty obvious that we close it down by exhausting the last of its magic. By summoning monsters. 

We should do that before we deal with the caged fiend.

----------


## DrK

> Right, monster spawning pool. I remember that one. As I recall from when we were discussing it, I think it's pretty obvious that we close it down by exhausting the last of its magic. By summoning monsters. 
> 
> We should do that before we deal with the caged fiend.


This is a great idea

----------


## Ghostfoot

Depleting/ disposing of a monster spawning pool does sound sensible.

----------


## u-b

I'm almost ready to skip you to that some time in the morning, just two questions first:
1. Adalbert seemed hesitant to create the sinspawn and there is a second option to exhaust the pool, by repeatedly enraging yourselves like Adalbert did when he first contacted the pool, so I'll wait for objection before going sinspawn route.
2. Anyway, who would it be doing the action?




> I mean no one is plunging people into it, but the town should certainly look into disposing of a monster spawning pool. We should consult the cleric about it, since I assume this is the thing one would simply hallow away.
> 
> (Assuming this thing is profane and not arcane).


Abstalar Zantus has absolutely no clue. He could give you some more knowledgeable contacts in Magnimar, but suspects this is rather a topic for Brodert.

----------


## Spore

> I'm almost ready to skip you to that some time in the morning, just two questions first:
> 1. Adalbert seemed hesitant to create the sinspawn and there is a second option to exhaust the pool, by repeatedly enraging yourselves like Adalbert did when he first contacted the pool, so I'll wait for objection before going sinspawn route.
> 2. Anyway, who would it be doing the action?.


I feel depleting the pool via induced rage is the best route. Of course Adalbert would try to do this under the prerequisite, that two of his friends hold his raging self back (which should be easy enough even with buffed Strength) and one to write down any scientific discoveries.

There is NO way this can go wrong in any way.

----------


## Spore

Double post but whatever. Can I assume Iris cast Resist Energy (Cold) after the intial damage? I don't think Adalbert would have continued if he didn't knew the pool would not kill him (the effect could easily stacked in damage, like several doses of poison stack to increase the DC).

----------


## CasualViking

*Spoiler: fort vs nauseated DC 28*
Show

#1 (1d20+20)[*32*]
#3 (1d20+15)[*19*]
#4 (1d20+15)[*17*]

----------


## CasualViking

> *Spoiler: fort vs nauseated DC 28*
> Show
> 
> #1 (1d20+15)[*33*]
> #3 (1d20+15)[*16*]
> #4 [roll2]


(1d20+15)[*33*]
(1d20+15)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Double post but whatever. Can I assume Iris cast Resist Energy (Cold) after the intial damage? I don't think Adalbert would have continued if he didn't knew the pool would not kill him (the effect could easily stacked in damage, like several doses of poison stack to increase the DC).


That does sound like a smart move - Yes.

----------


## u-b

A ship that can take you to Magnimar is departing in (1d10)[*5*] days. You can charter a fisherman's boat starting tomorrow or get some horses today. The costs and time in transit summarized below.

1. Sailing ship: time in transit 2 days (expected; nonstop), cost 12 gp per person one-way.
2. Fisherman's boat: time in transit 5 days (expected; 4 night stops), cost 10 gp per day (crewed with two; paid for the whole trip both ways + waiting).
3. Horses: time in transit 3 days (guaranteed; 2 night stops; will be tiring; might be problematic for your butts if you fail ride DC 10).

Sailing ship costs will be reimbursed by Kendra, but have to be paid (tell me if you have problems with that). The fishermsn's boat and the horses will be on credit, but the horses' upkeep like feeding and stabling has to be paid. Food and feed not included.

----------


## u-b

Here is some info on Magnimar. Iris knows all of it and more. She has not heard of Sheila and Canayven Heidmarch.

----------


## DrK

The fishing boat is convenient as I think Justin is like the rest of the party in unable to ride.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> The fishing boat is convenient as I think Justin is like the rest of the party in unable to ride.


If it helps Iris can neither ride nor swim... :Small Frown:

----------


## Spore

I know the numbers are part of some elaborate city "spreadsheet" but can you explain what is what? From what I understand, Dockway is the official place, with less people around, while Beacon's Point is less savory, but better with people (as for information and such)?

----------


## u-b

Settlement modifiers are explained here and are intended to give you a rough idea about the area.

----------


## CasualViking

Executive decision: Dockway district.

----------


## Spore

Just as an unimportant aside, but does the wrath effect active on Adalbert cause his emotions to be noticably different? Not in an obvious way of course but subtly? I could work that into my posts.

----------


## u-b

Not really. It might have some effect when Adalbert is already at least anoyed, but even then, it would be no more than half a step on the anger scale (from annoyed halfway to angry etc.).

----------


## CasualViking

I reviewed Lizuga's back story, and decided that her years of big city life were in Korvosa. This is her first time in Magnimar. 

Anyways, diplomacy check: (1d20+10)[*19*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sorry for slow posting. I've been doing nothing much, but somehow that has taken all of my time. Must be getting old.

Some rolls:

Knowledge (Local) (1d20+5)[*18*]
Diplomacy/ Gather info (1d20+7)[*13*]

----------


## DrK

So... Do we head back to Sandpoint to take on the Barghest or stay here in the City and look around Magnimar for any more clues on the cult of Lamashtu?

----------


## Spore

I have no immediate need to cuddle with a demon dog on our power level. And as long as we are here, we should check the other Thassilonian ruins in the swamps, maybe there is a link between the two.

----------


## DrK

> I have no immediate need to cuddle with a demon dog on our power level. And as long as we are here, we should check the other Thassilonian ruins in the swamps, maybe there is a link between the two.


Sounds like good idea! Lets get some supplies and go a questing


@ UB

I may have asked you before, what do you use for your maps?

----------


## u-b

> Sounds like good idea! Lets get some supplies and go a questing


Have any of you played through Shattered Star adventure path or plan to do that in the future?




> I may have asked you before, what do you use for your maps?


Google docs spreadsheets, then cut/blank in XnView. The former have some quirks, but I found them pretty much tolerable, the later is perfectly fine.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Sorry I haven't been posting much, been following the game but either not sure what to add or just end up getting distracted before I get a post finished. It also doesn't help that I know there has been a lot of information in the game that I just can't remember the details off after a while. I'll try to get at least something posted more frequently.


^^ This. I'm only getting brief periods of time at the moment, hardly enough to read up on what's been happening let alone act. But I have a nice relaxing holiday coming up in ~1 week so I'm looking forward to being more attentive. Happy to go with the flow in the meantime.




> Have any of you played through Shattered Star adventure path or plan to do that in the future?


No I am not familiar with it at all.

----------


## u-b

Okay, collect 1000 gp, sign the documents and go on with the preparations.

The Mushfens are largely uncharted, but you can set aside 50 gp and I'll see if I can find something.

----------


## Spore

I am amidst the preparations to move, and I will do so in about 2 weeks. My old internet is apparently still linked to my old roomie, so I cannot easily switch it over so expect a bit of radio silence from me starting in October.

----------


## DrK

> Have any of you played through Shattered Star adventure path or plan to do that in the future?
> 
> 
> Google docs spreadsheets, then cut/blank in XnView. The former have some quirks, but I found them pretty much tolerable, the later is perfectly fine.


Nope, never encountered Shattered star.

And thanks for the tip on the map making

----------


## u-b

> I am amidst the preparations to move, and I will do so in about 2 weeks. My old internet is apparently still linked to my old roomie, so I cannot easily switch it over so expect a bit of radio silence from me starting in October.


Thanks for letting me know. I guess I'll have more time to read the book then.

----------


## DrK

> Okay, collect 1000 gp, sign the documents and go on with the preparations.
> 
> The Mushfens are largely uncharted, but you can set aside 50 gp and I'll see if I can find something.


Sounds like a plan....
What supplies do you think we need?

Some trail rations / some water
A wand of Create water? (375gp) - or can someone cover that?
Maybe some anti-poison or disease items? Just based on marshes.... 
Rope, lots of rope

----------


## u-b

About the council, Adalbert knows this much, and about lord-mayor of Magnimar, this much.

----------


## u-b

1. Regarding an audience with Lord-Mayor. If you go there now and state your case, the secretary will direct you to handle it through the Lodge, because, at the moment, there is no reason for a bunch of would-be heroes to waste Lord-Mayor's time.
2. As for the map. I've checked and the Mushfens _are_ uncharted. You can see them on this map of Varissia (100 gp a copy), but the insides you can only guess. Your goal is on the cape to the south-west of the city, you cannot possibly miss it.
3. Iris is not aware of any mosquito-borne diseases originating from Mushfens, but with the right equipment sleeping at night will be much more comfortable. Apart from food (we'll be tracking it) and a way to clean water, some long poles might be good (e.g. to probe the way).
4. Sentient inhabitants of the Mushfens include goblins, boggards and troglodytes.

----------


## DrK

I think Justin (and me!) are all in favour of just heading on the road as soon as possible. We can agree with the lodge, get the funding and then head south rather than pottering around with politics- no reason for "important" people to speak with a random bunch of adventurers until we get back with a bevy of loot

----------


## u-b

> I think Justin (and me!) are all in favour of just heading on the road as soon as possible.


I'll still wait for a post that confirms that that the party has finished buying (presumably with some buying beforehand, but that is optional).

----------


## CasualViking

Alright, shopping time! 1,000 gp from ou sponsor buys us: 

2 Goblets of Quenching, 360, 2
5 Trekking Poles, 75, 2 pounds each
5 hammock, 0,5, 15
Mosquito neting for hammock, estimated 20 GP (late medieval technology according to wikipedia)
70 trail rations, 35, 70
Cauldron, 1, 5
Extra Explorer's outfit for everyone, 50, (10 each)
10 Doses vermin repellant, 2 antiplague, 2 antitoxin, 4 poitions of CLW
9 gp worth of spices and hard candies. 

Everyone should carry their own trekking pole and change of clothes, other than that Lizuga can lug all of this. Farm girl strong!

----------


## DrK

> Alright, shopping time! 1,000 gp from ou sponsor buys us: 
> 
> 2 Goblets of Quenching, 360, 2
> 5 Trekking Poles, 75, 2 pounds each
> 5 hammock, 0,5, 15
> Mosquito neting for hammock, estimated 20 GP (late medieval technology according to wikipedia)
> 70 trail rations, 35, 70
> Cauldron, 1, 5
> Extra Explorer's outfit for everyone, 50, (10 each)
> ...


I hadn't seen the trekking poles of goblets before. They are useful LOoks like a great shopping list. Should we get a donkey as well as a beast of burden?
Other wise looks cracking

----------


## Spore

> I hadn't seen the trekking poles of goblets before. They are useful LOoks like a great shopping list. Should we get a donkey as well as a beast of burden?
> Other wise looks cracking


Technically Adalbert still has his donkey.

----------


## u-b

> Technically Adalbert still has his donkey.


I don't think it would have been prudent to sail on a fishing boat with a donkey. I rule it is left at Goblin Squash Stables in Sandpoint. You can procure a new one with no problem. Will try to move you out to the wilderness some time this weekend.

----------


## u-b

I want someone to roll Survival 7 times (one for each day traveled) with possibly others helping.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I want someone to roll Survival 7 times (one for each day traveled) with possibly others helping.


That I can do:

(1d20+10)[*15*]
(1d20+10)[*28*]
(1d20+10)[*11*]
(1d20+10)[*25*]
(1d20+10)[*29*]
(1d20+10)[*15*]
(1d20+10)[*30*]

----------


## u-b

Owwwkay, I want to know if you have a donkey with you.

----------


## Spore

Heck yea. Beast of burden, and monster lunch in a pinch.

----------


## u-b

> Heck yea. Beast of burden, and monster lunch in a pinch.


That's 8 gp for the donkey and 5 more for pack saddle. Writing IC now.

----------


## u-b

I'll wait to see what Lebwen does about the bats, if anything.

----------


## u-b

> Are we supposed to be opening dialogue with goblins, or is it human (or at least non-goblin) inhabitants that we are looking for?


You do not remember it being specified one way or another.

----------


## CasualViking

Lebwen heals 10 from Curate's Strike.

----------


## DrK

Thanks for the nice character sheet format by the way, I like it.

----------


## Spore

> Thanks for the nice character sheet format by the way, I like it.


thank you. I stole it all by myself!

----------


## Ghostfoot

sensing of the motives (1d20+12)[*20*]

----------


## u-b

> sensing of the motives [roll0]


It seems she generally does not like company and does not make an exception for your particular band at the moment.

----------


## Erloas

Almost forgot, I have Animal Aspect memorized.  Which should make climbing trivial, if Justin doesn't make it up the first try.
I didn't write down the spells from the book earlier, I'll try to get that on the sheet before the weekend.

----------


## DrK

If folk agree Justin will take rope with him and jump up switching to primal hunter (40ft move) stance and using the leaping dragon boost 

(1d20+25)[*33*] on the jump check

----------


## CasualViking

we have rope.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sounds good. I'll cover everyone from the beach until the deck is secure.

----------


## CasualViking

Lizuga is ready to make attacks of opportunity at reach, +8 to hit, 1d12+5+1d6, combat reflexes and +1 dex mod.

----------


## CasualViking

Encouraging Roar only lasts for 1 round, it shouldn't apply to Lebwen's last turn.

----------


## DrK

I appear to have invented a new dice in error.
- redoing the damage code on the attack (4d6+7)[*22*]

----------


## CasualViking

Climb check for Lizuga's last turn (1d20+2)[*22*]

----------


## CasualViking

Lizuga's strike heals Adalbert and Lebwen for 5 each.

----------


## Spore

Maybe it is a bad time right now, but Adalbert feels kind of boring/annoying in open combat, and even in most social scenarios. I have had this before, where my Lore Oracle pushed the limits of what the DM knew about his story and world, because a 50 in knowledge is bound to turn up SOME results, basically showing me the white outlines where the story has not been written yet. In a similar fashion I feel pretty useless in combat, or more like a buff dispenser, which was something I did too myself. But being a 2/3 caster I cannot be generous with my spells but rather use them for key events.

I have long eyed the opportunity or possibility of rebuilding Adalbert within Spheres (as you all seem to really enjoy it), as a full caster with divination skills, buff abilities (that emulate the performance) and with a bit more oomph (I am thinking the Wrath pool as an excuse for some destruction sphere stuff). Would you prefer I retired Adalbert or rebuilt him? 

The question is aimed at the DM, but also at the players, because I simply don't care for Adalbert in his current iteration (I don't hate him mechanically, but combat really is a slog).

----------


## u-b

I'm not inclined to learn Spheres at the moment and don't want to be completely clueless how the characters I DM work mechanically. Lizuga and Justin are PoW, which is, basically, a ToB on steroids, so at least somewhat familiar even if do not read respective classes. I don't see that much of a problem in Adalbert being of limited use in combat. At least, not more that in Justin struggling to help with research. You can't be good at everything, huh? The only thing is that combat takes more time to resolve, so yeah, _some_ problem with it. Eventually, you'll stack Good Hope and Haste, so that's two more rounds right there. Throw in some Grease, which you probably should, and that would last you most fights. Isn't this what bards do in combat? I mean, not dealing damage, right? The "buff dispenser" role is what it says on the tin.

----------


## Spore

That stuff is not Spheres? My bad, I should have done research. 

Well, bard is a buff dispenser alright, but often my buffs are just "win more". I see it like this:

A fight which we win in 2 rounds with Adalbert's buffs is won in 3 without him. He does not add anything besides quickening the process. Which is cool, because it reduces the time it takes to get through sluggish PbP combat. But then I lack the ability - besides knowledge and social stuff - to add something. I was thinking about multiclassing into wizard or oracle even though this would ruin the performance progression (particularly the strong 5th level jump to +3).

I guess Adalbert will invest his share of the money we get into various x uses/day magic items that emulate spells or give utility. Fly or Haste is on the wizard's spell list, all while ending a combat with Fireball, or Sleep, or avoiding it with an Invisibility spell or Fly.

----------


## CasualViking

As I understand it, the problem is not so much "power disparity" as it is "inability to take interesting actions", right?

I looked over the Path of War bard, but it's a very poor fit for Adalbert. Rebuilding as Investigator would make him more combative (and able to inspire" with the Inspirational Expertise talent, though it's nominally gated to level 7). The Legendary Bard (from Legendary Games) is a straight upgrade that could be adapted.

----------


## Spore

> As I understand it, the problem is not so much "power disparity" as it is "inability to take interesting actions", right?


This but I waste the medium BAB of the bard by not having decent attacking options, I should have been some form of sorcerer or wizard really, or arcane trickster.

I think the main issue with just with combat being such a slog.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I want Iris to confirm or reconsider her climb, then the skeletons' turn.
> 
> => Iris (want to climb anyway?)


Yeah, I feel she should still climb up. 

I mean, there's nothing that she can do from below. And up top there is either going to be an ongoing fight or a ship to investigate. Both of which require her to be up there.




> I think the main issue with just with combat being such a slog.


Personally I'm enjoying Adalbert, whether or not he takes 'effective' actions all the time in combat. Which I appreciate is probably cold comfort to you as player.

----------


## u-b

IC post updated. Party's turn.

----------


## DrK

THreat on the off hand (1d20+10)[*14*] extra dam (1d6+5)[*6*]

Threat on counter if needed (1d20+10)[*21*] extra dam (1d6+7)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Not the normal door. The trap door. The skeleton climbed up from the lower deck, just as the one before. Justin has just stepped there and destroyed it, clearing the upper deck again.

----------


## u-b

I'll wait another day for a post describing what Lebwen would do, then move us forward.

----------


## u-b

Lebwen's just smashed the last one. I'll write IC some time tomorrow.

----------


## u-b

You had 12 temporary hit points each, so there is little actual damage. By my count Adalbert is down 5, Lebwen is down 4 and everybody else is still at full, including Iris with her 2 temp hp left.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> You had 12 temporary hit points each, so there is little actual damage. By my count Adalbert is down 5, Lebwen is down 4 and everybody else is still at full, including Iris with her 2 temp hp left.


Thanks, must have missed that.

----------


## u-b

So, going back to the half-orc lady, everyone?

----------


## CasualViking

> So, going back to the half-orc lady, everyone?


yeah. that's the plan.

----------


## Erloas

Did we figure out if she was any sort of witch or similar or just an unknown half-orc?  If she has any sort of magical abilities Adalbert and I should be able to at least get some idea what might be valuable to her.  Wouldn't bring a whole ship's worth back, but at least enough of some value to her.
I'm not sure if there is much else for us to check on the ship?  I don't think we've really checked much of the hold, though I wouldn't expect too much of value, I'm not sure if we actually checked it at all.

----------


## DrK

> So, going back to the half-orc lady, everyone?


yes I think so

----------


## u-b

> Did we figure out if she was any sort of witch or similar or just an unknown half-orc?


She did mention hexes not working on the skeletons, so you've had an idea. And now, after my last IC post, you are pretty sure she's a real witch.

----------


## Erloas

I think that is probably about as much information we can expect to get.  I think we can move out to the Lady soon.

----------


## u-b

Well, here's the map. You are in point A, the Lady's Light is in point H. Describe where do you go.

----------


## DrK

If she's told us where the tunnels are I'd suggest B or D fit preferring the one that is trogs if we have that info

----------


## Ghostfoot

That sounds fine to me.

Sorry for recent delays. The usual December pre-holiday craziness is largely over now for me, so lot's of time for gaming :-)

----------


## u-b

> If she's told us where the tunnels are I'd suggest B or D fit preferring the one that is trogs if we have that info





> That sounds fine to me.


I see you are not paying any excess attention (B is the shipwreck you've just cleared), but I can proceed anyway. IC post coming soon.

----------


## DrK

> I see you are not paying any excess attention (B is the shipwreck you've just cleared), but I can proceed anyway. IC post coming soon.


Yes. D or E. There is a reason I use a GPS watch and not a map when I go running  :Small Smile:

----------


## DrK

So talking or running in fighting with the people who throw javelins at us?

----------


## Spore

I am really not feeling Adalbert anymore. I am truly sorry, what kind of ideas would you have to reintroduce another character? Or are you fine with me dropping the game?

----------


## u-b

1. Survivor from that same shipwreck that has left it after everyone around has died and started to rise as zombies? Being held in captivity and maybe doing something useful to have himself fed and not the other way around. Chances are good you'd be freed soon enough.
2. A guide hired to help the other group through the swamp, but not really loyal to them. This will take some time.
3. Other ideas are possible. The story would depend on the actual build.

No objections to dropping instead, if you feel so inclined.

----------


## Spore

I thought about it, and my gripes are mostly with the game system and the dungeon crawling style which I loved but have grown tired off. I am sorry but you will have to relegate Adalbert to the sidelines. He might just annoy the witch in the meantime feeling he is more of a liability than an asset to the mission.

----------


## DrK

> I thought about it, and my gripes are mostly with the game system and the dungeon crawling style which I loved but have grown tired off. I am sorry but you will have to relegate Adalbert to the sidelines. He might just annoy the witch in the meantime feeling he is more of a liability than an asset to the mission.


Oh no. We'll be sorry to see you go.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Yes, sorry to lose you. Another time, perhaps!

----------


## u-b

I think it would not make much sense for Adalbert to split from the party, especially just before old thassilonian ruins, but I will relegate him to less active role in combat starting from now. You would be able to pick him back up if you would want to.

----------


## u-b

> 5ft to beside barricade and Lizuga within 10ft of the Trog


Already there.




> - Call to arms (1d20+9)[24] dam (4d6+7)[25]
> -- if it hits Lizuga gets a bonus move action


It hits. _(Lizuga is not adjacent, though)_

----------


## CasualViking

Does Lizuga suffer anything worse than a wasted action for failing Climb by more than 5?

----------


## u-b

> Does Lizuga suffer anything worse than a wasted action for failing Climb by more than 5?


Nope. Just no movement.

----------


## DrK

Immediate action Unbreakable gambit
- Fort save (1d20+8)[*21*] DC13, if pass 6 Temp Hps

----------


## DrK

Threat (1d20+11)[*19*] extra dam (1d6+7)[*9*]

----------


## CasualViking

move action: accelerated climb (1d20-3)[*9*]

----------


## CasualViking

=Fortitude save(1d20+5)[*18*]

----------


## CasualViking

5' step to P36. Swift: Encouraging Roar. Standard: Armor-piercing Thrust at O35: (1d20+9)[*26*] vs touch, Dam (1d10+6)[*7*]+(1d6)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Miss chance for that thrust? (1d100)[*68*]

----------


## DrK

We'll have to shuffle those dancing lights forward!

----------


## Erloas

19 is crit range for the longsword

(1d20+8)[*27*]
[roll]1d8+4)[/roll]

edit: missed a bracket in there... but if the damage actually matters with these guys it can be rolled

----------


## u-b

Rolling it (1d8+4)[*11*]

----------


## DrK

Threat (1d20+9)[*11*] extra dam (1d6+7)[*8*]

Edit: never mind.... :Small Confused:

----------


## Erloas

I can cast dancing lights as necessary.  But trying to stealth with light makes it difficult.  I can't control them much if I can't see where you're going.  Casting it on something you can cover to only let out a bit of controlled light would make the most sense.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I can cast dancing lights as necessary.  But trying to stealth with light makes it difficult.  I can't control them much if I can't see where you're going.  Casting it on something you can cover to only let out a bit of controlled light would make the most sense.


Cool, I'll do that (the controlled light) if that works u-b? I'm having flashes of the movie _Alien_...

Otherwise yeah I agree it gets tricky. Pretty much you'd need to put your dancing lights out at max range/ line of sight and I'd lurk at the periphery of the light as an early warning. But they'd know we were coming.

----------


## u-b

Yeah, you can cast _Light_ and then show/hide the light sorce. Will get more tricky if you want it directed or something.

----------


## u-b

The wounds the dead troglodytes have all seem to be made by manufactured weapons. The troglodytes seem to be dead for anywhere between days and weeks, seemingly varying from one to the other. The more recent ones seem to have less severe wounds, but more signs of infection in them. Apparently the poor sods cannot treat the disease.

----------


## u-b

I want Perception checks from those leading it to D2.

----------


## DrK

Justin creeping along the wall keeping to the shadows 
Perception (1d20+7)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sorry had dodgy internet the last couple of days. Fingers crossed the problem is fixed now.

*Move:* Move at half speed (no stealth penalty). To the east!
*Standard:* Detect evil (60ft cone, at will, concentration)

Stealth (1d20+10)[*24*]
Perception (1d20+10)[*30*]

Adoration: immediate sanctuary (Will DC13) if attacked

She'll repeat the above actions until something of note is observed.

----------


## CasualViking

Lizuga Perception (1d20+7)[*9*], in case it's relevant. My brain is fried for today, so i'm not sure I understood the prompt.

----------


## DrK

@ UB

Reaching Blade stance, sorry, I lost the formatting on one of my reply with quotes. 
I've updated my last IC post

----------


## u-b

I cannot help but notice things are have become quiet in ths game. Anyone who's not DrK: any actions?

----------


## DrK

Hopefully just folk on a busy spell for a week. I'm glad excited to see what jumps out at us

----------


## CasualViking

> I cannot help but notice things are have become quiet in ths game. Anyone who's not DrK: any actions?


As far as I know, we set out on a path through the tunnels. Lebwen is messing with the bugs on the wall because he is curios sort, and you just asked to check that Justin doesn't currently have Scent, meaning we are just about to be ambushed. 

Or were we still at the "pick a tunnel" stage? Lizuga is going to defer to Justin on that.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sorry, hadn't realised. Post incoming.

----------


## u-b

> ...and you just asked to check that Justin doesn't currently have Scent, meaning we are just about to be ambushed.


Sorry, that wasn't the reason I asked. Moved you on.

----------


## Erloas

I'm bad with names... do we want to act like we were sent here by the lady that was working with the Boggards earlier?  The seem to have left on good terms.  No problem killing them, but having us choose if/when to attack would always be to our advantage.  They might give us some more information on what she was looking for and doing here.

----------


## DrK

> I'm bad with names... do we want to act like we were sent here by the lady that was working with the Boggards earlier?  The seem to have left on good terms.  No problem killing them, but having us choose if/when to attack would always be to our advantage.  They might give us some more information on what she was looking for and doing here.


Thats not a bad idea. Can say that the lady sent us and to show us the way to the lighhouse

----------


## u-b

Who's going to speak Boggard?

----------


## DrK

> Who's going to speak Boggard?


Hmm, that may be a problem!  :Small Smile:

----------


## CasualViking

Lizuga could ready all of her Radiant Dawn maneuvers before going in. As I understand it, a ray that does force damage works against swarms. But that is entirely player knowledge metagaming, so i wont.

----------


## u-b

The bugs don't seem particularly jumpy, so you think you have a good chance. Still, decide whether you run or hustle before you open the spoilers.

*Spoiler: If you run*
Show

It'a Acrobatics DC 0, rolled, to avoid a fall by slipping on squished bugs.
It's also Reflex DC 10 modified by +/- 2 for each 5 foot of base speed less/more than 30 to avoid taking 1d6 damage.
*Spoiler: If you hustle*
Show


It's Reflex DC 15 modified by +/- 2 for each 5 foot of base speed less/more than 30 to avoid taking 1d6 damage, two times.

----------


## CasualViking

*Spoiler: Lizuga Running*
Show

*Acrobatics* - (1d20-1)[*16*], *Reflex* - (1d20+2)[*15*], -4 for speed 20.

----------


## DrK

*Spoiler: Jumping Justin*
Show



Justin will run and use _Leaping Dragon_ to try and jump over things 
Acrobatics (1d20+21)[*40*]

Reflex Save (1d20+5)[*7*] DC 6? for the 40ft base speed in the primal hunter stance

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Spoiler: Hustling Iris*
Show

Reflex DC 15 (1d20+6)[*14*] (incl. guidance) or (1d6)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

*Spoiler*
Show

Itis Ref (1d20+6)[*21*] (incl. guidance) or (1d6)[*1*]
Lebwen Acrobatics (1d20-2)[*5*] and Ref (1d20+1)[*15*] or (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## CasualViking

Justin gets 10 healing. Allies within 35' of lizuga heal 4 when they hit an enemy, but only 1/round each.

----------


## u-b

The hammer takes (3d6)[*16*] damage, minus its hardness.

----------


## DrK

Thanks for the healing, that was a painful surprise from the lady statues

----------


## CasualViking

> the hammer takes [roll0] damage, minus its hardness.


1 hp from broken :-d

----------


## DrK

> 1 hp from broken :-d


Thank goodness for the +1 weapons or would fragments of swords everywhere

----------


## CasualViking

Everyone gets +2 [morale] to attack and damage, and 12 Temp HP.

----------


## Ghostfoot

crit? (1d20+10)[*17*] +3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, -2 Rapid Shot, +2 Encouraging Roar, +2 Naturalist) damage (1d8+4)[*8*](1d8+4)[*10*]

----------


## CasualViking

> crit? [roll0] +3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, -2 Rapid Shot, +2 Encouraging Roar, +2 Naturalist) damage [roll1][roll2]


I think you are short-chaning yourself. Bow crits are *3.

----------


## u-b

That's why there are two rolls here, in additin to normal damage. That's not as I would roll it, but x3 anyway.

----------


## u-b

Lebwen's sword takes (3d6)[*10*] minus its hardness.

----------


## DrK

So a critical threat (1d20+11)[*26*] and if confirmed an extra (1d6+7)[*10*] damage 
(I love that pathfinder constructs and undead lost their critical immunity)

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sorry, didn't realise it was back around to me again.




> (I love that pathfinder constructs and undead lost their critical immunity)


Yep it is much better!

----------


## DrK

> So a critical threat [roll0] and if confirmed an extra [roll1] damage 
> (I love that pathfinder constructs and undead lost their critical immunity)


@U-B: if the 26 confirmed then it was a quit

----------


## DrK

Broke my damage roll (2d6+7)[*14*]

Also, with that hardness damage my rapier is now _broken_ so is that -2 hit/dam?

----------


## u-b

> .Also, with that hardness damage my rapier is now _broken_ so is that -2 hit/dam?


Yes. It also reduces the crit to plain x2.

----------


## DrK

> Yes. It also reduces the crit to plain x2.


Better change back to my back-up shortsword rather the now slightly bent rapier

----------


## Erloas

knowledge arcana
(1d20+10)[*25*]
(1d20+10)[*24*]

----------


## u-b

The lid is about 600 pounds. To move it aside nicely, you need that much combined lifting capacity in excess of what you are already carrying. To lift just one side (and possibly drop the lid over the other side) you need half as much.

----------


## u-b

I want Will  [emotion, fear, mind-affecting] and Fort from Lizuga.

----------


## DrK

> I want Will  [emotion, fear, mind-affecting] and Fort from Lizuga.


Is it just Lizuga or is Justin in the same boat as he's helping her?

----------


## CasualViking

Lizuga will (1d20+7)[*13*], no conditionals.

----------


## u-b

> Is it just Lizuga or is Justin in the same boat as he's helping her?


It's single target, so you are in luck.




> Lizuga will (1d20+7)[13], no conditionals.


Fort then.

----------


## CasualViking

> It's single target, so you are in luck.
> 
> 
> Fort then.


I have a bad feeling about where this is going....(1d20+5)[*22*]

----------


## u-b

Lizuga has 12 hit points now by my count, not 31/31.

----------


## CasualViking

> Lizuga has 12 hit points now by my count, not 31/31.


Well certainly no more than 21. I'll see if I arrive at 12 as well.

----------


## CasualViking

Ok; I can see Lizuga healed herself in post #41 by using Curate's Strike, so she should be at 21 HP. Unless you're ruling "didn't call it, didn't happen" on the healing, in which case she is at 12.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Creepy!

Religion check re: undead or no? (1d20+5)[*19*]

Sorry, I won't be able to post IC for ~24 hours. As well as the usual work/ family busy-ness I was supposed to play a regular face-to-face game tonight (on Roll20 for now) but instead one of my players got hit with a breast cancer diagnosis, so I'm feeling a little down. OOC is fine but my attentiveness for IC commentary is gone.

----------


## u-b

> Ok; I can see Lizuga healed herself in post #41 by using Curate's Strike, so she should be at 21 HP. Unless you're ruling "didn't call it, didn't happen" on the healing, in which case she is at 12.


Ah, I see. You have increased the HP total, but did not call the healing, so I did not account for it. Allright, 21 it is.

----------


## u-b

> Sorry, I won't be able to post IC for ~24 hours. As well as the usual work/ family busy-ness I was supposed to play a regular face-to-face game tonight (on Roll20 for now) but instead one of my players got hit with a breast cancer diagnosis, so I'm feeling a little down. OOC is fine but my attentiveness for IC commentary is gone.


Got it.

Meanwhile, Arcana 28 anyone?

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Meanwhile, Arcana 28 anyone?


Not me. Untrained :/

----------


## CasualViking

*Nooope. Not it.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Perception check (1d20+10)[*26*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Perception check [roll0]


Thanks for the update! Sorry, haven't got to the IC yet still wrangling kids for the day

----------


## DrK

Perception (1d20+7)[*11*]

----------


## CasualViking

I'm in a rough patch right now (cabin fever, unclear pathways in my work, second-guessing life choices), so just assume that Lizuga is going along with whatever is happening. I'll ramp my activity back up later.

----------


## Erloas

I didn't think about it at first, but knew there was an aura on the statue so should have rolled arcana in the IC post

knowledge arcana
(1d20+10)[*15*]

and a second for the grating when I get a chance to check that out
knowledge arcana
(1d20+10)[*18*]

----------


## u-b

We will eventually need more Lebwen here. How's going?

----------


## CasualViking

I'm better now. But I don't have much to contribute to this probing of the environment.

----------


## DrK

Is the crack underwater that we saw near the platform? If so shall Justen tie a rope to himself and the have a swim?

----------


## u-b

Yes, it's all nearby. Will use swimming, drowning and holding the breath rules normally, so feel free to read them and proceed with the plan.

----------


## Erloas

I've been at a bit of a loss as to what to do, and travelling for work time goes by fast.  I think there is more to do here but not sure what else to try.  If I had some sort of hose I would try to siphon the water out or enough sand to fill it enough for water to start to come out, but don't think I have anything to do that.

----------


## u-b

There is sand where you've found the boats. It needs some transpotring and I'm not sure you have a shovel, but it's there all right.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I've been at a bit of a loss as to what to do, and travelling for work time goes by fast.  I think there is more to do here but not sure what else to try.


I don't have any immediate insights either.. This area is curious and interesting, but it feels to me that we have other easier options we can press on with. 

If we were tomb-raiders and this was the only way forward I'd be all for getting the tools out and going to work exploring the area in detail. 

Why don't we take the boat downstream and see what's there?

----------


## Erloas

I'm happy to move on and check out the crack now if that's what we want to do.  We can come back to this later if we think it's worth investigating further once we've got more info from the area.

----------


## DrK

> I don't have any immediate insights either.. This area is curious and interesting, but it feels to me that we have other easier options we can press on with. 
> 
> If we were tomb-raiders and this was the only way forward I'd be all for getting the tools out and going to work exploring the area in detail. 
> 
> Why don't we take the boat downstream and see what's there?


Downstream is a good idea, probably safer than drowning

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sorry - catching up on my postings now

----------


## u-b

Okay, you can use two boats. How do you handle the trip back to the island on a boat without a professional sailor in it (i.e. who's to roll or do what)?

----------


## DrK

Who is the best sailor after Lebwen? Justin isn't. But i thik we would rope the boats together for safety

----------


## u-b

A rope would unite the fate of the boats and impose penalties on Lebwen if he would be the only one to be trying to move them, so I'll wait for some time for an assistance sailor to roll.

----------


## Erloas

I could probably help both boats, but if someone else wanted to try and ask for help in what to do I could probably guide them enough to get at least some bonus.  
A held rope between them shouldn't be too hard either, then if something starts to happen we could release the rope so as to not cause too much trouble on both boats.

----------


## DrK

With Justen's wisdom I'm hoping Lizuag or Iris will be piloting the second boat following our pro sailor Lebwen

----------


## CasualViking

Asssitent Sailor roll from Lizuga (1d20+3)[*12*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Please confirm you step out on the island having seen that.


My Wisdom of 16 prevents me from using the 'try it & see' approach  :Small Amused:

----------


## CasualViking

Not it! Lizuga is also staying in the boat for now.

----------


## CasualViking

Encouraging roar, +2 morale to atk and dam.

I'm sure firing a beam of light at a glass construct is going to be fiiiine. 

Does anyone (else) need healing, btw?

----------


## DrK

> Encouraging roar, +2 morale to atk and dam.
> 
> I'm sure firing a beam of light at a glass construct is going to be fiiiine. 
> 
> Does anyone (else) need healing, btw?


I'm waiting for the light to refract and turn into an AoE that hits everyone in the cave  :Small Eek: 
I'm good for healing (until it gets to attack then I may reconsider!)

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sorry I am unavailable next 24-48 hours so please dont wait for me to post. Bot if needed :-/

----------


## CasualViking

Justin is healed for *12*. Lizuga is healed for *4* by her stance.

----------


## DrK

Thanks for the healing! ALso stops the bleeding

----------


## Erloas

To confirm crit

(1d20+10)[*29*] 7 standard, +2 naturalist, +1 additional enhancement *maybe an additional +2 for flank?*
(1d8+5)[*9*] 4 standard, +1 additional enhancement

----------


## DrK

Ah! Justin just casually obliterated there. That was unfortunate  :Small Eek:

----------


## Ghostfoot

Nooooo!

He was like a brother...

----------


## Erloas

Do we want to withdraw?  I'm not sure if we've even taken out half of it's HPs and Justin had better defense than I do.
I think I'm at 18hps left, which is likely one round.

----------


## u-b

I feel it is getting too quiet in here...

----------


## CasualViking

Yeah, both Erloas and Ghostfoot have actions to take.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sorry, have been play catch-up after a few busy weeks.

Will try to post something tonight (although I dont have much to offer by way of smart ideas)

----------


## DrK

> It softly kicks Justin's body off the island. Then it does the same to his weapons, which overtake the man as they all sink. The glass statue then watches you, drifting by slowly towards the waterfall, or what else you might be doing...


Ouch! That was truly brutal to get kicked into the water by the glass statue

----------


## Ghostfoot

So brutal. I love this golem!

Dead PC not withstanding

----------


## u-b

> Her arms move methodically on the oars as she keep the boat from getting swept away and she briefly shares a sickened look with Adalbert.


There are no oars, actually. There is a pole to push the boat around, but it is too deep where you are to reach the bottom with that pole, and that is the reason why you need to make profession sailor check to navigate anywhere other than the waterfall.

----------


## DrK

Hey all, as part of conversation with U-b I'm revamping Adalbert, so he'll be a sorcerer for some full casting and has VMC bard so still lots of Thassilonian knowledge (and inspire songs at 7th level)
WIP in progress is here

Any suggestions for spells would be welcome

----------


## Ghostfoot

VMC is always good fun!

I will ponder potential spells...I hate spell selection.

----------


## CasualViking

Grease and Glitterdust are always useful.

Comprehend languages, Detect Secret Doors, although both of those are better for scrolls and wands. 

Burning hands, for swarms. 

Create Pit. 

Summon Swarm - niche, but very powerful. 

Invisibility, Knock.

----------


## DrK

Thanks for the suggestions, Ill finish him over the 3 day weekend

@Ub - how shall I did kit? The same as Adalberts current sheet or can I tweak a little in the bard > sorcerer change?

----------


## u-b

Tweak anything appropriate/inappropriate and leave most of the rest as it is.

----------


## DrK

> Tweak anything appropriate/inappropriate and leave most of the rest as it is.



Cheers, mostly taking away weapons / armour ec... and adding a in a few utility scrolls / potions that the sorcerous version would have acquired
As a Sylvan sorcerer he would get an animal companion, but I'll summon that in game when there is a suitable moment

----------


## DrK

Should I feel bad that we can use Justin's armoured courpse as an anchor to stop us going over the waterfall?

----------


## Spore

I felt a ripple in the force! As if someone was ****ing ripped apart by glass shards. Well, considering it is Adalbert we are talking about, Divination and Abjuration spells are very much on point, as well as control spells though I understand non-Human sorcerers are extremely strapped for choices.

If you need a copy of Adalbert's sheet, I can give you permission to edit a copy.

----------


## DrK

> I felt a ripple in the force! As if someone was ****ing ripped apart by glass shards. Well, considering it is Adalbert we are talking about, Divination and Abjuration spells are very much on point, as well as control spells though I understand non-Human sorcerers are extremely strapped for choices.
> 
> If you need a copy of Adalbert's sheet, I can give you permission to edit a copy.


Hi there, thanks, I was making a new sheet for the little man rebuilding as a sorcerer, though if you'd rather I didn't use him as the base (as he was yours) I'd understand. It was indeed a painful death for rash poor Justin

----------


## Spore

I would feel uneasy with other players, but you are of the original cast, so I figure you know how to RP him without weird hiccups. Other than that, Justin as the youngest member dying is particularly harsh imho.

Though I honestly feel that Justin is someone who would want a raise dead cast on him. So pawn Adalbert's gear for that if you want.

----------


## CasualViking

I think Lizuga would know enough about temple hierarchies to know that raising the dead isn't an option in Sandpoint. And she basically doesn't consider herself and the party to be the kind of storied heroes who return from death. 

Justin had a +1 rapier and a +1 shortsword. Lizuga is going to carry one of them for backup; Lebwen might want a backup too. Iris and Adalbert aren't proficient with either. I figure we'll donate them once we return to Sandpoint.

----------


## DrK

I only need to do some minor equipment on Adalbert but I'm ready to join in with a new voice if thats okay with you U-b?

CHeers

----------


## u-b

Sure, go ahead and help bury your former self (or something).

----------


## DrK

@ U-B
I've changed up some of he equipment, losing weapons and armour and adding in some minor scrolls and a half used wand of magic missile as I would have tried to buy one at some point, please let me know if you are happy with them.

@ ALL

On the original Adalbert there was a list of loot on the Donkey. Please let me know if I have got any of it wrong? Or if you think we have sold it or someone has claimed it.

Aboard "Tom" the Donkey [Animal feed [6], Pack saddle, Animal Harness]
_1590gp
3 Thassilonian books, 4 Spell Scrolls (Thassilonian), 
Masterwork Encyclopedia on Know Religion/Lower Planes (10 books a 2 lb)
12 books on religious topics of Lamashtsu, lower planes, in common)
3 magical "flaming" skulls, 2 Kukris glowing orange and blue, 3 pieces of scrimshaw artwork
+1 Bastard Sword, +1 Breastplate
2 Person Tent,_

Justin Loot (assuming Lizuga is carrying)
Shortsword +1 (2), Rapier +1, MW hand axe,

----------


## CasualViking

Lizuga wears the +1 breastplate we took off Nualia, and a +1 bastard sword from one of the mercenaries. Did Justin have 3 +1 weapons?

----------


## DrK

> Lizuga wears the +1 breastplate we took off Nualia, and a +1 bastard sword from one of the mercenaries. Did Justin have 3 +1 weapons?


Good, I'll cross them off the list. Yes, Justin did have 3. The 2 shortswords were purchases following thistletop and he rapier he was carrying as no-one else wanted it

----------


## u-b

> On the original Adalbert there was a list of loot on the Donkey...


It seems some of that was sold at about that time. I'll leave it to you to sort out the details. As for the donkey, it did not seem to receive much care lately and I don't believe it could be with you at the moment. At lady witch's place, perhaps? Other than that, the gear looks fine.

----------


## u-b

The spell is Shield.

----------


## Spore

The donkeys name was Aristotle.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> It's been busy at work to just not doing much online when I have some free time and time passing a lot faster than I realize.


I can empathize with that - I seem to be needing more unproductive vegetation time than usual

----------


## DrK

Anyone got suggestions for how we can get through the door as my lockpicking skills are not doing that well as the dice seem to be offended

----------


## CasualViking

Just keep trying.

----------


## u-b

> "Well I think we know where he is" Lebwen says as he steps forward, putting his foot on the fallen sword, and swinging at the air where it seems like a hand holding that sword would have been.


Oops. Sorry, I did not make it too clear. The man is still behind that column on BG26 (presumably; after all, he _is_ invisible). Lebwen has barely reached him with the spell. The grating is now unlocked, but it's still a move action to have it open it (it will latch open after that, until it is released). You may edit your action.

----------


## Erloas

Would it be possible/practical to just ready the action to go through and attack once someone opens the grate? Assuming there is room to get through with others there.  I'm guessing that Adalbert wouldn't have the action left to open it after getting it unlocked?

----------


## u-b

> Would it be possible/practical to just ready the action to go through and attack once someone opens the grate? Assuming there is room to get through with others there.  I'm guessing that Adalbert wouldn't have the action left to open it after getting it unlocked?


The man is some distance away and you cannot ready a charge, so he will still be out of reach. You can delay, though, and it would be nearly the same thing, but better. As for Adalbert opening it... not sure about an action left, but there is also a problem of height and lifting capacity, so let's rule he's not very fit for the task. Crowding in to open the grating is fine.

----------


## Erloas

I edited my post, I'll open up the grate, let someone else take the sword.

----------


## DrK

If the sword is still there on Adalberts turn he can mage hand the sword to prevent the bad guy using it

----------


## CasualViking

Lizuga *perception* - (1d20+10)[*26*]

----------


## u-b

*Spoiler: Lizuga*
Show

Whoa! Perfect. He's in BH27.

----------


## u-b

> Glitterdust the area he was in...


Well, Adalbert does not start _totally_ sure about the man's current location, but the spell is 10-ft.-_radius_, so you just affect it all over and, yep, there's it. A sparkling outline of a man somewhere in BH27. Sense motive 15 if you don't want to postpone knowing whether he's blinded.

----------


## DrK

> Well, Adalbert does not start _totally_ sure about the man's current location, but the spell is 10-ft.-_radius_, so you just affect it all over and, yep, there's it. A sparkling outline of a man somewhere in BH27. Sense motive 15 if you don't want to postpone knowing whether he's blinded.


Its why the glitterdust seemed like a good option to coat half the room. Sadly the sense motive will not be as good I feel!
Sense Motive (1d20)[*5*] +0! vs DC15

----------


## u-b

> Sense motive 15 if you don't want to postpone knowing whether he's blinded.


Well, the man _does_ react before the hammer hits him.

----------


## CasualViking

35 damage? Good thing Lebwen had some temp HP going into this fight.

----------


## CasualViking

Woot, did not expect anything less than an 18 to hit. Lebwen heals 10 from Curate's Strike.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sorry for delay. Went away on holiday and immediately got slammed with a million urgent emails from clients & colleagues.

----------


## DrK

Oh dear, what a savage round.

@ GHostfoot, so.... run or fight? Although Adalbert has little in the way of damaging offense.

----------


## CasualViking

Well that sucks. Just bad luck. This guy has a few levels on us, but he doesn't outclass us by that much.

----------


## Erloas

Didn't we get some sort of hero points or similar when we joined the pathfinder society?  Is there anything like that we can do to force a reroll of the crit?

----------


## DrK

What caster level is the shocking grasp wand that Lebwen has?

----------


## Ghostfoot

Ah...that is shonky luck indeed. I was reading the posts, thinking 'not _too_ bad', but then I got to the last couple sentences. So that's what, 3 characters deaths in 2 fights?

Iris is a sensible lass (far more so than I) and will prefer a retreat right about now over death-or-glory. She has a few combat boosts but no spells or abilities that might decisively change the course of the fight  :Small Annoyed:

----------


## u-b

> Didn't we get some sort of hero points or similar when we joined the pathfinder society?  Is there anything like that we can do to force a reroll of the crit?


Not that I recall. You have Fame 1 and Prestige 1, which does not give all that much. This would be more if (some of) you are back with infos (even what you have so far should be some good), but, again, it's more about trying to have them resurrect the fallen. A feat of persuasion, I presume, and you'll have to have the corpses...

----------


## CasualViking

Well, Iris and Adalbert can probably get out of the _immediate_ meat grinder, but not with two big corpses.

----------


## Erloas

Assuming Iris and Adalbert can get out, I think we want to keep going?  
If only one person can be saved enough for raise dead I will let Litzuga take it.  Though even getting her out, and enough gear to make getting a raise dead possible, is going to be hard.

I might make something with a Path of War class, as it seemed like Litzuga and Justin both had a lot more combat utility and more power, though I know I didn't build Lebwen nearly as powerfully as Magus's can be.

----------


## CasualViking

Not gonna lie, I'm still upset about Lizuga's death. But, that's the game. Victory has no meaning if the threat of failure isn't real. 

So, if we continue, should I be building for level 4 or 5? ;-)

And should I go for tanky healer again?

----------


## DrK

Realistically I think Iris and Adalbert will have to retreat to a "town" to recruit new heroes to recover the bodies. I don't think Iris and Adalbert have the offensive power to beat the dhamphir back and reclaim the bodies currently.

----------


## u-b

Bear with me for the moment and don't do anything to the character sheets. I'll start handling tactical retreat this evening and we'll see what comes out of it.

----------


## Erloas

Yeah, it's the problem of crits.  A random enemy going down to a crit doesn't change much, but it's everything to a character and they'll see a lot more crits coming at them.

I'll see what happens, but if I need to build a new character it will probably take me a bit, traveling a lot for work and I just don't know the systems really well.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Realistically I think Iris and Adalbert will have to retreat to a "town" to recruit new heroes to recover the bodies. I don't think Iris and Adalbert have the offensive power to beat the dhamphir back and reclaim the bodies currently.


I agree...short of some sort of subterfuge we're not going to win in a direct confrontation.

----------


## Erloas

He's probably fairly low, a few lucky arrows from Iris might do it, but getting those in is the hard part.  But we'll have to see what happens, you living gives us a lot more options than you dying trying to recover a corpse.

----------


## Erloas

DrK and Iris not around?

Not much I can do right now, just trying to see what others are thinking on what's happening next

----------


## DrK

Sorry, I did the classic read and not reply and then it fell off the subscription 
Ill post today with the retreat

----------


## Ghostfoot

> DrK and Iris not around?


Yes, sorry for the delays.

The reading is easy for me to pick, but posting anything more thoughtful than 'I follow the party' is taking me a few days to get to at the moment :-/

----------


## Erloas

Well that is an interesting development, interested to see how this develops.  The first time I saw u-b's post though, I missed the line below the picture...

----------


## u-b

Lizuga can be played IC from now on. Other things worth mentioning:
1. She gets +2 to all ability scores _except_ the one she've put +2 into at character creation. World-class Azlanti bodies for you.
2. She gets two permanent negative levels, which can be removed as usual.
3. She gets the new picture.




> The first time I saw u-b's post though, I missed the line below the picture...


Because it wasn't there. I re-posted to bump up the tread when I got the reply from CasualViking and not making too-obvious doublepost.

----------


## CasualViking

10 minutes to rejigger maneuvers to work without polearms, and Lizuga is ready to go back into the fight.

----------


## u-b

> While the guard unlocks the door, Lizuga takes the opportunity to assess his condition (using Medic's Training).


1 hit point at the moment.

----------


## u-b

Okay, assuming Lebwen's corpse is to be buried, I think Erloas can safely make a new character. Some open questions about near future:
1. I guess you are returning to Magnimar?
2. From there, do you want to continue with this adventure or switch back to RotR adventure path? If the later, there will be a message for you.
3. Do you prefer a team of four or a team of five? If the later, any specific preferences?

----------


## Erloas

What sort of character does everyone else think I should make?  The extra utility of the magus was nice, but Justin was tanking a lot better, I took a lot of hits.

----------


## CasualViking

> What sort of character does everyone else think I should make?  The extra utility of the magus was nice, but Justin was tanking a lot better, I took a lot of hits.


Well, a second frontliner would be nice, either from you or from recruiting a fifth. 

As for what we are doing, Lizuga would want to return here, to get to the bottom of things. Leaving and not coming back would eat at her.

----------


## DrK

> Okay, assuming Lebwen's corpse is to be buried, I think Erloas can safely make a new character. Some open questions about near future:
> 1. I guess you are returning to Magnimar?
> 2. From there, do you want to continue with this adventure or switch back to RotR adventure path? If the later, there will be a message for you.
> 3. Do you prefer a team of four or a team of five? If the later, any specific preferences?


I think a brief retreat to Magnimar may be a good idea to recover/ recuperate, but I'd agree with Casual Viking I don't like "losing" so as a Player I'd be keen to head back to the lighthouse.
If its okay with you @ U-B I'd like if adalbert could leave the party at that point (can explain it as shock/fear of going back where he watched 3 friends die). I made the sorcerer in the bardic style but its not my normal play style and probably won't enjoy it long term. Melee/ frontliners are much more in my wheelhouse

----------


## CasualViking

Well, then we're gonna need another spellcaster. 

(or, TBH, someone with a Cloak of the Hedge Wizard and a good Spellcraft roll)

Lizuga now has the ability to hand out Ghost Touch to the party, as well as a few other (non-Bane) +1 equivalents. Feat-wise, I'm waffling between getting betterat AoO and geting some non-combat healing in. Equipment-wise, there's a big Restoration bill coming.

----------


## CasualViking

I don't remember where we're at on the main AP. I think we still want someone bigger to come look at the rune well for us, or something? And from what I remember from the Card Game, we should be chasing ghosts in Foxglove Manor or a serial killer in Magnimar?

----------


## u-b

> If its okay with you @ U-B I'd like if adalbert could leave the party at that point (can explain it as shock/fear of going back where he watched 3 friends die). I made the sorcerer in the bardic style but its not my normal play style and probably won't enjoy it long term. Melee/ frontliners are much more in my wheelhouse


That's fine.



> I don't remember where we're at on the main AP. I think we still want someone bigger to come look at the rune well for us, or something? And from what I remember from the Card Game, we should be chasing ghosts in Foxglove Manor or a serial killer in Magnimar?


You have exactly completed book one and left Sandpoint before any of book two events took place. Those two things are still waiting to happen, but there's no set timescale, so you can complete Lady's Light with no problem at all.

----------


## DrK

> Well, then we're gonna need another spellcaster. 
> 
> (or, TBH, someone with a Cloak of the Hedge Wizard and a good Spellcraft roll)
> 
> Lizuga now has the ability to hand out Ghost Touch to the party, as well as a few other (non-Bane) +1 equivalents. Feat-wise, I'm waffling between getting betterat AoO and geting some non-combat healing in. Equipment-wise, there's a big Restoration bill coming.


Depending on what option I choose I may handle the spellcraft side




> That's fine.


Thanks U'b, much appreciated. I'll start pondering options for a new PC.
Will that be 5th level, same state points as last time?
 - How would you like me to handle starting gear?

Current thoughts are.... a mystic from deserts of Quadira - so melee type with elemental boost and mysticm OR a stalker/vigliante  who can maintain Trap finding, scouting and perception whilst also being good in melee, a third option would be a doughty dwarven warpriest. Depends a little on what the new look Lebwen will be and what the group will prefer.

----------


## u-b

> Will that be 5th level, same state points as last time?
>  - How would you like me to handle starting gear?


Level 5, yes. I believe we use 20 point-buy, so juggle the stats as appropriate, and don't forget the increase. Full WBL gear, but make it appear somewhat organic.

You two (or is it three) will meet the party through the Lodge, but you don't really _have_ to be pathfinders nor quartered there if you don't want to. It would be enough if the Lodge knows that you would like to be contacted and the means how to do that. Still, probably you are in Magnimar.

----------


## Erloas

I'm traveling again (a lot of the time now) so that mean's I'll either have a lot of time to build a list or no time at all, we'll see shortly.  (I think it will be plenty of time right now) So I'll try to get something built.
I could do another, more robustly build magus, if we think we need the extra spell utility, or I'll do a Path of Wars character.  I was thinking a Zweihander Sentinel to landskneckt later, though I don't know if that would overlap too much with what ever new character DrK was going to do.

----------


## DrK

@Erloas
You choose what you fancy and Ill fit around you 
Though sounds like itll be quite a melee oriented party

----------


## Erloas

We were already pretty melee oriented because Adalbert generally didn't do a lot of direct combat options.  The ranged magus build also seemed interesting, but I thought having more front line characters would mean one person doesn't have to do most of the tanking, as we've seen a lot of what we're fighting can drop us quickly with just a bit of luck.

Trying to use the magus utility spells when I otherwise need to be front and center to fight seemed like I was sort of split in role and use.
Although building a more dexterous and finesse based magus could give me more survivability and keeping the spell utility.  

I guess the other question is are we going to try to recruit for a 5th with the assumption that it will be a caster or partial caster?  If Justin's replacement will be another front line tank, maybe I'll just build someone a bit less brash and a less likely to jump into the middle of things.

----------


## DrK

Well if you are happy with magus in a different flavour and ranged (to join Iris) then I'll build a melee character to join Lizuga up front.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> You have exactly completed book one and left Sandpoint before any of book two events took place. Those two things are still waiting to happen, but there's no set timescale, so you can complete Lady's Light with no problem at all.


I hadn't even realised we had gone 'off piste' - it's been nice and seamless :-)

----------


## Erloas

I'm still really debating between the Zweihander Sentinel (Warden) and eldritch archer (magus).  There are a lot more ranged spells to put into use with the magus compared to touch spells and easier to use, not having to move as much and not having to cast defensively, as well as all the outside of combat utility.  But the warden (PoW)  seem to have a lot more combat options and team support in combat, while giving up most out of combat utility.
I don't have a great feel for a character concept yet either.

----------


## DrK

Draft WIP for an elf stalker/investigator  as a replacement. He'll fulfil a similar role to how I envisioned Adalbert would with stealth, utility and knowledge skills and trapfinding but replacing flanking and backstabbing for the subtle spells.

----------


## Spore

I see you are struggling and I would like to help out and reinvent Adalbert if I may?

----------


## u-b

Errr... welcome aboard?  :Small Big Grin: 

I'd rather have DrK run Adalbert until he hands out his report to the Pathfinder Lodge and gets their reply. I want to run the scene with him at the character. But any and all preparatory steps can commence in parallel. Go ahead.

----------


## Erloas

I've got a general idea for a build, but I just haven't been in the right headspace to build the character or come up with a background yet.  Lot of extra things going on with this trip, including adding a second trip in the middle of it.  
I should be home and unable to do much else but computer time starting next week, so if I don't get it done before then, I should get it then.

----------


## DrK

> I see you are struggling and I would like to help out and reinvent Adalbert if I may?


I hope I've done him justice while you've been away. Its a type of PC i think I just struggle to play - I'm rarely a primary spell caster

----------


## Spore

> I hope I've done him justice while you've been away. Its a type of PC i think I just struggle to play - I'm rarely a primary spell caster


I saw a few posts here and there. You played it well. It's just that (imho) Sorcerers suck between 3 and 5.

I would want a general rundown on what happened? I assume you are in the caves below the Lady statue and got reamed hard?

----------


## Spore

Also I am of course waiting for official acceptance of ub.

----------


## u-b

> Also I am of course waiting for official acceptance of ub.





> Errr... welcome aboard?


Well, consider this as official as it possibly gets.  :Small Wink: 

What do you want to build? I think DrK's Sorc VMC Bard is actually a sound idea to have more active action. Anything else?

----------


## Spore

Ideas include an Arrowsong Minstrel (for ranged attacks) , a Lore Oracle (for skills plus healing and control spells) and said Sylvan Sorcerer.

A few things I would like to know:

1) Which animal companion did DrK take? Was it even bound or summoned yet? If I decide on an AC, is it commanded through the DM/handling checks or directly player controlled?

2) I assume the group composition is Lizuga, Iris and Adalbert with Erloas still deciding. We have melee/healing, plus utility/tracking. We would need a second melee and an arcanist, right?

3) Did Adalbert's ominous "anger +1" effect get dispelled along the way?

4) Would it be feasible for Adalbert to get (oracle-)cursed along the way? I am looking at Powerless Prophecy right now, which is representing Adalbert overthinking his fellow adventurer's demise. For a mystery, I would pick the Lore mystery obviously. The thing is: I played this before.
If I invest in that, I will hit 30-58 results on knowledge checks (+9 from vmc bard and int, +20 from Focussed Trance, probably  +1d8 from psychic searcher). And I expect not the whole campaign info laid barren to me, but I do expect some kind of knowledge only gods or spirits would know.

5) My attributes are fine for a bard, good even, but would a reallocation be okay for another build? Could I maybe pick "add a spell of your second highest spell level to your spontaneous caster list" from human as a FCB?

6) What in your eyes makes out Adalbert? Is it scholarly behaviour? Is it supporting allies? Is it the fey-angle? I want to stay true to the original idea.

7) Something tells me in my mind's eye, I should just go Wizard VMC Bard.

----------


## DrK

> Ideas include an Arrowsong Minstrel (for ranged attacks) , a Lore Oracle (for skills plus healing and control spells) and said Sylvan Sorcerer.
> 
> A few things I would like to know:
> 
> 1) Which animal companion did DrK take? Was it even bound or summoned yet? If I decide on an AC, is it commanded through the DM/handling checks or directly player controlled?
> 
> 2) I assume the group composition is Lizuga, Iris and Adalbert with Erloas still deciding. We have melee/healing, plus utility/tracking. We would need a second melee and an arcanist, right?
> 
> 3) Did Adalbert's ominous "anger +1" effect get dispelled along the way?
> ...


On...
1) I didn't get an Companion yet as we didn't have time or an appropriate point after Justen died
2) On the composition I'm looking at a stalker with trapfinding/stealth/delicate melee striker to go with Lizuga, Iris, Erloas's new PC and if you rejoin a Adalbert mk3

----------


## Spore

That (plus not having Mage Armor and Enlarge Person to buff it) was probably a main reason we were struggling. I feel both spells are mandatory for Sylvan Sorcerers.

----------


## Spore

Adalbert as an Evoker Wizard (with a Sorcerer dip). I would just use his scholastic background as a reason to research Thassilonian magic (and discover his bath in the pool of Wrath has given him sortakinda superpowers). I put "Ancestors" as his patron theme (as Pact Wizard) since "anger or retribution or somesuch" did not exist. I'm not perfectly happy with the patron theme, but I welcome the curse at Pact Wizard's fifth level.

I used a few tricks to keep the skill list relatively similar (a combo from powerful traits and alternate racials), but overall I think the "Adalbert" feel stays while the general jist becomes more magical and less physical and support-y.

I am still on the fence of just going whole-hog on sorcerer (in which case it would probably just be primal fire).

----------


## u-b

> 3) Did Adalbert's ominous "anger +1" effect get dispelled along the way?


No, it's still with him.




> Adalbert as an Evoker Wizard (with a Sorcerer dip). I would just use his scholastic background as a reason to research Thassilonian magic (and discover his bath in the pool of Wrath has given him sortakinda superpowers). I put "Ancestors" as his patron theme (as Pact Wizard) since "anger or retribution or somesuch" did not exist. I'm not perfectly happy with the patron theme, but I welcome the curse at Pact Wizard's fifth level.


1. I see MW Chain shirt there, but cannot locate a feat (or something) that allows to ignore spell failure chance while wearing it. I also see Mage Armor in there, which is strange given the metal armor.
2. Everyone got a level up, so you should build for level 5.

----------


## Spore

It sits in the armor slot so I dont forget I have it.

----------


## Spore

I think Adalbert is finished now. I am aiming for a very angry revenge-hungry halfling, that peruses the power of destruction magic to avenge his friends. Maybe the bath in liquid anger has something to do with it, who knows?  :Small Amused: 

A few tiny questions:

1) Thrush familiars are stated to be able to talk. Familiars get the ability to talk to their master, and with the familiar's intellect of 7, I don't think this is simple mimicry. How do we rule this?

2) I picked a focus of sorcerer and scholarly wizardry to reflect my rebuild. I am not a fan of overly emphasizing bloodlines (to avoid the infamous Half-Fiend Half-Drow Draconic Orc Blood sorcerers) in my case, so I would prefer to adresse the bloodline situation as just "blessed" or "infused" with the essence of the Runelords, if you don't have a better idea. WotR would lend itself to my as-written Gold Dragon/Solar bloodline idea, but we are very far from that setting.

3) We need to sort out my gear. Now as a wizard, the items known as "Thassilonian spellscrolls" naturally interest me more, but DrK probably switched items. It feels wrong to re-itemize Adalbert from scratch but it would be the easiest solution.

----------


## u-b

> 1) Thrush familiars are stated to be able to talk. Familiars get the ability to talk to their master, and with the familiar's intellect of 7, I don't think this is simple mimicry. How do we rule this?


Some heavily-accented Taldane with a vocabulary the size like of a seven-years-old. That is to say, not bad at all, by any measure.




> 2) I picked a focus of sorcerer and scholarly wizardry to reflect my rebuild. I am not a fan of overly emphasizing bloodlines (to avoid the infamous Half-Fiend Half-Drow Draconic Orc Blood sorcerers) in my case, so I would prefer to adresse the bloodline situation as just "blessed" or "infused" with the essence of the Runelords, if you don't have a better idea. WotR would lend itself to my as-written Gold Dragon/Solar bloodline idea, but we are very far from that setting.


You've been to the pool. It certaily could have some side effects that took some time to develop. Evocation-themed or such.




> 3) We need to sort out my gear. Now as a wizard, the items known as "Thassilonian spellscrolls" naturally interest me more, but DrK probably switched items. It feels wrong to re-itemize Adalbert from scratch but it would be the easiest solution.


Well, no, not from scratch. I am not sure how you would do without a sellbook and having one magically appear is a bit of a stretch, but this can be sorted out in the city and the party has a spellbook from the magus they fought, so _something-something_ and Adalbert gets to handle book magic.

----------


## Erloas

Well Lebwens spellbook should have been on his body.  (In a waterproof bag in the masterwork backpack) 
Which doesn't give a great selection of spells for your theme,  but it's at least a start. We've also recovered at least one spellbook as loot but I forget what was in it, would have to check the thread for that.

----------


## Erloas

So I'm working on my Warden (Zweihander Sentinel).  Half-orc currently named Krusk, though not sure if that's what I'm going to stick with.

I'm thinking he's going to be friends with, or at least acquainted with Maroux, the half-orc witch we meet on the shore before heading into the caves.
Going with the basic idea behind the Overlooked Mastermind racial trait, I figured I would go that route, purposefully making his armor and weapons look unassuming and unmaintained.  He has spent most of his years in this general area, often working as a guard for merchants and similar traveling the roads, which would explain his protective and defensive skills.  He's also worked with pathfinder society as well, doing some work for them.

I still have a feat or two to decide, a trait, and some gear.  
I'm thinking about a horse or similar, which would make sense for the caravan guarding, but not sure if it would be all that practical for our group.

Stylewise I really like the bardiche, but I could do the same build with any heavy blade and not have to use a feat for it, and I'll end up with the same range either way at level 6.  So maybe I just go with a falchion, or the ever present greatsword.

----------


## Spore

Krusk has a striking similarity with Lebwen? Is he Lebwen's twin brother?  :Small Smile: 

@ub

You tell me when I interject with Adalbert posts, okay?

----------


## u-b

> You tell me when I interject with Adalbert posts, okay?


Yes, I will say.

----------


## Erloas

So Krusk should be finished.  I'm new to PoW, and with all the bonuses, traits, feats, etc. I'm sure I probably missed a few things.

While I liked the idea of a halberd or bardiche more, the fact that it would cost a feat and be functionally the same after level 6, it just wasn't worth it.

I wasn't really sure how to make the equipment seem organic.  I put a fair amount of effort into survivability.

----------


## Spore

I am kind of curious why a melee character would have Int 18 and Str 15.

----------


## Erloas

> I am kind of curious why a melee character would have Int 18 and Str 15.


All of the guides have warders with Int over Str because it is their Initiator stat, which drives a lot of their bonuses.  Sort of like a Paladin and Wis.

It goes to my initiative, number of marks, number of AOOs, reflex save, and in various maneuvers.



Is it ok to monologue slightly for the new characters?  Not sure how to really set up much initial "what he's doing" when there isn't anyone to talk to?

----------


## u-b

> Is it ok to monologue slightly for the new characters?  Not sure how to really set up much initial "what he's doing" when there isn't anyone to talk to?


Well, there is the whole city, including the people at the lodge, if he's there for some reason, but yeah, go ahead and monologue if you prefer it that way.

----------


## Erloas

So I'm guessing at least someone forgot to check the thread when it fell off the first page.

Haven't seen anything about DrK's new character, I assume they'll be showing up in town too?

----------


## Spore

I am subscribed to the thread now. Tell me a rough page number and I'll catch up on the game then, wrestling Adalbert from DrK's hands to force them to introduce their new character.

:)

----------


## DrK

I was thinking, if U-b agrees that Rakieth (the stealthy stalker/rogue/trapfinder) could be introduced when the Lady of the Lodge meets the party and they have to report and regroup.

----------


## u-b

Ok. Rakieth is hanging around somewhere in the lodge. Let's say, the library. If there are no other plans (to go drinking or something), I'll get you all there some time today.

----------


## Spore

Can I take the grumpy ******* wizard as a teacher for Adalbert? I hate her, but I would love her to put professionalism first even if Adalbert will delight in seeing her enraged at every minor mistake he does.

Adalbert in turn will behave like an old student, that never really put much effort into learning magic "properly", but is apparently more than smart enough for the beginning spell circles.

----------


## Erloas

I assumed the lodge would have a social room of some sort where we could sit and I could hear Adalbert's story and we could have a drink or two.  That seemed like a normal "Lodge" like thing.  If that's not the case we can do something else in the lodge, I wasn't planning on heading off to a tavern or anything like that.

----------


## u-b

I'm pretty sure they don't sell the drinks at the lodge and not sure if they even have ale (I think it is a world without bottled beer). They certainly do have drinks, the cost of which is included in lodging and membersheep fees. I think those are fancier drinks, though: wines, spirits and such.

----------


## u-b

> Can I take the grumpy ******* wizard as a teacher for Adalbert?


No objections, but she isn't around.

We'll have Adalbert controlled by DrK for the moment (in addition to Rakieth). He is to take part giving some account of the events.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Finally got my level up done, still have spells to do.

Am catching up on the rest of the game chit chat now...

----------


## DrK

> No objections, but she isn't around.
> 
> We'll have Adalbert controlled by DrK for the moment (in addition to Rakieth). He is to take part giving some account of the events.


Just let me know when to get Rakieth talking

----------


## u-b

> Just let me know when to get Rakieth talking


Right now is good enough, actually. There is no reason you can't control them both.

----------


## u-b

From now on,  Adalbert is transferred to Spore. My post hopefully today.

----------


## Spore

DrK your link to your sheet is broken.

----------


## Spore

As far as I can see, we can get Wayfinders now? Would the guild have a few cheap Ioun Stones lying around for the added bonus?

I am planning on getting a cracked Dark Blue Rhomboid (+1 to Perception and Sense Motive) into a wayfinder (+2 to Survival, casts Light, is a compass) which combines into the power of removing any perception penalties from sleeping which is probably a god-sent for being ambushed.

----------


## u-b

> As far as I can see, we can get Wayfinders now? Would the guild have a few cheap Ioun Stones lying around for the added bonus?


Yep. You hand your report and get a Wayfinder. Which probably means not today, but still yes.




> I am planning on getting a cracked Dark Blue Rhomboid (+1 to Perception and Sense Motive) into a wayfinder (+2 to Survival, casts Light, is a compass) which combines into the power of removing any perception penalties from sleeping which is probably a god-sent for being ambushed.


They don't have Ioun Stones in stock, but can recommend where to look for them in the city. Assume you find what you want, even if it takes a few hours.

----------


## Spore

I am ready for a small skip towards being ready to travel again? Or do I assume Adalberts respec is done away with on the side?

----------


## u-b

> I am ready for a small skip towards being ready to travel again? Or do I assume Adalberts respec is done away with on the side?


Well, I think there is still a lot to do here in the city. You can skip all of it, but that will mean it will not be done. The respec _will_ be done, but are you sure you want to forfeit all the other opportunities (which I am not going to name here, but still)?

----------


## u-b

I rather expect you to _do_ something. Especially Lizuga, but the rest of you too. Or are you lot to just head back into action?

----------


## DrK

> I rather expect you to _do_ something. Especially Lizuga, but the rest of you too. Or are you lot to just head back into action?


Rakieth as a new character to the gang has nothing particular to do. So will tag along any errands the rest of the group want to run or can head out to the wilderness straight away. 
If he can help find something in the city here is a Know (local) check (1d20+9)[*22*] + (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## Erloas

I was in that same situation.  Being "new" to the group it's hard to justify trying to take charge, or even make a whole lot of suggestions when the character doesn't know much of what happened.  So I had been waiting a bit for the existing characters to act first. But I think I've got something to work in.

----------


## Spore

> I rather expect you to _do_ something. Especially Lizuga, but the rest of you too. Or are you lot to just head back into action?


I mean Adalbert was more or less advised against speaking with officials. Between that and research of his new class, my only normal roleplaying venue for him would be to look up more books on Lady's Light and the Runelords. Now that we might have a better ability to research, let me pull up the book I found Magnimar.

*Spoiler: Magnimar OOC knowledge*
Show


Apparently the city is good on lore stuff, and has a golem crafts shop, and SEVERAL scribe and researcher guilds in the Capital district. If you allow this outside info, Adalbert will investigate there.

----------


## u-b

> *"Well"* - Lizuga raises an eyebrow at Rakieth - *"You seem to know your way around the city. So I suggest you and I go look for rumors and survivors. In fact, let's all go. We can look into the apothecaries on the way".*


Well, I have to say I rather expected something done about the loot, the gold and/or the negative levels, but checking for rumors is also valid. We won't actually _play_ through it, though. Declare a rough timetable, a list of things to do and your approach to them, and I will resolve in big chunks.




> Apparently the city is good on lore stuff, and has a golem crafts shop, and SEVERAL scribe and researcher guilds in the Capital district. If you allow this outside info, Adalbert will investigate there.


Sure, go ahead. Let's call it five days to assemble your Wizard spellbook and then you are free to research as you see fit, just don't read the spoilers. Or you can roll knowledges and I'll tell what you find.

----------


## Erloas

Ah, yes, we do probably have the resources to take care of negative levels.

If I remember correctly, Lizuga was looking for better armor before this trip, she could probably find it now.  Not sure what others were looking for/needing.

Maybe some magic arrows for Iris for extra utility/damage versus things we might expect to run into?

----------


## Ghostfoot

I confess I am a bit lost on what we are up to, hence my silence. I would be grateful if someone could remind me, in a sentence or two:

Why we came to Magnimar?Why we originally headed out to Lady's Light?
Part of it is I have no real OOC knowledge of Golarion so I might be missing some of the subtleties of eg the significance of this Pathfinder Society.

In terms of Magnimar itself, Iris has spent some time living here and has a pretty good +5 Knowledge (Local) mod so can be useful here.

I realise it is a necessary part of the d20 arms race, but I really hate shopping for gear. I much prefer organic loot. If anyone has any suggestions on what would make Iris useful for the group I'm happy to take them (how much coin do we have?). A magic bow might be good if we have the cash but IIRC we rightfully prioritised the melee folk with magic weapons. Her judgment & bane abilities are already quite good for empowering her attacks vs resistant foes (I mean it's not Spheres/ Path of War, but still good).

----------


## Erloas

It does get very hard to remember many of the details from parts of the game that happened 6+ months ago.

We ended up with some extra valuable loot just given that Justine and Lebwen died and their magic gear could be sold, as well as that fancy magic rapier that killed Lizuga and Lebwen.

We went to Magnimar originally just because it was the biggest city close to Sands Point that might have more information on the Runelords, and went to Lady's Light based on rumors of more information on the Runelords there.  We came back to report on what we found and of course to replace the characters that died.
The Pathfinder Society is, at least as far as I know, basically an adventurer's guild sort of thing, where you're likely to run into other adventurers, and "high level characters" that are likely to have more knowledge and skills about unusual things.  They have lodges in many areas of the world (and I think every Pathfinder setting, not that we're likely to be hoping worlds/universes)

----------


## Ghostfoot

Thanks :-)

That helps. I wasn't clear on whether we we selling the gear of the fallen, and I had thought someone wanted to retain the rapier. I'm relaxed on all that - I have no burning need for "stuff" right now.

And a general investigation of Runelords makes sense. I was worried I had missed/ forgotten some critical hook but it doesn't sound like it. We're just kicking about looking for leads/ info.

----------


## u-b

My understanding of it is, and was, that you first went to Magnimar to find some help dealing with the barghest. You placed a bounty for no particular amount and then, having no idea what to do next, took a quest from the pathfinders to investigate those particular thassilonian ruins. I can assure you that "some critical hook" is still pending, it just needs some time to happen. You have left Sandpoint before it hapened and seem busy enough at the moment, so let us say it'll happen at some later time.

----------


## Spore

> The Pathfinder Society is, at least as far as I know, basically an adventurer's guild sort of thing, where you're likely to run into other adventurers, and "high level characters" that are likely to have more knowledge and skills about unusual things.  They have lodges in many areas of the world (and I think every Pathfinder setting, not that we're likely to be hoping worlds/universes)


They are basically a mercenary company. Many Pathfinder captains (like I assume Sheila Heidmarch) are good aligned but in and of itself, the Pathfinder Society is guided by mysterious benefactors that try to stay neutral. There are Pathfinder lodges in all countries on the main continent of Avistan. But from a purely out of character standpoint, I assume the guild's goal is to unearth ancient knowledge and technology in order to increase their influence and power, hence their focus on "dungeon-delving" endeavors. Well that, and playing on the good side of neutral alignment, as they don't want the world to succumb under Runelord rule (or demon, or devil, or lich, or corporate, or ...).




> Why we came to Magnimar?


First of all, we have learned everything there is to know about the Runelords from Sandpoint. Secondly Adalbert was fervent in meeting with the Pathfinder Society (his bard talents where actually requiring a faction with a bit of fame, though technically a bard academy and not them) for his goal was always to be an adventurer first and an arcanist second. 

Magnimar is also a city of knowledge and research, and Lady's Light is the next Thassilonian ruin we could have checked for more info. We found more than we could chew and are back in town licking our wounds. 




> I confess I am a bit lost on what we are up to, hence my silence.


I am mostly looking forward to a bit of RP based on Shelyn. As a (former) bard, Adalbert is still a fan of the arts, and ever since you joined after the dwarf ranger left, I was looking forward for some RP based on this. I am not a person to barge into a temple of Shelyn asking them about their gods, but Lady's Light - as a statue - is as much an artwork as it is a probable doomsday device. 

I assume it can walk and shoot lasers scorching rays out of its eyes or worse.  :Small Amused:

----------


## Erloas

Is there anything specific we're waiting on? 

As a new character, I'm just not sure what else I can reasonably add to what we're currently doing.  Even as a player, I just don't remember enough details of some of what happened to nudge us along.

----------


## Spore

I think I declared my actions with Adalbert, and I have even invited all player characters to come along. So I too am waiting. What is unclear?

----------


## DrK

Yup, Rakieth is happy to go to Golem foundry and the Temple of Shelyn to hep the others research

----------


## Erloas

Knowledge Arcana to identify the constructs, which I think Adalbert should have down good.

Assuming we can get it identified, and it's weaknesses, there is a bit we can do.  Cold for slow, and we can't afford a set of adamantium weapons but we could probably pick up a few arrows for Iris.  Or anyone else that can use a ranged attack, to take a few early shots from a boat.

----------


## u-b

Anyone not getting the message can roll...

*Spoiler: Sense Motive 15*
Show

The guy is soliciting a bribe.

*Spoiler: Appraise, Local OR Diplocacy 15*
Show

Seems they are not cheap here, but about one to ten platinum coins would do, depending on how sure you want to be of his cooperation and how much cooperation that is going to be.

----------


## Spore

I think anyone can guess he wants money for his services? Regardless (1d20+5)[*21*] Sense Motive

Appraise (1d20+8)[*12*]

----------


## DrK

Sense motive (1d20+7)[*9*]

----------


## Erloas

yeah, seemed pretty obvious he wanted compensation.  I'll roll either way (1d20+8)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sense Motive (1d20+13)[*18*]
Knowledge Local (1d20+5)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

> I had no idea the structure was related to Iris' deity


Neither had I. And, in fact, I still don't. Any reference?

----------


## Spore

> Neither had I. And, in fact, I still don't. Any reference?


It is not. Even from the ingame information I can tell it is one of the runelords (with the statue being very revealing and a very beautiful crystal golem inside it is safe to assume it is the Runelord of Pride). But I can see how a commoner could mistake "large beautiful statue" for a dedication to Shelyn.

----------


## u-b

Hey, people! Do you need anything from me at the moment?

----------


## Spore

> Hey, people! Do you need anything from me at the moment?


Probably just if I can buy a Shatter scroll or wizard to copy the spell from in the city? Or did the others win against the golem?

----------


## u-b

> Probably just if I can buy a Shatter scroll or wizard to copy the spell from in the city?


This should be common enough and low-level enough to be available at the Lodge. They don't have a huge selection, but this is one thing that they have. I see you don't have Read Magic prepared, so it will involve Spellcraft 22 to decipher, then Spellcraft 17 to copy. It'll cost you 60gp, including materials.

----------


## Spore

Are we risking an extensive search? I can always see a "reverse ambush" in that we agree to meet an informant at a specific place, with only our worst Stealth/highest AC and HP character doing the talking as the others hide in the crowd.

Anyhow Diplomacy (1d20+10)[*14*] for the Wand. (1d20+10)[*22*] Diplomacy for the psychic guy (surface search in the noble district).

----------


## Spore

Also how are the group's finances? Can we afford a wand?

----------


## Erloas

I had tried to pick up useful potions at creation, but nothing that would help specifically here.  So I've only got about 160gp left, I'll put it towards a wand.

----------


## DrK

Rakieth as a new PC is also sadly out of cash.

----------


## Spore

I am mostly looking at "group" finances, I dont even know how much cash Adalbert would have.

----------


## Erloas

I would count my left-over creation cash as group cash.  It's not like I need much at this point, and I know a fair amount of the loot picked up is going to Lizuga's restoration.  I don't think we picked up a whole lot of loose coins, etc, just the few valuable items.

----------


## CasualViking

There is enough group cash in Lizuga's pocket to buy a wand. We can't afford the Greater Restoration, so I'll be bringing  single negative level into next adventure.

----------


## Spore

> I would count my left-over creation cash as group cash.  It's not like I need much at this point, and I know a fair amount of the loot picked up is going to Lizuga's restoration.  I don't think we picked up a whole lot of loose coins, etc, just the few valuable items.


I don't want to hoard items or spells, but look at it this way. A wizard can turn a rather small amount of cash into a huge advantage in the next fight.

----------


## u-b

Okay, so should I move you to the agent of the Harrowed Society or you are still not done between yourselves?

----------


## Spore

No one posted for a week, it is safe to assume we are done.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Yes, I am ready to move on.

----------


## u-b

First, let us see if that's to be believed. Adalbert's bluff is at -10 for how plausible it seems. Sense Motive (1d20+7)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Whoa! You _almost_ made it...  :Small Eek: 

Now, let's see if the request to access the confidential information is granted. The NPC's base attitude is Indifferent for a base DC of 15 plus the minimum of +10 for revealing the "secrets": the stuff is confidential, but no more than that. A strong "nope" on that. I'll write an IC some time today.

----------


## CasualViking

Okay, I think there will be no objections to spending another day. Lizuga will be modelling for the armorers, Adalbert will be scribing, Iris will be...shopping? Iris and Adalbert both get 4,000 from the sale of the rapier. 

And then we go back to the Lady's Light.

----------


## CasualViking

I noticed I still had Lebwen's spellbook listed on Lizuga's sheet. I'lll assume Adalbert has it now.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Okay, I think there will be no objections to spending another day. Lizuga will be modelling for the armorers, Adalbert will be scribing, Iris will be...shopping? Iris and Adalbert both get 4,000 from the sale of the rapier. 
> 
> And then we go back to the Lady's Light.


Sounds good. Yes Iris will go shopping for healing + utility scrolls, possibly a magical bow.

----------


## u-b

Well, go ahead and provide shopping list.

Adalbert's and Lizuga's activities are clear enough. Anything by Rakieth or Krusk?

----------


## Erloas

With the holidays, work travel, and buying a new house, I haven't had a lot of time to do much with the game.  

But there isn't much for Krusk to do since he's new and got just about everything in character creation.  Other than picking up an oil for adamantium DR bypass I don't think there is much to do.  I didn't save enough to get that, but I'm not sure if that is worth picking up or not.  

If others think it is worthwhile I can pick it up, but I'm otherwise ready to go.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Well, go ahead and provide shopping list.
> 
> Adalbert's and Lizuga's activities are clear enough. Anything by Rakieth or Krusk?


Here's Iris' proposed shopping list:

750	Wand	1 CLW
750	Wand	1 Expeditious Retreat (+30 move)
150	Scroll	2 knock
150	Scroll	2 see invisiblility
150	Scroll	2 lesser restoration
150	Scroll	2 delay disease
150	Scroll	2 delay poison
175	Scroll	2 abeyance
2000	Weapon	bow to +1 enhancement (is this legit or do I need to sell & purchase anew?)
150	scroll	1 comprehend languages
5	Weapon	battle aspergillum
200	Alchemy	holy water x8
-4		sell morningstar

Total Cost: 4776		

I'm open to suggestions.

----------


## CasualViking

Well, any quarter-assed profesional enchanter will have a valet familair to buff his enchantment capacity to 2k per day.

----------


## u-b

> 2000	Weapon	bow to +1 enhancement





> Well, any quarter-assed profesional enchanter will have a valet familair to buff his enchantment capacity to 2k per day.


It is not _that_ ubiquitous because the limitation is often not the enhancement time and those people who need it, well, they _do_ have a busy schedule. Still, you can spend one point of pathfinder Prestige to get a reccomendation that would get your order made _today_.

----------


## u-b

> 750	Wand	1 CLW
> 750	Wand	1 Expeditious Retreat (+30 move)
> 150	Scroll	2 knock
> 150	Scroll	2 see invisiblility
> 150	Scroll	2 lesser restoration
> 150	Scroll	2 delay disease
> 150	Scroll	2 delay poison
> 175	Scroll	2 abeyance
> 2000	Weapon	bow to +1 enhancement (is this legit or do I need to sell & purchase anew?)
> ...


Consider it done as stated. Post incoming.

----------


## DrK

Good solid list of utility stuff that we need

----------


## u-b

The hydra is not really news (and Lebwen has told you). The news is that it is no longer timely fed...

----------


## CasualViking

Spicy Saturnalia, everyone!

----------


## Ghostfoot

Hope you've all had a nice time over the last few days. It's been good to unwind.

If we positioned ourselves on the beach (K7) we would be in range and have more reliable footing, right?

----------


## u-b

_Maybe_ barely in range. You do the math yourselves with diagonals 1.5 as normal, here's the map.

----------


## Spore

Is the stat block common knowledge? Shall I roll for Know (Arcana)? Because after the rebuild Adalbert cannot take 10 on knowledge checks anymore.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+13)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

> Is the stat block common knowledge?


Not quite, but a roll of 32 should give a solid idea.

----------


## CasualViking

Rakieth and Iris get the Lucky enhancement on their bows, which allows a 1/day free action reroll on a missed attack. Use it sooner rather than later.

----------


## CasualViking

Encouraging roar for +2/+2 works on ranged attacks too.

----------


## Erloas

That typo threw me off "You do not live to see how Adalbert's"

I was wondering if that was going to happen.  Nice shooting everyone

----------


## CasualViking

Rakieth and Iris still have _Lucky_ bows, and didn't expend the rerolls in the previous fight, but I will probably switch that around when my turn comes up.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bless probably still up too (5 minute duration)

----------


## DrK

Handy for bless so that would be an extra +1 on Rakieth's attack roll

----------


## u-b

Hm. Adalbert?

----------


## CasualViking

> Hm. Adalbert?


Spore hasn't posted anything on the site since the 21. Skipping ahead would be appropriate IMO.

----------


## Erloas

reflex save vs DC12 for blind

(1d20+6)[*22*]

----------


## Erloas

crit confirm
(1d20+9)[*25*]

I assume the hit can crit?  Not technically being a regular attack I'm not sure, since normally skills don't crit

----------


## Spore

> Hm. Adalbert?


You can safely bot/skip my turns, including using spell slots were appropriate. During the week, I do have work and newly found familial issues. I have to do an effort to summon myself here more often.

----------


## CasualViking

Krusk heals 2*4 points from hitting the enemy while Liz is using Spoils of War stance.

----------


## u-b

It is my turn, but you'll have to wait up to 24 hours. It's been a busy day.

----------


## u-b

Errr... Rakieth? I'd like to resolve your downfall.

----------


## DrK

Sorry, work was imploding this week so not been on the forum much
Reflex save (1d20+10)[*14*]

Edit:ouch

----------


## DrK

Acrobatics (1d20+13)[*31*] to reduce falling damage
Spike 1 (1d20+10)[*22*] dam (1d6+2)[*7*]
Spike 2 (1d20+10)[*24*] dam (1d6+2)[*4*]

10 ft less damage from the fall but hit by both spikes and at the bottom of a 40ft pit

----------


## CasualViking

Heal check: (1d20+12)[*23*]

I am assuming that this class ability is an "also", not an "instead".

*Improved Treatment (Ex)
*Starting at 2nd level, when the medic treats deadly wounds, the creature she treats recovers hit points and ability score damage as if it had rested for a full day and she no longer needs a healers kit to perform these actions.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sorry, I've been caught up with learning Roll20. I'm around but content to take a back seat for the next few days.

----------


## DrK

So winged demon boy caught unawares. Do we talk to him or begin with a savage sneak attack arrow to the back? Rakieth is happy with that as he has a pragmatic approach to morality

----------


## CasualViking

> So winged demon boy caught unawares. Do we talk to him or begin with a savage sneak attack arrow to the back? Rakieth is happy with that as he has a pragmatic approach to morality


Well, that's the joy of unclear rules of engagement  :Wink:

----------


## DrK

Given the hostility of everyone else down here and winged demon boys bad juju Im thinking of smack him around and ask questions later

----------


## Erloas

This will finally be the guy that would talk with us and help. 
If we actually had some good way to capture them, but I don't think we do.  I guess we shoot first, ask questions later

----------


## CasualViking

*initiative* - (1d20+1)[*11*]....

----------


## CasualViking

We all get a surprise round and the opportunity to beat initiative 10? Should I hold off on my full round to give the other players time, or just unload right away?

----------


## u-b

> We all get a surprise round and the opportunity to beat  initiative 10? Should I hold off on my full round to give the other players time, or just unload right away?


In fact, you are to beat initiative 9 (dex +2), but I decided I don't have to be that precise. Do the surprise round first, if only because the casters might do something fancy to buff someone or such.

----------


## Erloas

initiative
(1d20+6)[*16*]

surprise round I don't think I can do anything more than move forward, so the first round is the only one that much might happen.  I don't think there is anything preventing moving past and into the room

----------


## Spore

Lemme see (1d20+3)[*21*]

----------


## CasualViking

I can't dice syntax today...Lizuga deals (1d6+6)[*7*] force damage. Allies within 30' of BA31 get +2 [morale] to atk and dam for one round, y'all deal +2d6 damage against the devil guy, and you can heal 4 points if you hit him.

----------


## CasualViking

> I can't dice syntax today...Lizuga deals *attack* - (1d20+9)[*17*] force damage. Allies within 30' of BA31 get +2 [morale] to atk and dam for one round, y'all deal +2d6 damage against the devil guy, and you can heal 4 points if you hit him.



I just realized I can't do that. Can't use Sun's Gleam (ranged touch force damage) with Golden Lion strikes. I can take a spot 15' away and do a Piercing Strike with the hammer instead: *attack* - (1d20+9)[*17*], *piercing dam* - (1d12+7)[*19*].

Bonus damage only available if 17 hits.

----------


## u-b

I'll give Spore one extra day to do first round for Adalbert, then write for the guy.

----------


## Spore

I think I posted that Adalbert will move forward? Or are we in the first turn after surprise?

e: I'm an idiot, please excuse me.

----------


## Erloas

Given where Adalbert moved and mention of a half orc, I think he's actually casting on Krusk, not Rakieth?

----------


## Spore

Whoever would benefit from this. I would lie if I said I had no issue reading the small map.

----------


## DrK

> Given where Adalbert moved and mention of a half orc, I think he's actually casting on Krusk, not Rakieth?


yes I'd agree. Krusk would be a more logical target as a burly half orc than the lithe small elf.

----------


## CasualViking

Lizuga has done both surprise and first round.

----------


## u-b

Yeah, my turn now. Was planning to post in the evening, but it slipped. Let's see if I can make a post right away...

----------


## CasualViking

Rakieth already slipped ahead, so Lizuga is just going to recover maneuvers and wait for the screaming to start.

----------


## u-b

> ...and pushes the door open with her hand.


With her gauntlet? Or she takes those off?

----------


## CasualViking

> With her gauntlet? Or she takes those off?


Gauntlet, she doesn't read thassilonean

----------


## Spore

Half of why I designed Adalbert as a verbose scholar is that you can assume I readily translate everything you read as long as Adalbert has the language. And I specifically started as a Thassilonian scholar. But yes, the hint is very useful.

----------


## u-b

> Finally out of patience, the halfling removes his glove and touches the door in earnest. He closes his eyes and turns his body away as if expecting a magical explosion.


Still trying a lesser door, I suppose?

----------


## Spore

Yes, I do.

----------


## CasualViking

*lizuga reflex* - (1d20+2)[*19*].....................

----------


## DrK

Ah, a trap. Rakieth reflex save (1d20+10)[*29*] (includes +2 for trapfinding) 
- Hope I save or I'm straight to -Ve hps.

----------


## Spore

Reflex (1d20+5)[*10*]

----------


## Spore

Rolling a few attempts at stabilization. (5d20)[*69*] starting with -7, -8 and so on. DC is 10.

----------


## Spore

I should have used the other roll command (5d20)[*12*][*11*][*10*][*2*][*2*](37)

That looks like an active dying halfling right there.

----------


## CasualViking

Does the trap count as an "encounter"+ 

If not, Lizuga will take a move action, then a standard to perform First Aid: *Heal* - (1d20+11)[*16*]

----------


## CasualViking

Then, a full round action to Treat Deadly Wounds: *Heal* - (1d20+11)[*31*] - that heals 19 HP.

----------


## Erloas

So I would have looked through the rooms, so I guess I'll just roll 50/50 on if I was in the hallway or in a side room

(1d100)[*10*] 1-50 in hallway, 51-100 in a side room

(1d20+6)[*26*] reflex if needed

----------


## Ghostfoot

I'm back from 'Covid in the house' part 2....catching up on games, but here.

----------


## Ghostfoot

In time for a likely lethal trap it seems...

Ref (1d20+6)[*18*]

Edit: Which misses by 1 and puts Iris on -10hp and dead by my count  :Small Eek: .

Which, though a sad end for Iris, is probably fair timing for me given the IRL stuff I have had going on over the last couple of months.

----------


## u-b

> Edit: Which misses by 1 and puts Iris on -10hp and dead by my count .


Whoops. Well, unless Iris was covering the large hall with the flame (a reasonable assumption as she did nothing else) and thus had at least some cover there in the doorway...

----------


## DrK

AH! Oh no. This dungeon claims yet more victims. I'll hold off posting IC until we establish whats happened with poor Iris

----------


## CasualViking

Lizuga doesn't have a "breath of life" type effect.

----------


## Spore

To be perfectly fair - I am not taking the piss out of you, Ghost - I am genuinely surprised a Con 8 adventurer lived as long as she did! But to solve the dilemma of Schrödinger's cover bonus?

I say Ghost decides whether Iris stands where she survives to continue the game, or take the death to bow out gracefully from this game.

----------


## Ghostfoot

kk, on reflection here's what I propose:

I can probably post 2/ week at the moment. More if it's just combat crunch but waxing on in social situations takes time for me. So u-b and everyone else would need to be comfortable with that.

That being the case let's keep Iris alive, and revisit how it's going when we next get to a town/ base. So a +4 cover bonus for half damage?

I am enjoying the game but I don't want to be a drag for you folk.




> To be perfectly fair - I am not taking the piss out of you, Ghost - I am genuinely surprised a Con 8 adventurer lived as long as she did! But to solve the dilemma of Schrödinger's cover bonus?


Well, she's not built for the front lines. 10d6 to the face will do it.

u-b, if it's allowed I will retrain her hp next time we level (gods willing)?. I really hate shopping for equipment anyway so that would be an easy use of gp for me.

.......................

Let me know what you guys think

----------


## u-b

> I can probably post 2/ week at the moment.


That should be about enough. I'd rather keep Iris on board.




> So a +4 cover bonus for half damage?


It's +2 to reflex, but enough anyway. Go ahead and post it IC.




> u-b, if it's allowed I will retrain her hp next time we level (gods willing)?. I really hate shopping for equipment anyway so that would be an easy use of gp for me.


I'm not _quite_ sure about the availability of free time, but will let Iris try to persuade the others to take a time off (it is free time for either everyone or no one, no point in leaving Iris in training while people busy themselves for a few years of play). I see no particular problems with the plot line and I will allow the mechanics for this particular case.

----------


## Spore

> Well, she's not built for the front lines. 10d6 to the face will do it.


By the way, did you insinuate some roleplaying hook with that? Adalbert's low wisdom was attributed to mechanics (and his happy go lucky attitude). I hope Iris has no wasting disease in the background that her backstory hinges on.

I can get behind her being just delicate, because that is also a trait Shelyn would support.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> By the way, did you insinuate some roleplaying hook with that? Adalbert's low wisdom was attributed to mechanics (and his happy go lucky attitude). I hope Iris has no wasting disease in the background that her backstory hinges on.
> 
> I can get behind her being just delicate, because that is also a trait Shelyn would support.


Nothing special. I tend to view hitpoints as an abstraction of luck (ie they represent a pool of 'minor scratches' up until the last hp).

Con/ Fort-wise I guess she is portrayed as somewhat 'bookish/ studious/ contemplative'. A city-dweller rather than an endurance runner. But no wasting disease (yet.... :Small Eek: )




> Hopefully get some hits from wand (1d8+1)[4](1d8+1)[8](1d8+1)[7](1d8+1)[4] (Need 15Hps)


Done

----------


## u-b

> Take 20 on Searching for secret doors around the area of these small rooms. = 31 to search for trapdoors


Let's see how long this is going to take... There is about 90 squares worth of walls _(err, not the most correct phrasing; 90 squares in total, and each has at least one wall somewhere; I'll count by taking 20 you search every surface facing that square, not just fro trapdoors, but for all kinds of hidden passages)_. 20 rounds each, 6 seconds per round. About 3 hours. What everyone else do in that time?

----------


## CasualViking

> Let's see how long this is going to take... There is about 90 squares worth of walls _(err, not the most correct phrasing; 90 squares in total, and each has at least one wall somewhere; I'll count by taking 20 you search every surface facing that square, not just fro trapdoors, but for all kinds of hidden passages)_. 20 rounds each, 6 seconds per round. About 3 hours. What everyone else do in that time?


There is still one untested, obvious wall for Lizuga to put her Thassilonean hand on, right? 

Meanwhile, Lizuga is going to to a Treat Deadly Wounds on herself, taking the entire hour to do so. Anyone want to assist?  *Heal* - (1d20+11)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

> There is still one untested, obvious wall for Lizuga to put her Thassilonean hand on, right?


Right. This would not take long, so your choice of whan exactly to do that, but I'd like said timing known.

Upd: no sooner than an hour? I'll go ahead and write all those detect magics on all of the stuff, assuming neither Adalbert nor Krusk have objections.

----------


## CasualViking

Arh, a few hours is fine. AFAICT, the 1/day on Treat Deadly Wounds is for successful checks, So I'll spend another hour on that. *heal* - (1d20+11)[*19*]

----------


## u-b

Okay, let's call it two hours worth of actions. Rakieth is still searching? Anyone helping Lizuga? Where is everyone else and what are you doin in that time?

----------


## Ghostfoot

Well, I have a scroll of _knock_ that might be well-used here if we've found a troublesome door. As long as it's not arcane-locked and resets behind us...but I guess that's what the hammer is for.

----------


## Spore

Engineering to see if the temple crumbles if she bashes the door (1d20+8)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

I know it's my turn and I'll write hopefully tomorrow. Was building a character. GURPS, so you know how it is. Done now and will give you my top priority.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I know it's my turn and I'll write hopefully tomorrow. Was building a character. GURPS, so you know how it is. Done now and will give you my top priority.


yeah character building is such a time sink...days go by

----------


## DrK

Rakieth will be by the strange blue square in the adjoining room V34
Init (1d20+7)[*20*]

Know (1d20)[*11*] +9/10 for dungeoneering or arcana + (1d6)[*3*] inspiration

Edit: well  guess the weird multi weapon wielding worm thing goes first

----------


## Spore

ID the monster: (1d20+8)[*24*] (+13 if Arcana)
Initiative: (1d20+3)[*22*]

----------


## CasualViking

Lizuga in W44. *init* - (1d20+2)[*8*]. 

That thing is _terrifying._

----------


## Ghostfoot

W35 I guess for Iris

Initiative (1d20+7)[*16*]

----------


## CasualViking

Okay, so, this is going to need a bit of GM adjudication. 

Lizuga _intends_ to do the following: 
*Swift action - Triage: Move to W41, Krusk gets Fast Healing 4 for 1 minute.
*Full Round: Triage, move to W36, Iris (being presumably "an adjacent ally") gets Fast Healing 4 for 1 minute.
**Continuing to move through Iris' space, granting fast healing to Rakieth as well and ending her move at X35.
**Alternately, seeing a hostile Iris, move V35-W34 granting Fast healing to Rakieth. 
**Alternatively, if she realizes after healing Krusk that Rakieth and Iris are both not allies *sense motive* - (1d20+10)[*19*], simply double move to X35

----------


## Ghostfoot

Save vs Confusion Will DC18 (1d20+7)[*24*]

----------


## DrK

Will Save Vs the confusion (1d20+4)[*9*] 
(1d100)[*22*]

----------


## u-b

> Okay, so, this is going to need a bit of GM adjudication. 
> 
> Lizuga _intends_ to do the following: 
> *Swift action - Triage: Move to W41, Krusk gets Fast Healing 4 for 1 minute.
> *Full Round: Triage, move to W36, Iris (being presumably "an adjacent ally") gets Fast Healing 4 for 1 minute.
> **Continuing to move through Iris' space, granting fast healing to Rakieth as well and ending her move at X35.
> **Alternately, seeing a hostile Iris, move V35-W34 granting Fast healing to Rakieth. 
> **Alternatively, if she realizes after healing Krusk that Rakieth and Iris are both not allies [roll0], simply double move to X35


That's fine.

----------


## u-b

> Adoration: immediate sanctuary (Will DC15) on any AoO from Rakeith or elsewhere


I think Rakeith has to take this AoO, as per _Confusion_.

----------


## Spore

(1d20+4)[*8*] praaaay.

----------


## Spore

Oh, the Trush saves too? (1d20+8)[*21*]

----------


## u-b

> With anger flaring in his eyes, Adalbert tries to grip his bird familiar and starts strangling it.


The spell says a familiar counts as part of "self", also, Adalbert does not automatically attack the nearest creature this turn, instead, use the roll (1d100)[*26*] on the table.

_Result: Adalbert babbles incoherently._

----------


## Erloas

Sorry I haven't been posting much lately.  Lots of things going on, I've been following the game, but only on my phone which isn't great for posting from and there wasn't a lot that Krusk's skillset really lent that much to.
It looks like confusion doesn't really make anyone directly hostile, so I can move through our party as normal.

----------


## Spore

> The spell says a familiar counts as part of "self", also, Adalbert does not automatically attack the nearest creature this turn, instead, use the roll [roll0] on the table.
> 
> _Result: Adalbert babbles incoherently._


I swear my reading skills suffered a lot in the last years. Sorry. But I think yelling about the betrayal of the Thrush is still confused.

----------


## CasualViking

Lizuga does have her reach weapon out, so the monster stepped to the east. I just doublle checked for this action, and she doesn't need to touch for Triage, it triggers on being adjacent. 

*will save* - (1d20+7)[*16*]

----------


## CasualViking

Whooo boy.... so, table variation. I'm used to "attack nearest" means you fight _hard_, like you would against a challenging enemy. Others prefer to put in a decent, friday afternoon sort of effort. 

In favor of the party, I would like to point out that casting Confusion on an already confused target should trigger the "attack whoever attacked me last" reaction.

----------


## Erloas

Will save
(1d20+4)[*22*]

----------


## Spore

I am used to playing 5e where control effects have a repeating save of once a turn but I recall Confusion being so powerful because it is save or suck on an area for only ONE save.

so (1d100)[*68*]

How am I dealing 1d8-1 damage to myself with a BOOK in my hands?  :Small Eek:

----------


## u-b

> How am I dealing 1d8-1 damage to myself with a BOOK in my hands?


Well, apparently, you slam it into your face for being a bit careless picking it up?  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## DrK

rakieth round 2 (1d100)[*20*]

EDIT: Well lets make the most of this.

----------


## CasualViking

I could have done more against Krusk, but I figure a 5' step towards other enemies (Worm, Rakieth) wouldn't be in Lizuga's best interest, so shee chooses the shild bash instead.

----------


## DrK

Its all chaos as we start hitting each other now.... Damn the confusion!

----------


## u-b

I'll wait for Krusk's actions for a day or two more. By the way, Lizuga's shield bash is successfully countered.

----------


## Erloas

I'm not sure exactly what this is, but if this confusion keeps up for any length of time we're going to go down quickly.  I'm not even sure we have the ability to run away, with most of us confused

----------


## CasualViking

Lizuga is committed to attacking Krusk (until my next turn at least), so AoO as he moves by: 

*Shield bash* - (1d20+7)[*10*], *damage* - (1d4+4)[*6*]

----------


## Erloas

Will save
(1d20+4)[*24*]

and because I'll likely need it, % for confusion
(1d100)[*82*]

Just to see, shouldn't I get an AOO as it casts because I have a reach of 10 for AOO with the stance.  Potentially even another one as it levitates up, but not sure how the range would work on that. (stance also grants an additional AOO per turn)

----------


## Ghostfoot

I am glad I was unconscious that last round...too embarrassing to have witnesses to that :-/

Is Iris now conscious? 
And Lizuga is hostile + adjacent to Iris?

----------


## u-b

> Is Iris now conscious? 
> And Lizuga is hostile + adjacent to Iris?


Iris is conscious, but her choice if she makes that obvious to the observers. Lizuga is adjacent and _might_ be hostile (she'll have to roll).

----------


## u-b

> Just to see, shouldn't I get an AOO as it casts because I have a reach of 10 for AOO with the stance. Potentially even another one as it levitates up, but not sure how the range would work on that. (stance also grants an additional AOO per turn)[/COLOR]


I assume your extra reach is not obvious to the observers? If it's not obvious, yes you get up to two AoOs (one, if the thing fails its spellcasting). If it is obvious, it'll cast defensivaly, so you'll have at most one.

----------


## CasualViking

Lizuga is confused, but not actively hostile to anyone right this moment. Not even Krusk. *confusion* - (1d100)[*48*]

----------


## Erloas

From the description of the stance: This stance allows the disciple of the Iron Tortoise greater offensive ability while still remaining on the defensive, protecting himself and his allies. By positioning his footwork to allow for fast lunges and withdrawal, the reach of the martial disciple increases to meet his foes as they try to evade him and he stands imposing, impassable.

So it might be obvious to a trained dualist, but not obvious like becoming bigger or weapon being magically enhanced or the like.

AOO 1
(1d20+8)[*9*]
[roll]2d4+4[/rol
AOO 2 if it's needed
(1d20+8)[*10*]
(2d4+4)[*7*]

These are both standard attacks, +5 BAB, +1 weapon, +2str.  The boost ended at the end of my turn, I don't think I have any other bonuses, flanks, etc.

Well I guess those rolls make up for my good will saves...

----------


## Spore

(1d100)[*80*]

Lets just see what insanity awaits.

----------


## DrK

And the confusion continues (1d100)[*39*]

----------


## u-b

> (1d100)[80]





> Casting Protection from Evil on Lizuga, hopefully allowing her another save vs. Confusion.


I don't think this number has that effect...

----------


## Ghostfoot

Oh snap, I didn't see we were _both_ trying to cast the same spell on Lizuga  :Small Red Face:

----------


## Spore

> Oh snap, I didn't see we were _both_ trying to cast the same spell on Lizuga


It is fine, I go and the ****ing demon thing instead of her.

But question, does "attack" at least allow casting an offensive spell?

----------


## u-b

> But question, does "attack" at least allow casting an offensive spell?


Not sure, but I'll let you.

----------


## DrK

Some quiet babbling from Rakeith, hopefully it'll die before long as he's down to 9hp!

----------


## Spore

Then Adalbert shall cast Scorching Ray:

(1d20+6)[*10*] ranged touch
(4d6+14)[*29*] fire damage (+4 Blood Havoc, +8 Crossblood, +2 Intense Spells)
(1d20+5)[*23*] SR check (please dont have SR, +1 CL from Outlander)

----------


## u-b

> shoots a flaming ray at the beast


"The beast", you say... so be it. It's toast, but you'll have to use at least the same spell next time you target the party...

----------


## Spore

> "The beast", you say... so be it. It's toast, but you'll have to use at least the same spell next time you target the party...


I have no Scorching Ray left. Flaming Sphere or Fire attuned Ray of Frost I can do.

----------


## CasualViking

Does Iris' spell grant Lizuga a new save against the Confusion?

----------


## DrK

so here is 3 rounds of confusion (3d100)[*27*][*16*][*70*](113)

----------


## DrK

Babble, act nromally which would be to step away from people and hide in the shadows (1d20+14)[*29*] and then smash my head off a rock (1d8+1)[*7*]

OUCH: 2 hps left

----------


## u-b

> Does Iris' spell grant Lizuga a new save against the Confusion?


It does, so you'll have to roll it, including the bonuses the spell grants. UPD: I don't track how many concurrent confusions everybody is having (there were up to two), but roll two saves if and when it's applicable.

----------


## Spore

> so here is 3 rounds of confusion [snip]


We do that now? Okay. (3d100)[*25*][*48*][*75*](148)

----------


## CasualViking

Will save from PfE: (1d20+11)[*12*]
+8 base, -1 negative level, +2 enhancement, +2 morale

OH FOR F*S SAKE

----------


## CasualViking

here we go (3d100)[*153*]

----------


## CasualViking

...that's not actually on the table. (1d100)[*2*],(1d100)[*70*],(1d100)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

Well, lucky there. It seems everybody comes to their senses alive.  :Small Wink:

----------


## CasualViking

No need for a healing wand, Lizuga took care of Iris in #475.

----------


## DrK

Oddly Rakieth has no spellcraft, so Adalbert will have to ID the magic items

----------


## Ghostfoot

> No need for a healing wand, Lizuga took care of Iris in #475.


Nice - thanks I missed that one :-)

----------


## u-b

> Also would I be able to destroy the summoning pentagram using Shatter? The spell talks about 10 pounds per caster level which could ruin 2-3 floor tiles, but I am not sure if the floor is not made of thicker materials (such as marble slabs).


Seems highly unlikely even if it wasn't magical. It is an overall solid construction, so any possible vibrations or what not would dissipate in the surrounding stone. With a magical object - no way.

----------


## Spore

> Seems highly unlikely even if it wasn't magical. It is an overall solid construction, so any possible vibrations or what not would dissipate in the surrounding stone. With a magical object - no way.


I see. Most fiction makes summoning circles incredibly fallible for disruption (including Pathfinder's predecessor AD&D). So is this a circle engraved into the ground? Or is it "magical" in the sense that it carries the hardness qualities magical weapons and armor add to to their material?

----------


## u-b

> I see. Most fiction makes summoning circles incredibly fallible for disruption (including Pathfinder's predecessor AD&D). So is this a circle engraved into the ground? Or is it "magical" in the sense that it carries the hardness qualities magical weapons and armor add to to their material?


Not sure if it has hardness beyond that natural of the stone, but this pentagram is surely well-enchanted and it's built into the floor from the very beginning. It's not drawn on the floor, not it is some thin mosaic. You are not sure how thick is the stone, but it is, like, granite of different colors for this whole floor.

----------


## Ghostfoot

history (1d20+5)[*23*]
scribe (1d20+7)[*23*]
engraving (1d20+5)[*6*]

not looking to spend more than 5 mins reading the book at the moment - really just want to determine the nature of the contents, to read later if necessary

----------


## DrK

Wow, a book of +2 (inherent) INT is an amazing find!

----------


## Spore

> Wow, a book of +2 (inherent) INT is an amazing find!


While 55k would sideline Adalbert's loot share for a hecking long time, an instant +2 Int is awesome, and besides a rod of extend spell for some buffs there is nothing a wizard truly needs except the odd scroll. Are you willing to allow Adalbert to read the book?

Or do you want to sell it for a fair price to upgrade everyone to magic weapons and armor?

----------


## u-b

The book is an artifact, it's not one-shot. Read it full-time for 30-INT days (not necessarily consecutive) to take full effect. It would take some downtime, but _everyone_ can read it.

An intersting twist is that you have to declare it to your employer and while I'm not sure about its price, people have been cetrainly killed for less.  :Small Amused:

----------


## Spore

> The book is an artifact, it's not one-shot. Read it full-time for 30-INT days (not necessarily consecutive) to take full effect. It would take some downtime, but _everyone_ can read it.
> 
> An intersting twist is that you have to declare it to your employer and while I'm not sure about its price, people have been cetrainly killed for less.


Only if we go by the rules.

----------


## Erloas

I suppose there would be issues with concurrent reading of the book, like if we read and talked about it together as we were going?  
I'm not sure who else is Int based, Warders are, and of course everyone could use the extra skill points but weeks worth of downtime should be worth something.  There is no reason we can't sell it, or... well maybe have to give it to our benefactors, after we've personally put it to use.

----------


## u-b

The book has no visible aura, but it _is_ pretty much magical. If you just hear the book read aloud, you will know _about_ the unusual ways those monsters think, but you won't be able to _do_ it like them. Sitting together will likely also not work. You could read in shifts, I guess. Two shifts per day seems reasonable if you stay comfortably put somewhere.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I totally missed the fact that both of the books are in perfect Thassilonian, so Iris should have had some help examining the first book. Anyway, now you know.


I have a scroll of _comprehend languages_ I can tick off, if you would like?

----------


## u-b

> I have a scroll of _comprehend languages_ I can tick off, if you would like?


Yeah, mark it used.

----------


## CasualViking

I'm pretty sure there's an eastern exit in K13, something to do with the dais and the fire.

----------


## u-b

Anything in particular the people are waiting for?

----------


## DrK

Heading back to the crucible room and exploring the other door

----------


## Ghostfoot

I have taken tomorrow off work for a TTRPG day.

Will be doing catchup (all games) & discovery (new things)  :Small Smile:

----------


## Spore

> Anything in particular the people are waiting for?


No. We are just bad at puzzles as you have seen. And for my part I am scared as piss at activating another trap.

----------


## CasualViking

*perception* - (1d20+10)[*27*] Ooh, succes!!

----------


## u-b

> Ooh, succes!!


Well, that's certainly not what you have expected...  :Small Amused:

----------


## Ghostfoot

> And for my part I am scared as piss at activating another trap.


^^ Definitely this ^^

----------


## Erloas

(1d20+5)[*16*] perception

that's probably not enough with any range penalty.  We do see him as he teleports away again, I assume?

----------


## u-b

> that's probably not enough with any range penalty.  We do see him as he teleports away again, I assume?


Rakieth certainly sees him out. The rest of you probably not. But you do _hear_ him out (that is, the now-recognizable verbal component).

----------


## CasualViking

DC 22 by my count, let's see *perception* - (1d20+10)[*12*]

----------


## Spore

Looking Power! (1d20+9)[*19*]

How are you getting DC 22? There is no closed door in the way. 15 + 2 for distance. Are you counting the pedestal as breaking LoS for +5?

----------


## u-b

> perception (1d20+9)[*28*] + (1d6)[*6*]


You've noticed where he went.

----------


## CasualViking

Masterful negotiation from Lizuga  :Elan: .

----------


## CasualViking

Krusk received fast healing in post #475, and should be at hull HP by my reckoning.

----------


## Erloas

There was a bit of conditionality in that post in OOC I thought so I wasn't sure if it happened.

----------


## CasualViking

> There was a bit of conditionality in that post in OOC I thought so I wasn't sure if it happened.


Nope, you're healed, Erloas was the stepping stone I needed to heak in order to be able to reach the others in one turn.

----------


## Spore

This is the point where I cast Protection from Evil on Lizuga and we laugh and laugh and laugh.

----------


## CasualViking

With Reach and Combat Reflexes, Lizuga should get AoOs on the beast-demons. 

*ax40* - (1d20+7)[*24*], *dam* - (1d12+5)[*16*]
*ay40* *ax40* - (1d20+7)[*26*], *dam* - (1d12+5)[*15*]

Do I notice any damage reduction from that?

----------


## u-b

> Do I notice any damage reduction from that?


Yes, DR 5. Could have been expected.

----------


## CasualViking

Krush and Rakieth gain the ability to pierce DR while within 35' of Lizuga. 

I assumed that Adelbert would end in AZ40.

----------


## DrK

> With Reach and Combat Reflexes, Lizuga should get AoOs on the beast-demons. 
> 
> [roll0], [roll1]
> *ay40* [roll2], [roll3]
> 
> Do I notice any damage reduction from that?


Wow, that is some brutal AoO!

----------


## Erloas

I should be able to do up to 5 AOO a round, I get Combat Reflexes as a bonus feat from the Defensive Focus class skill, using int (+4) instead of dex.  I missed noting the bonus feat on my sheet but added it now.

If there is some other reason I don't get AOO against both, then just the first one
AOO 1 vs more damaged demon
Attack: (1d20+8)[*28*]
Damage (2d4+4)[*11*]

AOO 2
Attack: (1d20+8)[*12*]
Damage (2d4+4)[*9*]

I also forgot about Armiger's Mark, so if I do at least 1 damage to either, they get marked.  The mark would allow me to force them to attack me or take a -4 to hit against anyone else.

----------


## Erloas

double post, but need to confirm the crit
AOO 1 crit confirm
Attack: (1d20+8)[*18*]

----------


## Erloas

(1d20+4)[*22*] will vs dc18

I've been very lucky with will saves with Krusk so far...

----------


## CasualViking

Do the fliers _actually_ manage to bite Lizuga, or are they evil summoned creatures, kept at bay by Protection from Evil? They actually manage, because I foolishly voided the protection by taking those AoO. That was...._me just playing my character's limited knowledge, done on purpose_ *shifty eyes*

----------


## Ghostfoot

Thanks for botting Iris

Reading it through it looks like she's up to date with actions, so I will wait until her next turn rolls around.

----------


## Erloas

I'm pretty sure grapple can't be done as an AOO?  I know some of the combat maneuvers can but I don't think grapple can be done in the place of an attack?

----------


## u-b

> I'm pretty sure grapple can't be done as an AOO?  I know some of the combat maneuvers can but I don't think grapple can be done in the place of an attack?


Yeah, no grapple. But you can trip him or something. Probably does you no good.

----------


## DrK

THreat on the bow 
to confirm (1d20+9)[*12*] total damage (2d6+6)[*17*]

----------


## Spore

In case my idea wasn't clear from the RP. I want to cast Resist Energy (Fire) on Lizuga and then possibly include her in some of my AoE spells, namely Burning Hands. The spell deals a minimum of 20 damage (5d4+15), so 10 damage to her, but seeing as she is a healer... At wizard caster level 7 this strategy becomes more viable but by then my spell of choice is fireball for an average of 45 damage (7d6+21), both of which are kind of unhealthy.

----------


## u-b

Speaking of levels. I've just done the math, and counting half the xp for the guy you have chased away twice, you hit 15036 xp on fast track. As usual, level up now, all the stuff is up, but the slots etc. are not prepared / not ready.

----------


## DrK

> In case my idea wasn't clear from the RP. I want to cast Resist Energy (Fire) on Lizuga and then possibly include her in some of my AoE spells, namely Burning Hands. The spell deals a minimum of 20 damage (5d4+15), so 10 damage to her, but seeing as she is a healer... At wizard caster level 7 this strategy becomes more viable but by then my spell of choice is fireball for an average of 45 damage (7d6+21), both of which are kind of unhealthy.


Nice!




> Speaking of levels. I've just done the math, and counting half the xp for the guy you have chased away twice, you hit 15036 xp on fast track. As usual, level up now, all the stuff is up, but the slots etc. are not prepared / not ready.


Amazing  :Small Smile: 
6 was a good level. Some passive skills boosts, BAB and save bumps and 2 additional level 3 strikes/boosts.

----------


## Spore

Are you kidding me? Rolled a 2 on knowledge... I kinda miss the fact I could take 10 on knowledge back as a bard. Oh well, poor me will have to make due with a Fireball to topple the damn temple I guess. :D

Oh, and I need to add in an oracle curse into my RP now. I say Powerless Prophecy (unable to act in surprise rounds and be staggered in the first round each combat) is a decent curse for someone who saw two friends get killed.

Also can we do fractional BAB so I get +3 BAB from two half BAB classes? Would a spell that enchants weapons (i.e. Flame Arrow) get the bonus from Draconic bloodlines and Blood Havoc (plus 1 damage per die rolled of any *cast* spell). Technically the spell has been cast, just not when the damage happens. Buffing Iris' arrows with 1d6+2 is very much better than 1d6, even if we are facing fire resistant demons right now.

And may I prepare Fireball(s) with my Wizard ability (1 min per spell slot) right now after levelling up, or are the slots just noted virtually on the sheet?

----------


## u-b

1. Yes to fractional BAB.
2. I rule that Blood Havoc and such only apply to spells that directly "deal damage".
3. The new slots is not available for use until after long rest.

----------


## Spore

Alright. May I switch Enlarge for Secluded Grimoire on the Sorcerer side? Enlarge is a very clunky spell.

----------


## u-b

> Alright. May I switch Enlarge for Secluded Grimoire on the Sorcerer side?


Okay, no objectons.

----------


## CasualViking

So, level 6: 
Saves and attack bonus. My new maneuver is a strike that lets me attack in a 15' line. Healing abilities take a leap forward - Treat Deadly Wounds now heals 5 points/HD, and Spoils of WAr stance improves. With Improved Recovering Touch, I can get rid of most short-term status effects. 

I would like to change one of my Medic's Expertises - the one that heals ability damage. It has prety much been superceded by other abilities.

----------


## Erloas

I'll try to get updated soon. The big one that I always forget in practice is my Aegis, which is now 20ft and gives everyone else a +2 to AC and Will saves. 
Clad in Steel reduces my armor check penalty and increases max Dex, but need more Dex before it matters much.

----------


## Erloas

My character is updated for 6, except that I can swap one maneuver for a new one and I'm not sure which way to go.

In roughly the order I'm thinking of strength:
Intruder's End (counter)- 20ft area where I threaten all squares, teleporting to do an AOO and then teleporting back
Unfettered movement (stance) - +10 movement and +4 AC vs AOO
Swallow your Fears (counter) - any ally (60ft) +4 to save vs mind affecting plus bonus temp HPs
Binding Fetters (boost) - if hit curses enemy so they teleport back to me if they move
Burnished Shield (counter)- use counter attack to negate a spell targeting me

So the stance would get the most general use, but it is primarily offensive.  We've been hit by quite a bit of mind affecting magic lately, so that might be a solid choice.  Binding Fetters would have came in useful a few times lately, but I'm not sure it would have been decisive in general.  
The AOO one is a strong option too, and would be useful in a lot of situations and fits the general theme of the build.  I think it might also mostly make the binding fetters most a moot point because anyone trying to move to attack others or just run would take a few AOOs in the process.

It's mostly the age old question of protection vs offense and what's the best way for a tank to actually protect.

----------


## CasualViking

> My character is updated for 6, except that I can swap one maneuver for a new one and I'm not sure which way to go.
> 
> In roughly the order I'm thinking of strength:
> Intruder's End (counter)- 20ft area where I threaten all squares, teleporting to do an AOO and then teleporting back
> Unfettered movement (stance) - +10 movement and +4 AC vs AOO
> Swallow your Fears (counter) - any ally (60ft) +4 to save vs mind affecting plus bonus temp HPs
> Binding Fetters (boost) - if hit curses enemy so they teleport back to me if they move
> Burnished Shield (counter)- use counter attack to negate a spell targeting me


Well, you can't retrain a maneuver into a stance, so that's one less choice to make. Personally, I like Binding Fetters.

----------


## DrK

I would go with Blinding Fetters which is handy for control Or the burnished shield which is nice and defensive for you

----------


## Erloas

Without any real way to track the demon or even infer his location based on anything more than the actions of those that can see him, Krusk is just going to guard the door until something changes.

----------


## DrK

Have to confess, from the descriptions I'ma little lost. @ U-B would you be able to show us a map of the rooms we are in and what doors we have found? 
Apologies

----------


## Spore

> Have to confess, from the descriptions I'ma little lost. @ U-B would you be able to show us a map of the rooms we are in and what doors we have found? 
> Apologies


I am kinda lost for 2 months now. I hoped you guys knew what was going on. If you tried to confuse us ingame and out, you succeeded, ub.  :Small Smile:

----------


## u-b

I have only this to tell you. Go ahead and take 20 on whatever you want.

----------


## Spore

So do we just ignore the distraction and move into the stairs of K14?

----------


## u-b

Past the solid stone block, yes. Up to you how you do it.

----------


## Spore

Which one are we talking here? (hardness, HP, break DC btw)

And could I use my shatter spells to create a "weakness" in the wall to speed up bringing it down if we go the "use a hammer until it breaks" method? It is one object up to 40 lbs, which could target a few bricks at least.

----------


## u-b

It's solid stone and you are not sure how thick it is. Tapping it to hear how it sounds suggests _at least_ 3 feet. The whole thing is one solid object and weights helluva lot.

----------


## DrK

And with the perception check earlier Rakieth couldn't find any mechanism to physically open the door?

----------


## u-b

Mechanism? Not as such. If there is one, it's well-hidden. You only got this.

----------


## u-b

> Do we still have the amulet that lets people scry on us? Maybe that is linked to this whole charade somehow.


I haven't been tracking the fate of the amulet and cannot remember what has happened to it, but being scryed upon should shine on _Detect Magic_, so is fairly easy to check. So far you have not noticed it.

----------


## Erloas

Ok, who wants to kiss the feet of the mural?

----------


## DrK

> Ok, who wants to kiss the feet of the mural?


Maybe try just kneeling and wiping the feet or searching for a big toe to pull on?

Rakieth perception (1d20+11)[*22*] + (1d6)[*1*]

----------


## u-b

Nope. No such toe.

----------


## Erloas

I have a silk rope, we'll need a second one too if I'm going to reach the boats and stay tied off.  I'll remove my armor and backpack before I swim, but I'll wait to see if anyone else comes up with some other idea or actions before I start.

(1d20+7)[*10*] swimming, no ACP with armor removed

----------


## Spore

I can send my familiar to maybe find the witch to help. If i gauge her personality right, she is the kind of woman to reluctantly help. Short of that, didn't we have a boat token somewhere? Or did I dream that?

----------


## Erloas

I'm not sure if it will make much of a difference, but I was planning on keeping my handaxe with me for the swim but forgot to specifically say that when dropping my backpack and armor.

I'll wait before posting in case anyone has a better idea than "hit guy with stick" again.

----------


## CasualViking

Well, I can't hit him from this range.

----------


## Spore

I'm just straight going over there and try to kill him with my shocking grasp. Say, would Adalbert know if this demon man is immune to electricity like many demons? Or is he just an exaggerated tiefling (i.e. half demon)?

----------


## u-b

> He drops his bag, and climbs down the rope.





> I'm just straight going over there and try to kill him with my shocking grasp. Say, would Adalbert know if this demon man is immune to electricity like many demons? Or is he just an exaggerated tiefling (i.e. half demon)?


Well, there is not much "down" to climb. The rope is mostly horizontal along the surface of the water with Krusk still attached to the far end. The rope might help you swim in his direction, but you still have to make the (easy) swimming roll, and it still some time until you get to the beach where the action is.

----------


## u-b

> He drops his bag, and climbs down the rope.


There is not much of a rope to climb "down", but you can get to the beach without swim checks at 20 feet per round _if Krusk remains attached_.

----------


## Erloas

(1d20+7)[*10*]+5 normally, +2 for Lizuga.  
We've beat him twice and it's not actually much of a surprise he jumped over, but not sure.

Well I had to fail one eventually.

Sorry it took so long to post, wasn't really sure which what to do, and in the last bit over a month I've been from Germany to Hawaii and 5 states between.

----------


## DrK

Do we have a map of the area we are in? Just not sure how far away we are from the boats?

----------


## u-b

> Do we have a map of the area we are in? Just not sure how far away we are from the boats?


Well, yes. I am not marking anyone in there, but if you want to five the guy a close-up fight, I can do.

----------


## Spore

(1d20+13)[*19*] vs Suggestion. I assume I can see the spell effect somehow?

----------


## DrK

Rakieth will stay still for a while covering Lizuga with his bow as she heads towards L3

----------


## Ghostfoot

If I understand correctly:

The demon-man is on/ near the northern beach, directly north of L2. With the boats.Krusk is most of the way towards the demon-man, swimming.Lizuga is starting to swim towards Krusk & demon-man (maybe to get us a boat)The rest of the party are at L1


Iris will follow Rakieth's lead & continue to cover the situation with her bow too.

----------


## u-b

1. Directly north of L2 with _two_ boats. The third is empty on the water SW of L2.
2. Krusk is already on the beach, but still with a rope attached to him, which people use, so detaching would leave them midway.
3. Yep, just not so much swim as to pull herself along the rope.
4. Yep.

----------


## Spore

There is a reason I pivoted to Secluded Grimoire for my spellbook. The mundane stuff is ruined unless you allow Mending and Prestidigitation to work in concert to redo the damage.

----------


## u-b

Oh, then it's perfectly fine.

UPD: Mending won't do (no thing is actually "broken" - the ink is relocated from here to there, but no simple magic can tell where it should be).

----------


## u-b

It's been some time, so I'm asking...
1. Anyone discusses anything with Krusk?
2. Do you proceed wherever it leads to west-southwest or investigate L3?

----------


## CasualViking

> It's been some time, so I'm asking...
> 1. Anyone discusses anything with Krusk?
> 2. Do you proceed wherever it leads to west-southwest or investigate L3?


He who posts, calls the tune. And we proceed.

----------


## Spore

Blank Knowledge roll because I have no clue what this is (aberration, demon or undead, so dungeoneering, planes or religion) : (1d20)[*17*]

----------


## u-b

> Blank Knowledge roll because I have no clue what this is (aberration, demon or undead, so dungeoneering, planes or religion) : [roll0]


*Spoiler: Adalbert*
Show

This is a Ghoul Bat (Skaveling). Not a common thing, but notable, so you remember quite a lot about those. For one thing, the fact that they could have attacked you while passing by...

----------


## Spore

Then I will advice you to prepare the characters to prepare for combat, IC and OOC.

----------


## Spore

Will save (1d20+6)[*15*]

----------


## Erloas

will save
(1d20+5)[*20*]

----------


## CasualViking

*will save* - (1d20+8)[*16*]......

----------


## Ghostfoot

Will save (1d20+7)[*11*]

Iris feels...suggestable :-/

----------


## u-b

Krusk's Will too: (1d20+5)[*20*] (probably not very relevant, given the already active suggestion, but, just in case, we might as well track them both)

Also, what everyone else is doing? Iris succumbed to the suggestion as per the above IC.

----------


## DrK

Will save for Rakieth (1d20+7)[*20*]

----------


## CasualViking

*sense motive* - (1d20+12)[*31*] to intuit what's up

----------


## u-b

> *"Iris, stop this foolishness"*. Lizuga plants herself right in front of Iris. Wide stance, hands on her hips, chin jutting out; like her mother always did when facing down her father. *"Look at me, Iris. I know the voices are talking to you, but *I* am right here, and *I* am telling you to get your armor on and your weapons out"*. She stares at Iris, grabbing her chin when she tries to maintain eye contact. Nostrils flaring.


I'll treat it as a request, but Iris' mind is pretty much made up, so clearly not Indifferent. Say, Diplomacy DC 25.

UPD: And yes, your Sense Motive gives you a pretty clear idea, especially since you've also heard it yourself.

----------


## CasualViking

> I'll treat it as a request, but Iris' mind is pretty much made up, so clearly not Indifferent. Say, Diplomacy DC 25.
> 
> UPD: And yes, your Sense Motive gives you a pretty clear idea, especially since you've also heard it yourself.


Our girl might be ble to pull that off. *Diplomacy* - (1d20+11)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

My turn, but not quite today. Hopefully, tomorrow.

----------


## DrK

Good knowledge check! @ U-b, I've listed the relevant knowledge skills so you can apply the most relevant one

----------


## u-b

You know these aquatic gremlins.

----------


## u-b

> With a final glance over her should at Iris, Lizuga readies her weapons and follows Rakieth. With ox-like grace and poise!


Please also specify how do you see in the dark. I think low-light should be good all the way, with maybe some miss chance at the end of the passage (and definityly there underwater), but normal vision... not quite.

----------


## DrK

> Please also specify how do you see in the dark. I think low-light should be good all the way, with maybe some miss chance at the end of the passage (and definityly there underwater), but normal vision... not quite.


The poor light may explain the impressive stealth check  :Smile:

----------


## CasualViking

> Please also specify how do you see in the dark. I think low-light should be good all the way, with maybe some miss chance at the end of the passage (and definityly there underwater), but normal vision... not quite.


Lizuga will stop once she can't see in the dark, then step back, put down her weapon, pull out torches and tinder, but I expect some othe others will fix the light problem first.

----------


## Erloas

I'm not sure if I'm still under the suggestion or not, after U-b's second roll. 
If so, I'm not entirely sure if I was playing the affect correctly or not, thinking going with the idea, but not rushing towards the outcome as fast as possible, fits with the Suggestion affects.
Going into a unknown and dangerous situation without armor and weapons at least available, seems very counter to krusk's mindset.

I'm ready to follow the others into the cave, just have only had cell access, which makes rolls and formatting difficult

----------


## Ghostfoot

So, on the one hand Iris is compelled to wait here weaponless...on the other it sounds like those she is waiting for are dead in the next room, and dangerous beasties are about.

@u-b, does the _suggestion_ still override? If so, since she's not compelled to be utterly stupid, she can linger here alone but under _invisibility_ and with weapons at hand if that sound reasonably compliant

----------


## u-b

Basically, Iris thinks the suggested approach is best for the situation, for the whole group. But other situations might arise and, while Iris would prefer to ignore them, she does not exactly have to, especially if the others do not. In this case she would like to handle them ASAP to return to plan A.

----------


## CasualViking

So, if you preview a post, it messes up to dice rolls: 

*ac* - (1d20+10)[*13*] against both enemies for (1d12+7)[*14*]+(2d6)[*9*]+ *fire* - (1d6)[*3*]

Encourgaing roar is a bit unspecific. It says allies within 30', but it isn't specified whether it's a burst (which wouldn't include Rakieth), or a spread (which would). As a sound effect, it makes sense to me that it would be a spread, which would give rakieth +2 [morale] to atk and dam for one round.

----------


## DrK

Thanks for the boost
Im travelling today but Ill be pretty much off grid until next Monday (21st) so please not Rakieth as needed

----------


## Spore

Know (Nature) about the sea hag: (1d20+8)[*12*]

If it is not asking too much can you roll for any bigger enemy for Adalbert? I will continue to assist the fight with knowledge AND magic, just like when Adalbert was a bard.

----------


## DrK

Back now, managed to cross the desert successfully and then got ill from my flight but catching up on everything now. Nice to have a fun hag to battle with.

----------


## DrK

Will save vs Staggered (1d20+5)[*10*] +2 if enchantment 

And an AoO on one of them (only get 1 as I don't have combat reflexes)
(1d20+9)[*25*] dam (1d8+3)[*7*]

----------


## CasualViking

will save (1d20+9)[*17*]

----------


## u-b

By the way, Rakieth is Staggered until told otherwise.

----------


## Spore

Sorry for the silence. My work place burned down, and meeting my sick mother whose condition is not really improving did a number on my mental health.

----------


## u-b

Well, I can only wish you the best on all three accounts, however good that can be.

----------


## DrK

> Sorry for the silence. My work place burned down, and meeting my sick mother whose condition is not really improving did a number on my mental health.


Oh dear, that is a series of unfortunate events. All the best!

----------

